#ubuntu-tr 2011-03-07
<genc> slm
<etsw> uyanik var mi
<kardesler> s.a
<kardesler> arkadaslar
<kardesler> ben bisey soracam ama ubuntu degil mint ile
<kardesler> mint in sitesinde dvd bide cd versiyon var
<kardesler> normal evde kullanacam film muzik ufak vb gibi seylerde acaba dvd ile cd versiyonu arasındaki fark ne
<acemi> eksik bir sey kalirsa depodan kurabilirsin. cd dvd farketmez
<kardesler> cd ile dvd arasında ortalama 100 mb fark var
<kardesler> neyse dvd olanın indirmiştim zaten
<kardesler> arasındaki farkı bilen varmı diye sormuştum
<decaf> 100 MB mı?
<Kartagis> cd ile dvd arasında yaklaşık 3,5gb var
<kardesler> cd=697 MB dvd=825MB
<kardesler> ubuntu degil ben mint i demistim
<Kartagis> peki
<adil> http://www.facebook.com/ubuntulinux/posts/159295827458502
<adil> anladınız mı?
<adil> Ahmed kimmiş?
#ubuntu-tr 2011-03-08
<etsw> uyanik var mi
<xyz> s.a
<adil> a.s
<adil> merhaba kanaş
<adil> merhaba kanal
<datalay> ubuntu update ederken update manager mutlaka hatali update edilemeyen paketler birakiyor
<datalay> bundan kurtulmanin bir yolu yok mudur ben update ettigimde sistemi, update  manager 'da
<datalay> update edilemedi tarzi olumsuzluklar gormek istemiyorum hepsini etsin isterim
<datalay> bu kez yaptı:)
<datalay> varadero, asterisk için 1 adet fxs fxo portu olan bir pci kart almayı planlıyorum
<datalay> digium dışında başka bir marka almamın bir sakıncası var mı
<dogukan> slm
<genctelefon> slm
<D-Line> decaf o anani sikerim senin
<D-Line> sulalenle birlikte
<D-Line> orospu cocugu
<D-Line> decaf
<D-Line> siktigimi firlamasi seni
<decaf> bu kanaldan da mı gidicem ulen bu yarakkafalı yüzünden
<decaf> aha kaçtı salak
<D-Line> nereye kacicam lan dingil decaf
<D-Line> yarrak kafam gotune girsin
<D-Line> a.k bebesi
<D-Line> senin oldugun kanalin ta a.k
<D-Line> firlama pic
<D-Line> cikiyorum simdi kanaldan kacmiyorum gotveren
<Kartagis> bunun derdi ne?
<adil_> virtualbox ta snapshot olayı ne biliyo musunuz
<ahmetkanar> s.a
<xyz> arkadaşlar
<xyz> s.a
<xyz> s.a
<xyz> zipli dosyayı nasıl açacam
<varadero> unzip le
<xyz> komutla değil de programla nasıl yapcam
<adil_> nasıl yani programla
<adil_> derken
<xyz> çift tıklayınca içini felan nasıl görecem
<xyz> çift tıklayınca ark açılıyo sonrasında bişey yok
<xyz> loading archive yazıyo tık yok
<xyz> dosyaları felan nasıl görecem
<xyz> zipli dosyaları
<adil_> xyz, şimdi içine 3-4 resim attığım bi zip dosyası oluşturdum
<adil_> içine girince
<adil_> dosyaları gördüm
<ahmetkanar> arkadaşlar biraz acayip bi soru sorcam
<ahmetkanar> araştırıyom amna bulamaudm
<xyz> işte bende olmuyo
<ahmetkanar> benim notebookun hdd si yandı bende 2gb  lik flasa ubuntu yükleidm live usb ile
<ahmetkanar> açtım
<ahmetkanar> şimdi bunda bayaa ayar değişikliği ypatım bunları kalıcı olarak yapabilirmiyim
<xyz> bişey yüklüyoduk ark içindeki dosyaları görüyodu
<ahmetkanar> sudo apt-get install unrar
<ahmetkanar> de hocam
<ahmetkanar> olur işte
<acemi> sallama
<ahmetkanar> nie
<ahmetkanar> D
<ahmetkanar> acemi abi benim iş mümkünmü
<ahmetkanar> ?
<acemi> mumkun, hatta benim oyle bir flashim var
<ahmetkanar> abi şimdi baştna mı yapmak gerekiyor
<xyz> olmadı unrar paket yöneticisinden yüklediydim
<ahmetkanar> yoksa ubuntu yu flasa mı kurmak gerekiyor
<xyz> sen flaş da live olarak mı kullanıyon
<acemi> olur
<xyz> yoksa kurulumu
<ahmetkanar> yokşu an live olarak kurdum ondan açtım işte
<ahmetkanar> baysaa bi değişiklik yaptım
<erkan^> (-:
<adil_> bazı karakterler arapça olarak çıkıyor nedendir acaba
<adil_> http://i51.tinypic.com/2mhufyd.png
<erkan^> http://www.startv.com.tr/GenericErrorPage.htm?aspxerrorpath=/default.aspx
<erkan^> sorry
#ubuntu-tr 2011-03-09
<gsezen> Ubuntu da sunucuya bağlan diyerek ftp bağlantısı kurabiliyorum. Fakat dosyalar ve klasörler üzerinde chmod ayarlarını yapamıyorum. FileZilla gibi bir FTP programı kullanmadan bu işi yapabilmenin bir yolu var mıdır ?
<acemi> ssh
<gsezen> ok
<Anaxa> merhaba
<Kartagis> selam Anaxa
<Anaxa> ubuntu 10.10 sürümünde
<Anaxa> visual studio.net yüklemem lazım
<Anaxa> bilgin var mı
<Kartagis> mono project
<Kartagis> ya da wine ile yükleyebilirsin
<Kartagis> ya da içine vbox kurup onun içine windows kurup ona yükleyebilirsin
<Anaxa> anladım hocam
<Anaxa> sağolasın
<Kartagis> rica ederim
<s0u][ight> slm kanal
<gsezen> http://vimeo.com/20412632
<ysfm> s.a. hayırlı geceler. moonlight ile ilgili bir sorunum var tivibu web izleyi bir turlu kullanamadım bir fikri olan var mı acaba?
<ras0ir> kimse izleyemiyor
<adil_> tivibu sl ile çalışmıyo muydu
<adil_> sl = silverlight
<ysfm> http://m.friendfeed-media.com/6adba8aa10af70cd55bbd23f64970d0f8bf1f3f8
<ysfm> arkadas winede silverlight ida calıstırmıs ama bilgi yok
<ysfm> :)
<s0u][ight> beyler, aranizda iyilik yapmak isteyen varmi?
<ras0ir> ysfm: o ekranin otesine gecemiyor sorun o maalesef :\
<ysfm> o zaman hic ugrasmaya gerek yok
<ras0ir> ayrica her sayfasina flash'i abanarak koyan ttnet'in tivibu'yu silverlight ile yapmasi da ayri bir ironi
<Kartagis> s0u][ight, ne iyiligi?
<adil_> aylar önce ne zaman gelecek linuxa diye telde sormuştum
<adil_> birkaç aya demişlerdi
<ysfm> gelmez o
<adil_> nası gelsin zaten :)
<s0u][ight> Kartagis, :D bi ppa gereksiz packages kurdu, silcem listesi gerkiyor
<ysfm> ya webden izleye bari adam gibi birsey yapsalar olacak onuda yapmıyorlar
<s0u][ight> Kartagis, ppa:compiz/ppa ekleyip, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade'de hangi yeni packages leri kurmak istedigini gormem lazim
<Kartagis> hmm onu bilmiyorum pardon
<s0u][ight> :D tmm no problem
<s0u][ight> Kartagis, hangi surum kullaniyorsun?
<Kartagis> meerkat
<s0u][ight> ya yardimci olsana :)
<s0u][ight> once apt-get install ppa-purge (ufak bi eklenen ppalari silmek icin bi program)
<Kartagis> bilmiyorum inan
<s0u][ight> varadero, bi el at :)
<datalay> csharp nesne yonelimli uygulama gelistirme sorusu yanitlayabilecek birisi var mi
<ysfm> hyrlı geceler
<meddoc67> merhaba
<meddoc67> ubuntu açılışında grub ta her güncelleme sonrası yeni sürüm görülüyor
<meddoc67> seçenekleri nasıl azlatabilirim
<meddoc67> azaltabilirim
#ubuntu-tr 2011-03-10
<zfmf> varadero:  burayada verelim ozaman :d sizede selam ahali :D
<Kartagis> D-Line'in problemi ne bilen var mı?
<adil_> günaydın
<gsezen> slm
<varadero> Kartagis d-line a nolmuş
<Kartagis> varadero, geçen gün decaf'a ana avrat küfür etti çıktı
<varadero> Kartagis d-line hep küfür eder sorunu da o zaten
<s0u][ight> slm kanal
<s0u][ight> varadero, ping
<genctelefon> slm
<genctelefon> amdcccle
<genctelefon> Parse error on line 3 of section Screen in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<genctelefon> 	"Identifier" is not a valid keyword in this section.
<genctelefon> Parse error on line 3 of section Screen in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<genctelefon> 	"Identifier" is not a valid keyword in this section.
<s0u][ight> slm kanal
<ekolojik> a.s
<Pars> arkadaşlar pyhton ile yazılmış bir web scriptini ubuntu da nasıl çalıştırabilirim? bilgisi olan var mı?
<Pars> acil! bilgi lazım.
<zfmf> python dosyaadi.py calisir herhal
<wingless> genctelefon: LANG="en_GB.UTF-8" ile çalıştır, locale yüzünden sorun çıkıyordu sanırım
<genctelefon> sistem bilinimi degiştirim
<genctelefon> *dilinimi
<wingless> soru mu bu? :)
<genctelefon> nasıl yapmalıyım
<wingless> konsol aç, LANG="en_GB.UTF-8" yaz, sonra programı çalıştır
<wingless> konsoldan çalıştır tabi, yoksa olmaz
<genctelefon> saol
<genctelefon> help
<genctelefon> pardon
#ubuntu-tr 2011-03-11
<Rookie> arkadaşlar merhaba
<Rookie> ubuntuda hangi sürüm kurulduğunu nasıl görebilirim?
<Rookie> 32bit mi 64bit mi yani
<Rookie> varadero:  üstad
<Rookie> buradaysan cevap yazabilir misin?
<wingless> Rookie: uname -m
<Rookie> teşekkür ederim
<Rookie> i686 32bit değil mi*
<Rookie> ?
<Kartagis> evet
<Rookie> sağolun
<Rookie> ubuntudan cd isteyince
<Rookie> belirtemiyor muyuz 64bit mi 32bit mi olduğunu
<Rookie> ?
<Rookie> standart olarak 32bit mi gönderiliyor?
<wingless> yuh, japonya'da 8.9luk deprem olmuş
<Rookie> iyi günler
<varadero> wingless bişi olmaz onlara :)
<varadero> beşik gibi sallanmışlardır
<wingless> bizde olsa kanalın yarısı ping timeout yemişti şimdiye kadar :)
<varadero> :)
<varadero> iyimser bir oran
<varadero> bot tur o kalanlar
<wingless> adamların burnu bile kanamıyor arkadaş, nasıl iş bu
<varadero> alışkanlık
<varadero> okadar çok deprem oluyorki adamlar depremle yaşamayı öğrenmiş işte
<varadero> zfmf gelmedi yahu
<varadero> başına bişimi geldi acaba
<varadero> yoklamaya katılmadı
<zfmf> selam millet
<varadero> selam zfmf
<varadero> 09:38] <varadero> zfmf gelmedi yahu
<varadero> [09:38] <varadero> başına bişimi geldi acaba
<varadero> [09:38] <varadero> yoklamaya katılmadı
<zfmf> :D
<zfmf> gelmemmi :D
<zfmf> yataktan ayrilamadim :D
<Kartagis> 1923'teki büyük depremden sonra çok yol aldılar
<Rookie> merhabalar
<Kartagis> selam Rookie
<Rookie> ubuntuda tmp klasörünün içeriğini temizledim ve şu an firefox ve evolution gibi programları açtığımda hata mesajı ile karşılaşıyorum
<Rookie> :S
<Rookie> bunları düzeltmemin bir yolu var mı
<Rookie> yoksa baştan mı kurmam lazım os u
<Rookie> yapılandırma sunucusuna bağlanamıyor gibi bir hata veriyor
<ras0ir> Rookie: gdm'yi yeniden baslat
<ras0ir> ya da reboot at
<Rookie> düzelir mi bu şekilde
<Rookie> ?
<ras0ir> duzelir
<Rookie> teşekkür ederim deniyorum şimdi
<Rookie> tekrar merhaba
<Rookie> ras0ir: dediğini uyguladım firefox hata vermeden açıldı fakat posta seçeneği gitti bar dan
<Rookie> :S
<Rookie> evolution yok oldu yani
<ras0ir> Rookie: yeniden baslattiginda duzelir o da
<ras0ir> ayrica /tmp'ye elle mudahale etme
<ras0ir> otomatik temizlenir
<Rookie> otomaik derken
<Rookie> ubuntu kendisi mi temizler o klasörü
<ras0ir> evet
<Rookie> hımm
<Rookie> anladım
<ras0ir> kapanista /tmp icerigi silinir
<Rookie> ya sanırım sıkıntı oluştu reboot ettim çünkü sistemi ama posta seçeneği gitti yukarıdaki bar dan :S
<Rookie> bunu söylediğin iyi oldu sağol
<ras0ir> ingilizce mi turkce mi kullaniyorsun
<ras0ir> panele sag tiklayip ekle diyip bildirim... gibi bi secenek olacakti onu eklersen gorebilirsin panelde tekrar
<ras0ir> ubuntu ve gnome kullanmiyorum o yuzden tam hatirlamiyorum
<Rookie> şu an kullandığın dağıtım hangisi
<Rookie> ?
<Rookie> maalesef gelmedi posta
<Rookie> hala aynı durum
<ras0ir> Rookie: arch
<Rookie> anladım
<Rookie> bu posta durumu hala sıkıntısını koruyor :)
<Rookie> sanırım ben bu işletim sisteminden yedeklerimi alıp
<Rookie> temiz bir kurulum yapacağım terkar
<Rookie> tekrar*
<Rookie> :)
<Rookie> bir daha da ellemeyeceğim senin tavsiyen üzerine tmp i
 * Syswork Iyi aksamlar dilerim.
<tulliana> selamınaleyküm arkadaşlar
<Kartagis> ras0ir, selam
<Kartagis> özele gelebilir miyim?
<ras0ir> selam
<ras0ir> tabii
<zubak> ras0ir, al benide özeline
<ras0ir> de ayri
<zubak> alacanmı almicanmı
<zubak> bırak şimdi formaliteleri
<ras0ir> mi ayri
<zubak> mi değil mı ayrı
<zubak> aq senin kendin gibi ettin beni1
<Kartagis> ras0ir, heh
<ras0ir> zubak: daha devam ettiririm de
<ras0ir> hamachiyle ugrasiyoruz
<ras0ir> :p
<zubak> hamachi ne la yeni hentaimi indirdin :P
<Kartagis> hamachi salak bir program
<Kartagis> ağ ayarlarının canına okuyor
<zubak> hamachiyi biliyom maksatt ras'a ayar vermek
<zubak> hiç kullanmadım ama
<ras0ir> yok hamachi duzgun calisiyor da
<ras0ir> sorun farkli classlarda ip vermesi
<ras0ir> lan game atamiyoruz
<Kartagis> ras0ir, buyvm'den uzak dur diyorsun yani
<ras0ir> evet
#ubuntu-tr 2011-03-12
<selcuk> slm
<erdinc> kimse var mi?
<erdinc> yok mu?
<erdinc> i have ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop, and i couldn't write a dvd with any program...
<erdinc> Also, command line.
<erdinc> :|
<wingless> var, noldu
<erdinc> ha
<erdinc> dvd yazamiyorum yardimci olur musun?
<wingless> nasıl yazamıyorsun mesela
<erdinc> baya
<erdinc> hic bir progla yazamiyorum
<erdinc> komut satiri da ise yaramiyor
<erdinc> butun forumlara baktim her seyi denedim olmuyor
<wingless> hmm
<erdinc> brasero'da yazacagim zaman
<erdinc> image file olarak yaziyor sadece
<erdinc> dvd'yi hic gormuyor
<wingless> okuyabiliyor mu peki?
<erdinc> evet
<erdinc> bir suru dvd, live cd, live dvd hepsini okuyor
<erdinc> ama yazamiyorum.
<erdinc> uzerinde dvd rw de yaziyor ama yok
<erdinc> birak rw'yi normal dvd'yi dahi yazamiyorum
<wingless> gnomebaker denedin mi
<wingless> erdinc
<erdinc> kardes, ben yabanci kaynaklardan bakiyorum
<erdinc> ubuntu-beginners
<erdinc> cozemedik, upgrade yapcam sistemi
<erdinc> bakalim ne olacak.
<erdinc> Tesekkur ederim, yardimlarin icin.
<erdinc> iyi calismalar.
<BrozaC> komut satırı yazmıyorsa
<BrozaC> hiç biri yazmaz
<erdinc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/579304/
<erdinc> buraya bakabilirsiniz.
<erdinc> komut satiri ciktisi.
<talebe> .
<talebe> medibuntu deposunun - Ubuntu extrac 'tan bir farkı var mı ?
<Kartagis> erkan anaktar koltuğun altında kalıp beni ara
<onur_> merhaba, hem ethernet hem de wireless ile internete bağlanmakta büyük bir problem yaşıyorum. ethernet kablosunu bilgisayara bağlayıp çalıştırdığımda internete girebiliyorum. fakat ne zaman wireless ile bağlanmaya kalksam, ip adresi alınıyor yazıp kitleniyor ve sonra bağlantı kopuyor. ardındansa ethernet ile de bağlanamıyorum. dmesg komutu yazdığımda bütün satırlarda ya "eth0: link up" ya da "eth0: link down   eth0: not available"
<onur_> yazıyor. yardımcı olabilirseniz çok sevinirim.,
<pajero> farklı bir ap ye bağlanmayı denedinizmi
<onur_> access point ten mi bahsediyorsunuz
<pajero> evet
<BrozaC> bu ap ile alakalı değil
<BrozaC> wifi ile ethernet i aynı anda bağlamış
<BrozaC> sorun ordan çıkıyor
<onur_> denedim fakat bağlanmıyor
<onur_> aslında wiki ile etherneti aynı anda bağlamıyorum
<onur_> wifi pardon
<BrozaC> bağlamamalısın zaten
<onur_> problem ilk olarak ethernetten çıktı
<onur_> wifi ye düzgün bağlanıyordu ama ethernette problem olmuştu
<onur_> kabloyu taktığım zaman bir veri akışı oluyor devamlı olarak ama bağlanmıyor
<onur_> sonra dmesg yazıp baktığımda devamlı olarak eth0: link down eth0: not available yazdığını gördüm
<onur_> aslında bir veri akışı yokmuş yani
<onur_> sonra birilerine sorduğumda ipv6 yı iptal et dediler yaptım problem çözüldü
<onur_> bu dün olmuştu
<onur_> bugün bilgisayarı açtığımda bu sefer wireless bağlantıda yapamıyor oldum
<onur_> yani ethernet kablosu devamlı olarak takılı değil bilgisayara
<onur_> bu arada ancak bilgisayardan network manager ı sildikten sonra ethernetle bağlanabildim
<onur_> bağlantıda bir problem oldu, yazdıklarım gelmemiş olabilir
<onur_> problem ilk olarak ethernetten çıktı
<onur_> <onur_> wifi ye düzgün bağlanıyordu ama ethernette problem olmuştu
<onur_> <onur_> kabloyu taktığım zaman bir veri akışı oluyor devamlı olarak ama bağlanmıyor
<onur_> <onur_> sonra dmesg yazıp baktığımda devamlı olarak eth0: link down eth0: not available yazdığını gördüm
<onur_> <onur_> aslında bir veri akışı yokmuş yani
<onur_> <onur_> sonra birilerine sorduğumda ipv6 yı iptal et dediler yaptım problem çözüldü
<onur_> <onur_> bu dün olmuştu
<onur_> <onur_> bugün bilgisayarı açtığımda bu sefer wireless bağlantıda yapamıyor oldum
<onur_> <onur_> yani ethernet kablosu devamlı olarak takılı değil bilgisayara
<onur_> <onur_> bu arada ancak bilgisayardan network manager ı sildikten sonra ethernetle bağlanabildim
<onur_> acaba cevabı olmayan bir problemim mi var
<onur_> merhaba, hem ethernet hem de wireless ile internete bağlanmakta büyük bir problem yaşıyorum. ethernet kablosunu bilgisayara bağlayıp çalıştırdığımda internete girebiliyorum. fakat ne zaman wireless ile bağlanmaya kalksam, ip adresi alınıyor yazıp kitleniyor ve sonra bağlantı kopuyor. ardındansa ethernet ile de bağlanamıyorum. dmesg komutu yazdığımda bütün satırlarda ya "eth0: link up" ya da "eth0: link down   eth0: not available"
<onur_> yazıyor. yardımcı olabilirseniz çok sevinirim.,
<BrozaC> sakin zaman da bakmak lazım
 * Syswork Iyi geceler.
<acemi> gece oldu mu
<Syswork> olmuş vallahi
<Syswork> ben de yeni farkettim
<Syswork> bu compiz eklentisini aktif ettiğimizde ekranın altında ve üstünde kalan kısımları nasıl değiştirebilirim?
<Syswork> defaultta sarı gibi değişik sade bir renk geliyorya
<acemi> compiz benden uzak olsun
<Syswork> :))
<Syswork> neden yahu
<acemi> dogaya zararli, asiri enerji tuketiyor
<Syswork> hımm
<Syswork> peki sorduğum sorunun cevabı var mı? :)
<acemi> vardir muhtemelen
<Syswork> ama nasıl?
<acemi> ben bilmiyorum, kullandigim birsey degil compz
<Syswork> anladım
<acemi> bu sene debian liderligi icin sadece bir aday var, gecen seneki lider
<Syswork> ubuntu debian dağıtımı üzerinde geliştirilen bir os mu yoksa tamamen bağımsız mı?
<BrozaC> debian üzerine geliştirilen dağıtım
<Syswork> hımm
<Syswork> peki rpm package larını ubuntuda kurabilme gibi bir olasılık var mı?
<acemi> gerek olmaz ki boyle birseye
<BrozaC> çok nadir gerek olur
<BrozaC> sana olacağını sanmıyorum ama
<BrozaC> olursa
<BrozaC> alien diye proğram var kullanabilirsin
<BrozaC> tavsiye edilmez
<Syswork> şundan dolayı sordum
<Syswork> vmware in
<Syswork> workstation linux sürümünü indirmek istiyorum
<Syswork> ve bildiğim kadarıyla rpm dosyası
<Syswork> bunun kurulumunu gerçekleştirebiliyor muyumun cevabını alabilmek için sordum
<acemi> kendi masaustu makinende mi kullanacaksin
<BrozaC> direk kurabileceğin şekilde
<BrozaC> ubuntu da var
<Syswork> evet masaüstü makinamda kullanacağım
<Syswork> şimdi durum tam olarak şöyle
<Syswork> şirketimde
<Syswork> ubuntu kullandığım zaman yanında windowsta kullanmam gerekiyor
<BrozaC> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Workstation << bak dökümanı var bizimle vakit kaybetmekten daha hızlı sonuca ulaşırsın
<BrozaC> vbox senin için daha başarılı bir seçenek olur
<acemi> windowsda neler yapiyorsun
<Syswork> fiber storage lerin programları exe hep ve wine de sorun çıkartıyorlar
<Syswork> bunun yerine yanına windows kurmak yerine
<Syswork> asıl sistemi ubuntu tutup
<Syswork> vmware üzerine windows kuracağım
<BrozaC> Syswork vbox iyidir
<Syswork> ve buradan bağlanacağım storage lere
<BrozaC> virtual box
<acemi> virtualbox en iyisi, depoda da var
<Syswork> hımm
<BrozaC> storage ne var
<BrozaC> ?
<Syswork> vbox ı biliyorum ve olduğunu bilmiyordum
<Syswork> oracle ın programı değil mi
<acemi> bi ose surumu var ama usb desteklemez
<BrozaC> artik oracle in oldu
<acemi> bi de oracle'Ä°n sitesinde asil surum
<BrozaC> storage ne var
<Syswork> hitachi / emc / sun
<BrozaC> cık windows şart sana
<Syswork> işte bu yüzden
<Syswork> diski bölüp
<BrozaC> bunun 3 ü varsa bir sürü zımbırtın vardır üstüne
<Syswork> yanına windows kurmak istemiyorum
<BrozaC> mecbur windows dqa olacak
<Syswork> vbox a kursam kafi gelmez mi?
<BrozaC> bu kadar storage in olduğu yerde
<BrozaC> windows terminal sunucusu nasıl olmaz
<BrozaC> onu anlamadım
<Syswork> windows terminal sunucu mevcut zaten
<BrozaC> e ordan bir acc aç
<BrozaC> uzak masa üstü ile onu kullan
<BrozaC> neden local e virtual kur boot et kasıyon
<BrozaC> ?
<Syswork> kendi makinam üzerine kuracağım sanal windows ile bağlanmayı tercih ediyorum
<Syswork> vbox bunu gerçekleştiremez mi?
<BrozaC> gerçekleştirir
<acemi> gerceklestirir, bi tek usb kullanamazsin
<BrozaC> ben uzak masa üstü tercih ediyorum o işler için
<BrozaC> ama cil bişi olduğunda windows un boot unu bekliceksin
<BrozaC> acil*
<Syswork> aslında vmware kurabilirsem öyleyse usb sorunu da ortadan kalkar sanırım
<BrozaC> uzak masa üstü hızlı çözüm
<BrozaC> usb ile işin yok anladığım kadarıyla
<acemi> depoda olan seyi kurmak her zaman daha iyidir
<Syswork> evet çok fazla yok
<BrozaC> NAC one time password felan kullanıyorsanız ayrı tabi
<Syswork> şöyle bir durum söz konusu
<Syswork> usb ile işim şöyle olabilir
<Syswork> içeriğini ubuntuya aktarıp masaüstünden vbox üzerinde windows makinaya aktaramaz mıyım?
<acemi> yapabilirsin
<BrozaC> dosya yazıcı paylaşımından da aktara bilirsin her türlü olur
<Syswork> öyleyse sorun yok
<acemi> ama usbden calisan cihaza dogrudan erisemezsin
<Syswork> virtualbox dediğiniz gibi daha mantıklı öyleyse
<BrozaC> hiç acil mudahale etmen gerekmicekmi bu sistemlere
<BrozaC> ?
<Syswork> sorun değil
<Syswork> mutlaka gerekecektir
<BrozaC> 5 dk bekleyin virtual pc boot ediyormu diceksin
<BrozaC> ?
<BrozaC> uzak masa üstü daha hızlı ve stabil çözüm bence
<Syswork> haklısın
<BrozaC> üstüne düşün iice
<BrozaC> düzgün yapılandırırsan güvenlik tehlikesi de yok
<Syswork> hangisi için?
<BrozaC> ilgili proğramlari terminal sunucuda hesabına kur
<BrozaC> ihtiyaç anında ubuntudan uzun masa üstü yap
<BrozaC> 2 sn de bağlanırsın
<acemi> uzun masa ustu :)
<Syswork> evet bunun bilincindeyim
<Syswork> hahaha ben algıladım sorun değil
<BrozaC> acemi saati sen söyledin ilk
<BrozaC> :D
<BrozaC> ödev yapıyorum sabahtan beri  beyin bitti
<BrozaC> Syswork üstelik
<BrozaC> evdeb bağlandığında araçlar alıştığın yerde
<BrozaC> süper oluyor
<BrozaC> evden vpn > uzak masa üstü herşey kurulu işini gör
<Syswork> evet haklısın
<BrozaC> laptop a ayrı masa üstüne ayrı
<BrozaC> bir sürü dert
<tulliana> selamınaleyküm dostlar
<BrozaC> aleykum selam
<acemi> as
<BrozaC> Syswork çok proğram olmalı sende
<Syswork> aslında şunu düşünerek sanal makina olmasını istedim linuxa yeni başladım ve windowstan uzaklaşmak istiyorum artık yavaş yavaş
<BrozaC> windows local makinaya bile kurmak dert
<Syswork> biraz araştırdım windowsla yapabildiğin herşeyi hatta daha fazlasını linux ile de yapabiliyorsun
<BrozaC> benim 3 tane uzaktan bağlandığım makina var bu işler için
<BrozaC> storage , backup şu bu imkansız sırf linux la yürütmek
<BrozaC> hitachi nin web arayüzü bile çakılıyor linux ta
<acemi> yani firefoxda mi
<BrozaC> acemi diğerlerinde de
<acemi> windows firefox ile oluyor mu
<BrozaC> genelde java fln çakılıyor
<BrozaC> evet windows firefox sorunsuz
<BrozaC> bir sürü web arayüzü var o şekilde
<BrozaC> bu tür cihazlarla çalışıyorsan ciddi karın ağrısı
<acemi> ayip
<BrozaC> aslında çok sorun olmuyor alışkanlıklarla da alakalı
<BrozaC> hepsinin unix linux komut satırı işlemcisi var
<Syswork> aslında çok üzücü windows ile yapabiliyorken linux gibi bir sistemle yapılamıyor olması :S
<Syswork> bağımlı kalmak çok kötü bir şey
<BrozaC> ama komut satırından script yazmaya alışık yönetici çok az
<BrozaC> karın ağrısı oluyor
<BrozaC> ara yüzden 2 tıkla yaptığın iş için satır satır komut yazman gerekiyor
<acemi> liseli cocuklarin yaptigi web arayuzu olsa neyse
<acemi> zaten javanin girdigi her yerde problem var
<BrozaC> adamların da haklı olduğu yerler var
<BrozaC> çok pahalı cihazlar bunlar
<BrozaC> SLA ler çok acımasız oluyor
<BrozaC> 4 saatte sorun çözümü gibi
<BrozaC> adamlar o cihazı alana windows kur 3 kuruş diyip geçiyor
<Syswork> microsoft bir nevi bağımlı kılmış insanları kendi sistemlerine
<BrozaC> windows linux web le uğraş a sıra gelmiyorki
<Syswork> ne saçmalık bir şeyleri yönetebilmek için illa windows sistemi gerekiyor
<BrozaC> Syswork bence saçmalık değil
<Syswork> insan bırakamıyor yani windows kullanmayı
<BrozaC> windows ucuz bişi o cihazların yanında
<BrozaC> adam istediği os dan yönettirir
<BrozaC> amaçları herkez kullansın değilki
<BrozaC> stabilite performans vb
<BrozaC> kim storage alırken linux dan yönetemiyorum diye vaz geçerki
<acemi> konsol cozumu olmasa ben almam oyle birsey
<BrozaC> konsol çözümü hepsinin var
<BrozaC> olmak zorunda zaten
<BrozaC> çatır çatır script yazıyorsun elin mahkum
<BrozaC> hepsinin kendi komut satırı var
<BrozaC> %99 perl desteklerler
<BrozaC> benim işimin %90 ini ksh scriptler yapıyor örneğin
<Syswork> yeni başlayan biri için linux kullanmasını öğrenmek ve linux sistem yönetmek çok güç mü?
<BrozaC> Syswork senin gibi başlarsan zor
<BrozaC> zora koşuyorsun kendini
<BrozaC> önce kenarda kullan
<Syswork> sebep?
<BrozaC> işini tehlikeye atma direk
<Syswork> hımm
<BrozaC> işini göremediğin an windows a geçmek zorunda kalacaksın
<BrozaC> allah bilir high end dir bir de o storage ler
<Syswork> peki normal şartlarda zor mu linux kullanmayı ve linux sistem yönetmeyi öğrenmek?
<Syswork> evet high end çözümler
<BrozaC> high end öyle riske atılırmı :)
<BrozaC> virtual pc olacak vb
<BrozaC> muadilin varmı iş yerinde
<BrozaC> bişi olsa storage lere mudahale edecek birisi
<BrozaC> ?
<acemi> bazi islerde zor, bazilari icin zor degil
<Syswork> elbette
<BrozaC> acemi 1 milyon $ ve üstü
<Syswork> müdahale için şirkette ekstra pc ler mevcut
<BrozaC> liste fiyatı cihazlardan söz ediyor
<BrozaC> Syswork şöyle diyeyim
<BrozaC> çok iyi windows admini linux u 2 günde kavrıyor
<BrozaC> standart kullanıcı  1 ayda kavrayamadığı oluyor
<Syswork> peki maksimum nekadar zaman alır bir insanın linux öğrenmesi?
<BrozaC> linux u kenarda kullan direk production yönettiğin ortama kurma
<BrozaC> amacına göre değişir
<BrozaC> 1 ay da yeter 3 senede eksik kalabilir
<BrozaC> aha linux kullanıyorum demekse amaç
<Syswork> anladım
<BrozaC> 1 hafta tecrübeli adama yetiyor
<Syswork> şöyle söyleyeyim öyleyse
<BrozaC> 10 kişi hayatında linux görmemiş windows adminine eğitim verdim 3 gün sürdü
<Syswork> linuxu şu amaçla kullanmak istiyorum
<BrozaC> hepsi linux kullanıp desktop support veriyorlar şu an
<Syswork> örneğin bir ad ye dahil edebilmek yönetebilmek dosya yazıcı paylaştırabilmek ne bileyim linux üzerinde bir mail sunucu bir dhcp veya bir dns sunucu yapılandırabilmek ya da ne bileyim bir web server kurup yönetebilmek
<BrozaC> 2-3 ayda bunları yaparsın
<BrozaC> 2-3 senede uzmanlık edinmeye başlarsın
<Syswork> eğitimi özel olarak mı verdin sormamda bir sakınca yoksa şayet? yoksa bir firmaya bağlı olarak mı çalışıyorsun?
<BrozaC> çalıştığım firmada kendi personelimize verdim
<Syswork> anladım
<BrozaC> sen o cihazlara bakıyorsan
<BrozaC> uzmanlık ne açıkça biliyorsundur
<BrozaC> bir kaç sene almasını da doğal karşılarsın
<BrozaC> EMC eğitimi 1 hafta sürmiyor ona bakarsak :)
<Syswork> elbette
<Syswork> anlıyorum demek istediğini
<BrozaC> o iyi :) burda anlayan az çıkıyor
<BrozaC> :)
<BrozaC> linux admin apache bilen adam demek burda
<BrozaC> ilerisinin ne olduğunu algılayamazlar
<BrozaC> genellikle
<Syswork> sağlık olsun
<Syswork> :)
<BrozaC> kaç storage in var
<BrozaC> ?
<BrozaC> baktığın
<Syswork> şu an 1 tanesiyle ilgileniyorum
<Syswork> diğerleriyle başka arkadaşlarım ilgileniyor
<BrozaC> iş yerinde kaç storage var
<BrozaC> ?
<Syswork> EMC Vnx5300
<Syswork> aslında şu şekilde yönettiğimiz diğer storage ler devlet kurumlarına ait
<Syswork> emc vnx5300 bizim kendi bünyemizde
<Syswork> emc den kiraladık
<Syswork> 1 yıl süreyle
<BrozaC> genelde kiralanıyorlar artık zaten
<BrozaC> :)
<Syswork> demo cihaz olarak kullanıyoruz
<BrozaC> SAN ne var  ? okadar çoksa storage brocade tir muhtemelen
<BrozaC> backbone mu var standart san mi var
<BrozaC> ?
<BrozaC> san switch
<Syswork> standart san var
<BrozaC> onlarada sen mi bakıyorsun
<BrozaC> ?
<Syswork> hayır şirkette iş paylaşımı sözkonusu
<BrozaC> anladım
<BrozaC> standart durum
<Syswork> bilgi paylaşımlarınız için çok teşekkür ederim
<Syswork> müsadenizi isteyeyim yavaş yavaş
<Syswork> bu arada son olarak görkem çetin adlı hocanın linux kitapları hakkındaki düşünceleriniz nedir?
<BrozaC> ben okumuyorum onları
<BrozaC> beğenmiyorumda
<Syswork> iyi değiller mi?
<BrozaC> ama beğenen insanlarda var
<BrozaC> sen bilirsin
<acemi> cok eski
<Syswork> veya başlangıç seviyesindeki bir insan için faydası olmaz mı hiç?
<BrozaC> direk kur dal içine
<BrozaC> daha iyi
<acemi> cok hizli degisiyor linux ortami
<Syswork> fakat değişsede kabuk aynı değil midir?
<BrozaC> kabuk da hızlı değişiyor
<Syswork> yani içeriğinde işlenilen konularla orada anlatılan şeylerle şuanki bir sistemi yönetemez misin?
<acemi> ingilizcen varsa internet cok daha iyi bir kaynak
<Syswork> console komutlarıda mı değişiyor?
<BrozaC> %90 aldıktan 1 ay içinde pişman olursun
<Syswork> hımm anladım
<BrozaC> internetten döküman okumaya alışık olmalısın
<acemi> dagitima gore bile farkliliklar var
<Syswork> sağolun iyi geceler dilerim hepinize
<BrozaC> sanada
<Syswork> evet internetten sürekli döküman okuyan biriyim
<BrozaC> kitap a karar vermeden
<BrozaC> direk linux u kur
<BrozaC> 1 hafta kullan
<Syswork> fakat ingilizcem çok çok iyi değil zaten şu an bir yandan ingilizce kursuna devam ediyorum
<BrozaC> sonra kitapçılara git içerisine bak
<Syswork> çok kötü değil elbette fakat çok da iyi durumda değil ingilizcem
<acemi> teknik dokuman takip edebiliyorsan yeterlidir
<BrozaC> ingilizce şart
<Syswork> evet mutlaka
<BrozaC> ingilizce olmasa hayatta yapamam ben işimi
<Syswork> bilişim sektörü için gerçekten ingilizce büyük önem arz ediyor
<Syswork> bu arada linux öğrenmeye başlamak için
<Syswork> dağıtımın bir önemi var mı
<Syswork> ubuntu kurdum ben şu an
<Syswork> onu kullanıyorum
<BrozaC> bir yere kadar
<Syswork> ubuntu ile başlamamın bir sakıncası var mı?
<BrozaC> bence yok
<Syswork> tamamdır
<BrozaC> sistemler arası farklara
<Syswork> sağolun
<BrozaC> kolay entegre olabildiğine inanıyorsan
<BrozaC> ubuntu gayet güzel
<BrozaC> yoksa iş yerinde linux lar redhat centos kaynıyordur
<Syswork> ubuntuda eğer tamamen farklı değilse ki çok farklı değildir diye tahmin ediyorum diğer dağıtımlardan neticede taban linux, kolay alışırım diye tahmin ediyorum diğer dağıtımlara ubuntuda linux un mantığını çözdükten sonra.
<BrozaC> kişiye bakıyor
<BrozaC> bana farketmiyor linux dağıtımı
<BrozaC> ama farkeden kişilerde gördüm
<Syswork> nekadar süredir linux kullanıyorsun?
<acemi> banafarkeder mesela
<BrozaC> 1997
<BrozaC> 96 da olabilir
<BrozaC> o ara başladım
<Syswork> eskilerdensin çok iyi
<Syswork> keşke fırsatım olsaydı ben de ozamanlar başlayabilseydim
<Syswork> gerçekten isterdim
<Syswork> ama kısmet bu zamanlaraymış
<BrozaC> ozaman bildiklerimizin temel hariç hiç birisi işe yaramıyor diyebilirim
<Syswork> neden*
<Syswork> ?
<BrozaC> değişti
<Syswork> anladım
<BrozaC> eskiden bişi yaparken kullandığın araç artık yok
<BrozaC> aslında hiç bişi değişmiyor
<BrozaC> senin tam işin storage ler mi
<BrozaC> ?
<Syswork> hayır tam işin o değil
<BrozaC> backup ?
<Syswork> asıl işim network ile
<BrozaC> network admin misin
<BrozaC> ?
<Syswork> enterasys switchlerin kurulum ve konfigürasyonlarıyla
<BrozaC> he severim enterasys çok
<BrozaC> :)
<BrozaC> şöyle düşün
<Syswork> çok iyi aletler
<BrozaC> 1997 model bir switch in konsoluna otursan
<Syswork> özellikle x16 ya bayılıyorum
<Syswork> :)
<BrozaC> ne olur
<BrozaC> ?
<Syswork> muhtemelen sıkıntı yaşarım
<BrozaC> STP nedir değişmemiştir
<Syswork> bocalarım yani
<BrozaC> ama nasıl ayarlayacağın değişmiştir
<Syswork> evet
<BrozaC> SFTP de bulamıcaksın muhtemelen
<BrozaC> linux tada durum değişmiyor işte
<Syswork> demek istediğini anlıyorum
<BrozaC> N7 leri seviyorum ben
<Syswork> fakat şu var örneğin
<Syswork> internette ingilizce de olsa
<BrozaC> n5 de güzel ama fiyat farkına değmiyor
<BrozaC> :D
<Syswork> bulunan kitaplar dökümanlar vs.
<Syswork> yine eski
<BrozaC> biraz kullan bu sorular sana saçma görünecek
<Syswork> yani 2010 2011 basımı zaten yok kitap piyasad
<Syswork> a
<BrozaC> kullan biraz
<BrozaC> takıldığında sor
<acemi> kitap aramayacaksin
<Syswork> çok teşekkür ederim
<BrozaC> 1 haftada açık olur kafandaki sorular
<BrozaC> N7 çok güzel cihaz ama
<BrozaC> :D
<Syswork> bir de bilmiyorum siz bu işin ehli olmuş insanlarsınız size gülünç gelebilir belki fakat
<BrozaC> istanbuldamısın Syswork
<BrozaC> ?
<Syswork> linuxu ne şekilde öğrenmeye başlayacağımı da sezemiyorum ben
<Syswork> ne yapmalıyım yani öğrenmek için
<Syswork> nereden başlamalıyım
<BrozaC> Syswork kur kullanmaya başla 1 hafta kullan sonra kalmıcak diyorum bu sorular
<Syswork> bunu sezemiyorum
<BrozaC> 1 hafta kullan gel vaktimi boşa harcadın de
<BrozaC> :)
<Syswork> :))
<BrozaC> istanbuldamısın
<BrozaC> ?
<Syswork> yok estağfurulalh
<Syswork> asıl bu sorularımla sizlerin vaktini ben boşa harcıyorum
<Syswork> hayır ankaradayım
<BrozaC> ankara enterasys de kim vardı yahu ?
<BrozaC> tolga tanır beni burda
<Syswork> tolga bey istanbulda
<BrozaC> ankaradakiler lede iş yapmıştık da ismini unuttum
<Syswork> ankarada murat bey var
<BrozaC> tolga ile aramız çok iyidir bizim
<BrozaC> :)
<Syswork> iyi insanlar
<BrozaC> evet
<BrozaC> nortel gittiği için
<BrozaC> tavsiye edeceğim tek marka enterasys kaldı
<Syswork> zaten 3 tane marka var öne çıkan
<Syswork> biri cisco
<Syswork> biri enterasys
<Syswork> diğeri de f ile başlıyordu şu an kafam karışık olduğu için hatırlayamadım
<BrozaC> juniper bu ara abarıyor ürünlerine
<Syswork> forsten gibi birşeydi
<BrozaC> extrme türkiyeye israrla girmiyor
<BrozaC> ibm aldı onu
<BrozaC> ;)
<Syswork> vallahi ben enterasys in x16 sını bilirim
<Syswork> 62bin$ seviyelerinde ürün
<Syswork> :)
<BrozaC> du bakayım
<BrozaC> n7 üstü kullanmadım ben
<BrozaC> sağlammış
<BrozaC> vrrp varmı ? tekmi çalışıyor
<Syswork> X16-CS	Matrix X16 Starter Pack which includes an 16 Slot Matrix X Chassis, 3 Fan Assy., 1 CM, 1 FM, 1 AC power supply, and 1 ENS Software License	S5	X-Series	B	$62.995,00
<Syswork> evet 62bin$ seviyelerinde haklıymışım :)
<BrozaC> datasheet i okudum  bile
<BrozaC> sağlam cihaz high end
<Syswork> evet high end
<BrozaC> cisco da bunun muadili yok zaten
<Syswork> bildiğim kadarıyla
<Syswork> tib de bunu kullanıyor
<BrozaC> extreme networks de var
<BrozaC> n7 backbone switch olarak gördüğüm ne büyük ürünü benim
<BrozaC> daha sonra gene gelirsen chat e
<Syswork> ozaman pek bir şey görmemişsin :)
<BrozaC> sana bir iyilik ayarlayabilirim
<BrozaC> ben network de yeterince gördüm diye düşünüyorum :)
<Syswork> s8 ve x16 lar n7 den çok daha üstün ürünler
<BrozaC> network cü olarka çalışmadığıma göre
<Syswork> yo yo yanlış anlama
<Syswork> ben asla kötü bir şey yazmak için yazmadım
<BrozaC> yok alınmadım
<BrozaC> :)
<Syswork> n7 lerin üzerinde daha sağlam ürünler var
<BrozaC> x16 specifik ürün
<Syswork> bunu demek istedim sadece
<BrozaC> herkez alamaz onu
<Syswork> elbette
<BrozaC> çok özel yerlerde görürsün ancak
<BrozaC> oralarda da görmek için
<BrozaC> salt network cü olmak lazım
<Syswork> oracle ın exadatası var biliyorsundur
<BrozaC> genel konumuz son zamanlarda
<Syswork> çeyrek exadatayı 1 trilyon ödeyip alanlar var
<Syswork> :)
<BrozaC> seneye alınma ihtimali var exadata bize
<Syswork> oh oh öyleyse durumlar baya iyi
<Syswork> :)
<BrozaC> sunucular in leasing zamanı doluyor
<Syswork> bu arada yazışırken kaçırdım ne gibi bir iyilik ? :)
<BrozaC> p570 ler var şu an
<BrozaC> bir kaç tanede p7
<BrozaC> bir arkadaşım var dandik bir enterasys aldı
<BrozaC> ama network den hiç anlamaz
<BrozaC> :)
<BrozaC> ankarada
<BrozaC> kafamı yiyo yapılandır şunu diye
<BrozaC> 24 port gbit eneterasys switch
<BrozaC> :)
<Syswork> ow :)
<Syswork> muhtemelen a2 dir
<BrozaC> aynen
<BrozaC> vlan ve acl yapılandırıcam ama eleman daha bana ssh i açamadı
<BrozaC> 8 aydır
<BrozaC> :D
<BrozaC> ona sorayım ok derse
<Syswork> :)
<BrozaC> linux iyi bilir o
<BrozaC> değiş tokuş yaparsınız
<Syswork> memnuniyetle fakat iş yoğunluğundan ötürü ankarada kalamıyorum pek fazla ben
<BrozaC> vaktini almaz 24 port switch 3 vlan
<BrozaC> :)
<Syswork> sürekli geziyorum
<Syswork> yok yok almaz
<BrozaC> ben yapıcam bir türlü de
<Syswork> ama ankarada kalamıyorum dediğim gibi çoğu zaman
<BrozaC> ok ozaman
<Syswork> yani sana mahcup olmak istemem
<BrozaC> ben iş vermek için demedim  :)
<Syswork> müdahale ederim sorun olmaz derim tutar şirket gönderir bir yere
<BrozaC> sen ona onu gösterirsin o sana linux dedim
<Syswork> kalır sonra kanalda yüzüne bakamam :P
<BrozaC> yoksa ben eninde sonunda yaparım acelesi yok
<BrozaC> iş olarak dememiştim
<Syswork> yo hayır öyle algılamadım zaten
<BrozaC> nortel kullandınmı hiç
<BrozaC> ?
<Syswork> hayır
<Syswork> cisco kullanmıştım daha evvel
<BrozaC> harcadılar dağ gibi switchleri
<BrozaC> :)
<BrozaC> 8600 ler çok iyiydi
<Syswork> vallahi kullanmadığım için daha evvel ne desem yalan olur
<Syswork> fakat şu an cisco mu enterasys mi dersen
<BrozaC> active active vrrp yapıyor
<Syswork> rahatlıkla enterasys derim
<BrozaC> e onu işi bilen herkez der
<BrozaC> bizim iş yeri cisco kullanıyor sadece
<BrozaC> bu ara virtual switch lere taktım ben
<BrozaC> distrubuted switch
<BrozaC> neyse ben kaçar
<Syswork> hangi sebepten ötürü?
<BrozaC> bye
<Syswork> peki
<Syswork> iyi geceler
<BrozaC> sanallaştırma
<BrozaC> :D
<Syswork> ben de çıkamadım
<Syswork> :)
<BrozaC> acaip şeyler yapıyor virtual switch ler
<Syswork> hoş sohbetleriniz için teşekkür ediyorum
<BrozaC> hoş oldu gelirsen konuşuruz
<Syswork> inşallah
<BrozaC> kaçtım
<Syswork> bir aksilik olmadığı sürece gelmeye çalışırım
<Syswork> ben de
#ubuntu-tr 2011-03-13
 * Syswork Merhabalar.
<wingless> merhaba Syswork
<Syswork> nasılsın wingless ?
<wingless> iyiyim, ya sen?
<Syswork> teşekkür ederim ben de iyiyim
<Syswork> ubuntu ile cebelleşiyorum
<Syswork> :)
<Syswork> ingilizce türkçe ve türkçe ingilizce bir sözlük lazım bana ubuntu üzerinde
<Syswork> gördüğüm kadarıyla gnome-dictionary isimli bir sözlük mevcut fakat üzerinde türkçe-ingilizce ingilizce-türkçe dil desteği mevcut değil
<Syswork> internetten sudo aptitude install dict-freedict-eng-tur dict-freedict-tur-eng dictd gnome-utils bu komutu buldum fakat
<Syswork> aptitude komutu yok diyor kullandığımda
<Syswork> apt-get olarak değiştirdim aptitude kısmını
<Syswork> bir şeyler yükledi kurdu
<Syswork> fakat ben sözlüklere geldiğimde göremiyorum bu sözlüğü
<Syswork> :S
<wingless> deniyorum
<Syswork> teşekkür ederim
<wingless> Syswork: valla bir şeyler oldu ama sözlükler kötü gibi
<wingless> Syswork: ben olsam tureng kullanırım tarayıcıdan, ama offline lazımsa anlatabilirim nasıl yapıldığını
<Syswork> offline lazım :S
<Syswork> localhost yazın search all databases yapın vs. gibi bir anlatım sözkonusu fakat
<Syswork> denedim yemedi :S
<wingless> dictd yüklü mü?
<Syswork> evet yüklü
<wingless> localhost yerine 127.0.0.1 dene
<wingless> o zaman görüyor
<Syswork> onu da başka bir forumda yazdım
<Syswork> fakat o da yemedi
<Syswork> bağlantı noktasına ne diyeceğim search all databases mı?
<wingless> evet
<Syswork> dict-freedict-eng-tur ve dict-freedict-tur-eng de kurulmuş gözüküyor şu an paket yöneticisinde
<Syswork> maalesef S
<wingless> olması lazım bir şekilde
<Syswork> :S
<Syswork> restart gerekiyor olabilir mi?
<wingless> hayır
<wingless> programı kapayıp açmak işe yarayabilir ama
<wingless> bende çalışıyor yani
<Syswork> search all databases yazıyorum fakat 2628 e döndürüyor tekrar program kendis
<Syswork> i
<wingless> yok 2628 kalsın
<wingless> port o
<Syswork> evet programı kapatıp açtım şu an çalıştı
<Syswork> fakat gördüğüm kadarıyla çok yetersiz
<Syswork> bir çok kelimeyi bulamıyor
<Syswork> bu arada teşekkür ederim yardımın için
<Syswork> iyi akşamlar dilerim herkese
#ubuntu-tr 2012-03-05
<genc> 9
<fatih> ubuntu sadece benim modemi neden görmez
<fatih> bi fikri olan var mı?
<yalin> aksama ne pisirsem ?
<toprak> selam gtalk da görüntülü konuşabiliyor muyuz ubuntuda?
<toprak> @varadero ?
<toprak> yalin, totimkopf  kavurt  Kartagis digitaloktay  badZeppelin  bergerx
<toprak> ubuntulog,
<yalin> ubuntulog :D
<toprak> ne o kişi değil mi kayıt tutucu falan mı :D
<yalin> evet uhaeuha
<digitaloktay> evet canonicaldan gelen bot
<yalin> ama hobi olarak sorulara yanit veriyormus bos zamanlarinda
<yalin> toprak: browser'dan konusabiliyorsun
<yalin> browser'dan gmail'e login ol, daha sonra ufak bir plugini var onu kur sonra konus.
<yalin> prosedür böyle işliyor
<toprak> sağol yalin. annemlerle konuşmam gerekiyor da skype falan kurduramam. daha doğrusu beceremediler.
<yalin> skypeda yok zaten bilgidim kadariyla ubuntu icin
<yalin> sen bir dene de istersen bilemiyorum
<yalin> browserdan acinca solda chat kutusunda birisini ac, orda kamera isareti var X isareti varsa kurulu degildir plugin
<yalin> ona bas ve kur
<yalin> bak bu kanalda da kimse boyle yardim etmez ona gore ha
<yalin> google'da arat der, kiymetimi bil :P
<yalin> saka yapiyorum bu arada alinmasin kimse
<toprak> :) zaten öyle gibi en son herkesin ismini yazdım ubuntuloguna kadar :D
<yalin> ChanServ kaldi
<toprak> şaka yapıyorum kimse alınmasın :)
<toprak> o kadar da değil :D
<toprak> o değil doğru diyosun geçen skype depoda yoktu sitesinden indirdim o da çalışmadı. windows satın alınca bize pislik mi yaptılar ? net bilgin var mı ?
<yalin> bilmiyorum
<kavurt> toprak ben google talk kullaniyorum, çalışıyor
<toprak> teşekkürler kavurt. görüntülü konuşma benim için zulüm oldu. msn falan da izin vermiyor. önceden kullanıyodum diye hatırlıyorum ya sanırım yanlış hatırlıyorum.
<toprak> acaba bi program kullanıyo musun direk web üzerinden çalışıyor mu ?
<yalin> olmadi mi browserdan toprak  ?
<toprak> abi şuan deneme şansım yok işte son anda tongaya düşmemek için soruyorum.
#ubuntu-tr 2012-03-06
<BrozaC> slm
<CanEzgi> selam
<CanEzgi> selam
<BrozaC> Slm
<brozac> re
#ubuntu-tr 2012-03-07
<gsezen> günaydın
<gsezen> slm varadero
<totimkopf> gsezen, kadin misiniz?
<gsezen> kelli fellisinden
<gsezen> :)
<gsezen> yok değilim
<gsezen> neden sordunuz
<brozac> slm
<varadero> re
<yalin> \o
#ubuntu-tr 2012-03-08
<zafer> slm compiz -replace den sonra ubuntu göçtü reboot tan sonra açılmadı ne konsola düşülüyor nede başka bir şey olmuyor niçin ?
<badZeppelin> baska bi mesele vardir compiz -replace den sonra gocse reboottan sonra duzelirdi
<zafer> grub cd sini taktık bakıyoruz
<zafer> vga = 792 is deprecadet use set 9fxplayload=1024x768x24 , 1024x762 before linux comand ..
<zafer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1341868
<zafer> çözüm bu sanırım deniyoruz bakalım olacak mı ?
<toprak> selam ubuntulog :) dosya yöneticisinde bazı dosyalara ulaşamıyorum erişim engellendi diyor. nautilusla açmayı deneyince de "** (pcmanfm:4537): DEBUG: FmJob error: Erişim engellendi" diyor. ne yapmalı?
<toprak> neyse öptüm kib
#ubuntu-tr 2012-03-09
<cmdexe> selam asl _
#ubuntu-tr 2012-03-10
<yalin> ya benim pcde sürekli usb takip cikarma sesi geliyor
<yalin> diririnin diye ama bir sey takmiyorum
<yalin> acaba bir device mi aktif olup deaktif oluyor anlamadim
<yalin> msn sesiymis ya
<yalin> delirdim gece gece
<yalin> biri bisey yazinca geliyormus :D
<zafer> s.a.
<yalin|a> excess flood mu :D
<digitaloktay> 6 Nisan Ülkücüler Sinemada
#ubuntu-tr 2012-03-11
<varadero> slm
<okay> selammm
#ubuntu-tr 2013-03-04
<ozcanesen> akar1m, masaüstü ortamı falan hazır olan arch tabanlı dağıtımlar var chakra vs.
<ozcanesen> onları deneyebilirsin aslında
<akar1m> ozcanesen: tamamdır not ettim denerim
<ugur> sa
<ugur> ubuntu için yardım gerekli
<boran> sorunu sor ugur
<boran> bilen varsa cevaplar
<ugur> bana uzaktan yardım lazım aslında
<ugur> sa
<ugur> ubuntudayım şimdi
<ugur> masa üstünü 3d deskop olarak ayarlamak istiyorum yardımlarınızı beklerim
<ugur> birde ubuntu softvare center sanırım daha düzeltilmedi
<ugur> kayıt yapamıyorum
<turgay> 3d diyorsun gnome kullanıyorsun kullanmaya çalışıyorsun
<ugur> masa üstünü 3d dekop  yapa bilmem için kurmam indirmem gereken program nedir yardım
<ugur> anlamadım turgay
<turgay> ugur:  birşeyler soruluyor ama knedi bilfiğini okumayı tercih ediyorsun
<turgay> efekt olrak kendiliğinden gelen efektlere sahit masaüstü ortamı kde dir
<turgay> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_-50esCeoc   şunu izleyebilirsin
<turgay> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-iQmK3_GQA
<ugur> süper birşey
<ugur> :)
<ugur> ama nasıl yapmalıyım kde yimi indirmeliyim
<turgay> olabilir
<turgay> en basit yöntemi ile
<turgay> kde içeren sürüm kubuntu isminde dağıtılır
<ugur> peki birşey sorucam ubuntu softvare den indirdigim kdeyi kurmak için  kde yi nerde bulurum kururum
<ozcanesen> kde'ye alternatif olarak gnome üzerinde de compiz yapabiliyor bişeyler
<turgay> ozcanesen:  giriş seviyesine ulaşamamış kişiye bunu yaptırmak ?
<turgay> ugur:  internet kubuntu olarak aratman yeterli olur
<ozcanesen> yani turgay hocam haklı bu konuda compiz ayarlaması gıcık ve kafasına göre çöken bir şey
<ozcanesen> kde daha stabil
<ugur> turgay hocam
<ugur> kdeyi nerde bulurum kurabilmem için
<turgay> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<ugur> ben kendimi yanlış ifade ettim sanırım
<turgay> ugur:  yanlış  ifade etmedin daha doğrusu ifade etmedin
<turgay> dün akşamdan bu yana benim bilgisayaraıma bağlanın tarzında birşey yazdın sadece
<ugur> ben ubuntu 12.10 kullanıcısıyım kubuntu nedir onu anlamadım
<turgay> [14:24] <turgay> kde içeren sürüm kubuntu isminde dağıtılır
<turgay> kde içeren sürüm kubuntu 12.10 oluyor
<ugur> tmm teşekür ederim
<turgay> lxde içeren ise lubuntu
<turgay> içeriğine göre isim değiiişyor
<turgay> eğitim amaçlı oluşturulmuş yazılım ise eduubuntu oluyor
<ugur> 32 bit64 bit  hangisini indirmeliyim
<turgay> 32 bit
<ugur> ubuntu yazılım merkesinden KDE Sistem Ayarları indirdim
<turgay> ugur:   yardım edin diyorsun sonra kendi bildiğini okuyup yine yardım istiyorsun
<ugur> pardon
<turgay> kde kurulumu tamalandı ise kurulumda parola girdiğin kısımdan KDE masaüstü ortamını seçeceksin
<ugur> kuruluyor
<turgay> ozcanesen:   yazılım hızla ilerliyor sanırım bikaç dilde destek vermeyede hızla başlamışsın :)
<ozcanesen> turgay, daha önce bireysel iletişime geçip hata raporu gönderen kişilere haber verdim dil desteğini
<ozcanesen> hemen çevirdiler sağolsunlar
<turgay> kılavuz vs içinde çeviri dosyası yayınlarsan daha da iyi olacaktır
<turgay> basit sade ve anlaşılır bir tarzda
<ozcanesen> turgay, henüz bir man sayfası hazırlamadım öncelikli hedeflerden biri o da
<turgay> man olabilir veya kılavuzda olabilir
<ugur> güncelleştiriciler yükleniyor
<ozcanesen> turgay, hocam ben bu dil paketlerini nasıl test edebilirim uygulama üzerinde, LC_ALL=fr terra şeklinde çalıştırıyorum yine türkçe çalışıyor
<ozcanesen> LC_ALL ile değiştirilmiyor muydu ben mi yanlış biliyorum
<ozcanesen> biraz bakınayım internette
<turgay> ozcanesen:  uygulama dil seçimi ekleyebilirsin menüye :)
<ozcanesen> turgay, onu düşündüm ama sadece gettext ile mümkün değilmiş onu sağlamak
<turgay> konversation   yardım menüsü örneğin  kullanım kılavuzu kullanım dili seçimi vs özellikleri burada konumlandırmış
<turgay> LC_ALL=FR terra  denedin mi?
<ozcanesen> turgay, evet hocam öyle olur sanıyordum ben de ama bash: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (FR)
<ozcanesen> diyor
<Kartagis> locale-gen ya da localegen
<ugur> selam
<ugur> turgay burdamısın
<turgay> ugur: ?
<ugur> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  bu kuruluyo şimdi
<ugur> sudo apt-get install kde-l10n-tr  sonra bunu yapayım dimi
<turgay> kde sc gibi bir şey yokmu oralarda
<ugur> uc birim kuruyo şimdi
<ugur> kde sc dedigin nedir
<turgay> ugur:   kde-full paketini kur
<ugur> yazılım merkezine yazdım ama cıkmadı kde sc
<turgay> kde-full paketi var onu kur
<ugur> kde-sc-dev-latest  bumu
<turgay> ugur:  fıkramısın şakamısın  ?
<turgay> sudo apt-get install kde-full
<ugur> teşekürler
<ugur> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop   bunu iptal edeyimmi
<turgay> kurulsun
<ugur> tmm
<ugur> turgay işlem bitti sanırım sonlanması için  uc birimi kapatıyımmı ?
<turgay> dediklerimde kuruldum mu?
<ugur> dediklerini kurmak için extradan uc birimi acıpta kurayım degilmi
<ugur> sudo apt-get install kde-full <<< bu yükleniyor
<ugur> yazılım merkezinde yükleniyor
<ugur> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  bu is kurulumu bitti masa üstünde dbfconf cıktı
<ugur> debconf ubuntu cıktı
<turgay> hepsi tamam mı ?
<ugur> debcomf ubutu cıktı 2 secenek var hangisine devam edeyim
<ugur> lightdm  kdm hangisi
<turgay> seç birini
<turgay> kdm yap
<ugur> lightdm yaptım :S
<ugur> sorun olurmu
<turgay> herşey tamamsa yeniden başlat
<ugur> kde-full paketini kur  bu yükleniyor
<ugur> bu arada  uc birim acık
<ugur> işlemi bitti durdu ama kapanmadı
<turgay> kendi kapanmaz o
<ugur> kapatıyorum ozaman ?
<turgay> kapat
<ugur> tmmdır
<ugur> full paketini bekliyorum
<ugur> turgay
<ugur> bi hata oluştu
<turgay> efendim
<ugur> kdepim-rutine 4:4.9.2- oubuntu2
<turgay> paket yöneticisinden bir daha dene
<ugur> linc yapılandırılıyor die bi sayfa geldi
<ugur> lirc
<ugur> onu kapatıyımmı
<ugur> lirc i
<turgay> ugur:  aynı anda on işlem yapmaya uğraşma
<turgay> ve bir şey soruyorsan kendi kafana göre takılıp sontra söylenenleri uygulama
<ugur> tm kapadım yeniden deniyorum  yazılım merkezinden
<turgay> kde sc veya kde full paketi son kullanıcya ait tüm poaketleri kuruyor
<akar1m> selamlar
<akar1m> ben şu anda gnome kullanıyorum
<akar1m> şu anki default gnome silip
<ugur> tmm turgay kurulu şimdi ney yapacagım
<akar1m> kde kurabilir miyim ubuntu'Ya
<turgay> ugur:  yeniden başlat kde seç
<ugur> tmm
<akar1m> sudo apt-get install kde-full
<akar1m> bu komutla mı kurucam ?
<akar1m> açılışta da kde mi seçecem ?
<akar1m> kde yi arch kurarak değilde ubuntu da kullanmak istiyorum bi süreliğine
<turgay> akar1m: bildiğin cevapları neden sorma ihtiyacı duydun :)
<ugur_> turgay yeniden baslattım ama ekrana cıkan da sadece windows vede unutu vardı
<ugur_> ubuntu
<turgay> parola girme kısmında  düğmeler vardır onlara tıkladığında seçmek için yer çıkacaktır
<ugur_> kde sistem ayarlarını buldum
<ugur_> aşayukarı  yaptım kde yi bulmak için ama yoktu
<ugur_> konuk oturumu vs ..vs  diyorsun dimi
<turgay> parola girdiğin kısmı incele  daha nasıl anlatayım
<turgay> kde masaüstü gibi bir şey yazacak onu seçip parolayı gireceksin
<ugur_> yok orda kde  göemedim
<ugur_> ama menüden kde  sistem ayarlarına girebiliyorum
<turgay> bilmiyorum bilgisi olan cevaplar
<ugur> turgay buldum :)
<ugur> acemilik böle olsa gerek
<ugur> şimdi ney yapmalıyom
<akar1m> turgay:  vallaha bilmiyom o kadar mı yapmam gereken şeyler ?
<akar1m> sadece tahmin yürüttüm ve yukardaki iletilerinizi gördüm
<ugur> hayır  masa üstünü 3d nasıl ayarını yaparım
<turgay> sistem ayarları / masağüstü efektelri
<ugur> sonra
<turgay> ugur:  aç ayarla yaw
<turgay> bakmıyorsun aramıyorsun soruyorsun aç bak bakalım bne  çıkacak orda
<ugur> actım dedigin eri
<ugur> yeri
<turgay> ozcanesen:   projende hata kapatmalarını  changelog dosyasına işliyormusun  ?
<ozcanesen> turgay, evet bir changelog tutuyorum
<turgay> hata kaydını işlemiyorsun sanırım
<ozcanesen> hata kayıtlarını launchpad tutuyor
<ozcanesen> ben ayrıca tutmuyorum ama özellik isteği için açılmışsa hata raporu
<ozcanesen> özellik eklendi diye changelog'a da işliyorum
<ugur> TURGAY BU BURN EKLENTÄ°SÄ°NÄ° NEDEN YAPAMIYORUM
<turgay> demek istediğim şu
<ugur> caps sory
<turgay> ozcanesen:   a hatası düzeltildi (LP: # XXXXXX)
<ozcanesen> turgay, onu kodları depoya commitlerken açıklamasına yazıyorum çoğu zaman
<turgay> ugur:  kurcala bulursan ilginç şeyler
<boran> paket mi bu"?
<ugur> bulamadım turgay
<turgay> boran:  ?
<boran> changelog tuttugunuz
<turgay> boran:  https://launchpad.net/terra   arkadaşımızın geliştirdiği bir proje :)
<ozcanesen> turgay, hocam bunu gördünüz mü bilmiyorum http://yakindanegitim.org/
<ozcanesen> yerli projelerin sayısı artacak yavaş yavaş
<turgay> yerlide olabilir eklentide olabilir
<turgay> bir programa yeni bir özelliğin eklenmesi gibi
<ugur> turgay
<turgay> ugur:  efendim ?
<ugur> open gl 2 istiyor patlama efekti için
<turgay> ugur:  önce bir araştırsan google yapsan demneme yanıolma yapsan sağa baksan sola baksan ?
<ugur> baktım
<turgay> tuşa basıp sonraki tuşl hangisi diye sormak sana zorluk yaratır öğrenemezsin
<ozcanesen> ugur şu döküman bana çok faydalı oldu okumanı tavsiye ederim faydalı olacağından emin olabilirsin http://belgeler.org/howto/smart-questions.html
<ozcanesen> sorularına daha net ve kesin cevaplar alabilmek için ipuçları veriyor
<akar1m> sudo apt-get install kde-full
<akar1m> komutuyla terminalden gerekli indirmeleri yaptım
<akar1m> lirc yazan ekran falan geldi none deyip devam ettim
<turgay> akar1m:   denemeke istiyorsan kubuntu kur sistem tutarsızlığından da kurtulmuş olursun
<turgay> sistemde birçok masaüstü ile yaşamaktansa bir masaüstü ile yaşamak iyidir
<akar1m> kubuntu kuramam sırf kde denemek için
<akar1m> ubuntuda denesem çok mu unstable olur?
<akar1m> kdeyi çok merak ediyom
<akar1m> bir sorum daha var
<akar1m> aranızda oyun oynayan var mı bilmiyorum ama genede sorayım
<akar1m> gta4 ü ubuntuda calıstırıp oynayanınız var mı ?
<ozcanesen> akar1m, playonlinux ile denedin mi?
<turgay> akar1m:  sistem kurma belleğin varmı iso indir ve live incele
<turgay> denemek için sisteme  neden kuruyorsun
<akar1m> playonlinux her ne ise senden duydum ilk defa. :D
<akar1m> turgay: sisteme kurduktan sonra kaldırılabiliyor sonuçta değil mi ?
<turgay> akar1m:  evet !
<akar1m> lightdm neyse onu seçtim en başta yüklerken
<akar1m> hah şimdi bitti
<akar1m> yükleme işi
<akar1m> restart çekip gnome yazan açılış ekranından kde mi seçecez ?
<turgay> parola girdiğin kısımda kernar köşelerde bir kaç buton olacak oralarda kde ara
<turgay> session gibi bir şey yazabilir tam bilemedim şimdi ne yazıyor :)
<akar1m> bide bi bootable yapma programı vardı ya depodan araştırıyom su anda da
<akar1m> adı tam dilimin ucunda
<akar1m> hatırlaıyamadım
<akar1m> flash diski o.s atıcam da
<akar1m> hah unetbootin
<akar1m> di sanırım
<turgay> amaç ne ?
<akar1m> turgay:  tamam sağol
<turgay> akar1m:   amacını söyle iyi kötü bir şeyler yazabiliriz :)
<akar1m> archlinux'u flasha atıcam ordan kurucam eski taka bir pc varda
<turgay> akar1m:  1.  anakart usb destektiyor mu?
<akar1m> yeap
<turgay> desteklemiyorsa 3. parti program ile yapılabiliyor
<akar1m> aşırı eski değil yaw
<akar1m> dfı anakart amd athlon cpu
<akar1m> 1gb ram
<turgay> 2. seçtiğin masaüstü ortamı uygun mu :)
<akar1m> umarım arch için yavaş değildir
<akar1m> o pc ye kde li arch kursak çok mu kasar ?
<turgay> işlemci ?
<akar1m> ne dersin üstad ?
<akar1m> cpu nun kaç ghz olduğunu hatırlamıyom şimdide
<turgay> yeni kde kurarsan pek  çalışır sisteme göre tabiki
<akar1m> xp çok rahat çalışıyodu
<turgay> ha biraz daha bekleyip kde 5 kurarsan  iyi olur :D
<turgay> o zaman kde 4.10 çalışır
<akar1m> manjaro falan da denicem o pc de
<turgay> xfce deneyebilirsin
<akar1m> sanal pc ye kurdum ne kadar hızlı ya manjaro
<akar1m> bi de gene kanalda önerdikleri bi kaç dağıtım vardı onlarıda denedim
<turgay> akar1m:  ayrıca sade olarak oluşturacağın bir imaj ile razor-qt deneyebilirsin
<akar1m> lubuntu muydu neydi unuttum şimdi adını
<turgay> lxde masaüstü lubuntu
<akar1m> hea razor gt yi sen önermiştin daha önce turgay onu da not ettiydim sağol
<turgay> kde masaüstü  kubuntu
<akar1m> lxde evet :D
<akar1m> kubuntu olabilir
<akar1m> eski bi notebook vardı ona kurdum
<turgay> xfce masaüstü xubuntu
<turgay> eğitim amaçlı olan eduubuntu
<akar1m> ya bişi dicem ama yanlış anlamayın lütfen. Yani bildiğimden falan değil sadece bi izlenimimi aktarıcam size
<akar1m> ubuntu bence arch linux'a göre daha yavaş çalışıyor
<akar1m> bişiye tıkladığınızda prgoramın açılma süresi vs archta, ubuntu ya göre daha hızlı
<ozcanesen> akar1m, hepsinin kullanım amacı farklı
<akar1m> bu hız olayına da macbook pro incelerken sardım
<ozcanesen> ubuntu genel kullanıcıya hitap ediyor
<ozcanesen> çok bir hız beklentisine giremezsin bu yüzden
<akar1m> ozcanesen:  sağol açıklaman için dediğim gibi amacım ubuntu yu falan kötülemek değil
<akar1m> ama açıklaman iyi oldu
<turgay> akar1m:  normal bir işlemci +SSD  veriyolu   gör bakalım nasıl açılıyor işliyor :D
<ozcanesen> turgay haklı bende ssd var i5 işlemci falan filan
<ozcanesen> tıkladığım uygulama anında geliyor
<akar1m> turgay: benim laptopta da desktopda ssd var zaten ona göre izlenimlerimi aktarıyom
<akar1m> cpu 4200 mhz de calısıyor su anda =)
<turgay> sadece  SSD yetmez tabiki
<akar1m> ssd ve iyi bi cpu ile arch gene her türlü ubuntuyu hız bakımında geçer gibime geliyo
<turgay> ferrarin var ama yolun yoksa ne  ederim ferrariyi :D
<akar1m> aynen öyle ya
<akar1m> :D
<akar1m> neyse sağolun zaman ayırdığınız için
<akar1m> windows 7 ye gta 4 kurdum
<akar1m> takılıyım biraz :D
<turgay> akar1m:  birde yapıya göre değişir
<akar1m> özlemişim
<akar1m> arada gelirim
<akar1m> caio
<turgay> akar1m:   arch üzerinde hangi dağıtım ?
<akar1m> direk arch kurucam ben
<akar1m> onunda sürekli kurulumu değişiyor
<akar1m> her ay iso değişiyo falan P
<akar1m> rolling end mi ne deniyordu bunlara?
<turgay> :D
<akar1m> pardon rolling release mi neydi
<akar1m> :D
<turgay> her ay çıkmıyor sanırım 2-3 ayda bir fark oluştuğunda yeni kurulum araçları çıkıyor
<akar1m> valla geçen ocakta indirdiydim
<turgay> ama arch devamlı güncelleme ister
<akar1m> şbatta yenisi çıkmış
<akar1m> valla ben ubuntuda update yapmaya korkuyom
<akar1m> eğer arch ta updatele birlikte sürekli sorun getiriyosa hiç bulaşmayacam
<turgay> kur debian :D
<boran> oyun oynanmiyorsa gereksiz o kadar sistem
<boran> ubuntu LTS
<boran> en rahati
<akar1m> boran: oyun oynuyorum ya steam hesabım var orda oyunlarım var
<boran> steam de ne oynuyorsun?
<akar1m> sadece ubuntu kullanmıyorum ki ubuntuyu zevk amaçlı kullanıyom
<akar1m> windows da oyun falan oynuyom
<akar1m> film dizi izliyom
<akar1m> ubuntu da istediğim performansı elde edemedim
<akar1m> dts seslerde falan
<turgay> oyun konsolda oynanır :D
<akar1m> blu ray filmlerde
<akar1m> konsolda var ya
<boran> oyun PC de oynanir
<akar1m> xbox
<turgay> al bir ps4 bak keyfine :D
<boran> konsol gg
<akar1m> bi ara gidip rgh yaptırıcam
<akar1m> ev merkeze çok uzak gitmeye üşeniyom :P
<boran> steam de ne oynuyorsun?
<akar1m> bence bazı oyunlar için konsol vazgeçilmez bazıları için pc vazgeçilmez
<akar1m> counter strike
<akar1m> call of duty
<akar1m> falan
<boran> cod hangisi?
<akar1m> global offensive aldım
<akar1m> mw 2 ve mw3
<boran> mw2 var bende de. mw3 icin bok gibi diyorlar. black ops alacagim
<akar1m> 7 gün ban yedim :P maç yapıyoduk maçtan cıkınca ceza yedim
<boran> BF3 aldim gecen millet ucmus gitmis. herkeste en iyi silahlar filan var.
<akar1m> ben fiatı düşünce alıyom
<boran> giriyorum bir yere pata kute dagitiyorlar
<akar1m> 10 20 dolar olursa alıyom yoksa almam ya
<akar1m> netten indiriyom
<boran> ben MW2 yi 12 TL ye almistim
<boran> playstore.com
<akar1m> oynuom önce hoşuma giderse
<akar1m> alıyom
<boran> tavsiye ederim
<akar1m> bende ordan aldım :P 9 tl ye mi ne geldiydi
<akar1m> ttnette calıstım ben bı 2.5 yıl kadar takip ediyodum playstore'yi
<akar1m> mw3 ü de ordan aldım
<boran> bana mesaj atiyorlar sagolsunlar
<akar1m> aynen sürekli geliyo mesajları
<akar1m> umbrella corporations ın tam olarak türkçesi paravan şirket midir beyler ?
<turgay> bu kadar oyunu kaç ekranla oynuyorsunuz ?
<turgay> boyut ?
<akar1m> bende 24" lik samsung monitör var
<akar1m> samsung t240
<akar1m> full hd ekran
<akar1m> ondan takılıyom
<akar1m> =)
<akar1m> hdmi dvı ve vga outputları var
<akar1m> eski takayı vgadan bagladım
<akar1m> win kullandığım iyi donanımli pc yi dvı dan
<akar1m> hdmı da xbox ve notebook arası gidip geliyor
<turgay> benim sistem gariban kalmış :(
<turgay> Sysinfo for 'turgay-S': Linux 3.8.0-9-generic running KDE Development Platform 4.10.00, CPU: Pentium(R)Dual-CoreCPUE6300@2.80GHz at 1603 MHz (5599 bogomips), HD: 4/35GB, RAM: 1721/1982MB, 158 proc's, 14.41h up
<akar1m> valla benim oyun oynadığım sistemde 4gb ram + 4200 mhz cpu overclocklu hali
<akar1m> intel core2duo e8500
<akar1m> ati radeon hd 4890 ekran kartı var
<akar1m> 2008 de mi ne toplamıştım
<akar1m> aslında epey eskidi yeni oyunlar için ama pc de oyun oynamıyom xbox varken
<akar1m> sadece belli başlı oyunlarda takılıyom o da çok nadir
<ugur> turgay
<boran> turgay, 24" dell 1920x1200
 * boran ** SysInfo ** Client: HexChat 2.9.4 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate  ** CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz (3.00 GHz) ** RAM: 16283 MB Total (14059 MB Free) ** VGA: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 ** Uptime: 0.68 Hours **
<akar1m> boran snn cpu iyi ya :D
<boran> oyun bilgisayari bu. oyun firmasi almisti. ekran karti gormedim ben hayatimda hic bunun gibi
<boran> 15 senedir bilgisayar kullanirim boyle ekran karti gormedim
<boran> brb
<turgay> ugur: ?
<ugur> compiz ubuntu böle nasıl yaparım arkadaslar
<akar1m> ekran kartı da iyi tabii ya
<ugur> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRZnLnvCEsw&feature=endscreen
<ugur> böle
<turgay> benim sistem temel amaçlı internete girmek :)
<turgay> ugur:  kde yi biraz kurcalarsan bunları yapabilirsin
<ugur> kurcaladım
<ugur> turgay birde bende online oyun var onu nasıl calıştırıp oynuya bilirim
<ugur> kde de
<turgay> ugur:  linux oyun oynamak uaz bakalım googleye neler çıkacak
<akar1m> ugur:  anladığım kadarıyla yeni kullanıcısın
<akar1m> emin ol kanalda soru sormak yerine gidip araştırma yapmak sana daha kalıcı bilgiler saglayacaktır
<ugur> evet
<akar1m> bi sonraki linux maceranda aklında kalıcı çözümleri ancak kendin bulabilirsin
<akar1m> bende yeniyim
<akar1m> araştırırsan anlarsın demek istediğimi
<akar1m> burda her türlü yardımı ederler ama naçizane taavsiyem snn doğru soruları sorup cevapları buna göre bulmandır
<turgay> bu kadar zor değil arkadaşalr biraz okumak araştırmak gerekli
<akar1m> kendin yaparsan uygulamış olursun aklında kalrı
<turgay> gidin kütüphaneye okuyun diyen yok
<turgay> yer gök arama motoru ve bilgi dolu
<ugur> ama  hiç bilgi sahibi degilim elbette birşeyleri sormadan arastırmak iyidir ama yanlışyapmak korkusu içerisindeyim  sadece yönlendirme istegim var
<turgay> ama sorulan sorular oldukça basit
<akar1m> yanlış yapsan ne olacak ki kaybedeceğin çok mu önemli veri var
<akar1m> yedekle onları gözünü karart öyle kurcala :P
<akar1m> şahsen ben öyle yaptıydım
<akar1m> bişiydi olmadı yedek alma olayını her ihtimale karşı yapmıştım
<turgay> ugur:  yanlış yapmaktan korkma ilk zamanlar kurcala kurcalayabilidğin kadar ilk zaman öğrenmeye açlış sonra stabil bir sistem kurup hayatına devam edersin
<turgay> mantık aynı mantık fark yok
<turgay> sadece görsel arayüz farklı
<ugur> mesela 3d doeskop yaa bilmek için ugraşıyorum  anca pencereyi sallama fonksiyonunu yapa bildim :)
<turgay> ki windows üsürmlerinde de farklı olması muhtemel
<akar1m> youtube a gir
<turgay> son sürümler ile 9x sürmleri örneğin
<akar1m> how to set compiz yaz
<akar1m> compiz config falan yaz izle videoları
<turgay> ugur:  bir günde çözülseydi burdaki birçok kişi uzman olurdu
<akar1m> mutlaka bişiyler bulursun
<turgay> her konu her gün genişler ve yenilenir yeni teknolojiler çıkar
<turgay> donanım ayrı yazılım ayrı
<akar1m> snn mantığı kavraman lazım ugur
<akar1m> gerisi  gelir
<akar1m> ben 8.04 le başlamıştım
<akar1m> 10.10 dayım su anda
<akar1m> aralarında ki farkı ben bile anlıyorum
<turgay> akar1m:  aslında kendin ayarlayarak muhteşem olaylar çıkarabiliyorsun
<akar1m> her geçen sürümde kullanıcıya daha kolay daha erişilebilir bi sistem geldiğinin farkına vardım
<turgay> akar1m:  fark yeni sistem yeni destek kod temizliği olabilir düzeltmesi olabilir güvenlik :)
<akar1m> önceden ya çok daha bilgisizdim ya da her türlü işlemi yapmak zordu, ya da şimdiki dağıtımlar daha kullancı dostu
<akar1m> olduğundna daha rahat yapbiliyorm istediklerimi
<turgay> gui,  ön tanımlı sistemler zaten
<turgay> uçbirim açmak sana kalmış ister ordan kullan ister guiden
<akar1m> valla kod temizliği olarak neler yapıldı bilmem
<turgay> uçbirim dediğin olay  programın yaptığüı işlemi kıyafet olmadan çıplak halde izlemek gibi bir şey
<akar1m> ama bende 8.04 sürümünden başlayan bi ubuntucu olarak kendimce bir arpa boyu kadar yol kattetiğime inanıyorum
<akar1m> ilk kurulumda sorunumu nası araştırıacağımı bile bilmiyodum:P
<akar1m> şimdi biliyorum gerekli keywordleri yazıyom googlea sorunla ilgili tak çözüm geliyo
<ugur> mesela bu arkadaslar http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mra6nqz8YMQ
<ugur> bomba bişi :D
<akar1m> turgay:  bana diosan biliyom terminalle gui arasındaki farkı yaw :D
<akar1m> neyse gta4 deki görev beni bekliyo
<akar1m> bizim kuzeni rus mafyası kaçırmış esir tutuyolar
<akar1m> kumar borcu varmış ibinetorun :D
<ugur> turgay
<nicotine> arkadaşlar herkese merhaba
<ugur> mrb
<ozcanesen> nicotine, merhaba
<nicotine> benim bi sorunum var yardımcı olabilirmisiniz,?
<ozcanesen> irc odalarının bir numaralı altın kuralı soru sorabilir miyim diye sormayın :)
<nicotine> ndiswrapper ile airties wus 300 kurulumu yapmaya calıstım
<nicotine> hersey normal fakat ndiswrapper-dkms paketi kurulurken hata veriyor
<akar1m> airties wus 300 dediğin wifi adaptör değil mi usb olarak çalışan ?
<nicotine> evet
<nicotine> hata cıktısını kopylıyorum
<nicotine> Unpacking replacement ndiswrapper-dkms ...
<nicotine> ndiswrapper-dkms (1.57-1ubuntu1) kuruluyor...
<nicotine> Loading new ndiswrapper-1.57 DKMS files...
<nicotine> Building only for 3.5.0-25-generic
<nicotine> Building initial module for 3.5.0-25-generic
<nicotine> Traceback (most recent call last):
<nicotine>   File "/usr/share/apport/package-hooks/dkms_packages.py", line 22, in <module>
<nicotine>     import apport
<nicotine> ImportError: No module named apport
<nicotine> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.5.0-25-generic (i686)
<nicotine> Consult /var/lib/dkms/ndiswrapper/1.57/build/make.log for more information
<nicotine> ndiswrapper modprobe dediğimde ise
<nicotine> FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<ozcanesen> nicotine, sudo apt-get install python-apport
<nicotine> diyor
<ozcanesen> dener misin bi
<ozcanesen> python apport kütüphanesi bulamıyormuş
<nicotine> hemen denıyorum
<nicotine> sanırım sorun onla ilgili degilmiş
<nicotine> halen modprobe ndiswrapper dediğimde
<nicotine>  FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<nicotine> hatası cıkıyor
<ozcanesen> ndiswrapper-dkms yeniden kurdun mu?
<nicotine> ndiswrapper-dkms yi yeniden kurdum
<ozcanesen> kuruldu mu yani bu sefer hatasız
<ozcanesen> hmm
<nicotine> evet hata cıkmadı ucbırımde
<ozcanesen> araştıralım o zaman
<nicotine> tum ndis paketlerini kaldırıp yenıdenmı kurulum yapsam
<ozcanesen> nicotine, ndiswrapper 1.57 sürümünde bu sorun varmış
<ozcanesen> bir eski sürümünü kurmayı önermişler
<nicotine> ndiswrapper-utils-1.9    ndisgtk     ndiswrapper -common   ndiswrapper-dkms    ndiswrapper-source dosyalarını kaldırıp kurucam
<ozcanesen> dpkg -l | grep ndiswrapper
<ozcanesen> şunu yazıp
<ozcanesen> sürüme bakar mısın 1.57 mi?
<nicotine> ok
<nicotine> evet
<nicotine> 1.57
<ozcanesen> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper/1.58~rc1-0ubuntu1/+build/4078689
<ozcanesen> 1.58 i kurman gerekiyormuş
<ozcanesen> http://askubuntu.com/questions/213360/how-to-fix-module-ndiswrapper-not-found
<ozcanesen> şurada doğru olarak kabul edilen cevapta öyle diyor
<nicotine> tmm bunu web sitesinden indirip kurucam
<nicotine> sonucu yazarım tekrar sagolasın,
<nicotine> Çok tesekkür ederim çalıştı
<nicotine> ndiswrapper 1.58 sorunumu çözdü
<turgay> alıp ıslak odunu cip üreticilerini bir güzel okşamak gerekir
<turgay> çekirdek içine yerleştirselerde herkes tak kullan yapsa
<ozcanesen> turgay, lisans sorunu çıkarıyordur belki de, sonuçta linux dağıtımları amerikada dvd bile oynatamıyor, tabi ki çok beceriksiz bir sistem olduğundan :)
<turgay> ozcanesen: ara şirketler var çip üraticileri ile  satıcılar dağıtıcılar arasında
<turgay> sistem uyumu içim yazılım geliştiriliyor
<turgay> ozcanesen:  amaerika farklı bir yer
<ugur> bu sistemde online oyunu oynaya bilmem için yüklemem gereken programları nerde bulubilirim
<akar1m> ne oynamak istiyosun ki
<ugur> shaiyaanatilia
<akar1m> steam hesabın varsa steam artık linux içinde oyun geliştiren firmalarla işbirliği yapıcak
<akar1m> hiç duymadım
<akar1m> google da araştır
<ugur> shaiyaanatolia bende kuruluda bulamadım
<akar1m> bak bakalım ne diyeceler
<ugur> ne olarak aratmalıyım
<akar1m> how to play senin oyunun adı on ubuntu
<ugur> efendim
<akar1m> kde yi test ediyom şimdi
<akar1m> hoşuma gitti görüntü olarak ama
<ugur> by yazılım merkezinde yüklenenler nereye gidiyor arkadaslar
<akar1m> quassel irc taki yazılar gnome da daha net daha okunaklı gözüküyor
<turgay> ugur:  kategorisine
<turgay> akar1m:  yapılandırmayı düzletebilrisin
<ugur> nerden peki
<turgay> ugur:  ne kurduysan oraya gider
<akar1m> yapılandırmayı düzelticem de
<turgay> ağ ise ağ kategorisine sistem ise sistem kategorisine
<ugur> nereye yazayım onu
<turgay> ugur:  ne yapmak istiyorsun ?
<ugur> yazılım merkezinde inenler nereye gider onu indirmek için sölemiştim
<turgay> ugur:  nereye gittiğinin bir önemi var mı senin için
<ugur> peki işlem bitmişmi oluyo onu anlamışdegilim ondan arayış içerisin deyim
<turgay> paket yöneticisinden kuruyorsan işlem bititğinde başlangıç ekranı gelmiş olur
<turgay> konsolda isen yine işlem bititiğinde komut bekleme satırına düğşer
<turgay> akar1m:  şu benim masaüstüm http://ompldr.org/vaG5xYg
<akar1m> turgay:  iiyiymiş
<turgay> akar1m:   kde kullanmışmıydın ?
<akar1m> yaw yok gene istediğim gibi durmadı
<akar1m> yok ilk defa kullanıyom
<akar1m> çok güzelmiş ya
<akar1m> herşey daha net sanki
<akar1m> sadece IRC ta kötü :D
<turgay> akar1m:  istersen el yazısıda yaparsın boyutunuda ayarlarsın herşey sana kalmış
<akar1m> yapamadım ya neyse :D
<akar1m> ugrasmak istmeiyom su anda
<akar1m> :D
<akar1m> ben gnome a geri dönem
<turgay> kde  alt kısım panelde sağ tık ile panel seçenekleri gereç ekle kısmına göz at :)
<akar1m> download var onu başlatacam
 * j-stalin selam işçi sınıfı
<akar1m> a.s memur :D
<j-stalin> :D
<Conqueror> akarıııım akarrrım geceler akaaarım :P :P
<akar1m> akalım gel
<akar1m> :P
<akar1m> test
<akar1m> deneme
<ugur> syntptick neden calıştıramıyorum
<ozcanesen> ugur, paket yönetici olan synaptic mi?
<ugur> evet
<ozcanesen> hata mı veriyor?
<ugur> yazıyorum cıkıyor ama acılıyo gibi oluyo ama acılmıyo
<ozcanesen> nereye yazıyorsun?
<ugur> baslat menüsünde n
<ugur> ben kde deyim
<ozcanesen> tamam peki açılıp kanaıyor mu hiçbir hata mesajı olmadan?
<ugur> hata veriyor
<ozcanesen> hata mesajı ne peki?
<ugur> içsel hatayla karşılaştı diyor
<ozcanesen> o zaman uçbirimden synaptic yaz öyle çalıştır hata mesajını daha detaylı görebilirsin
<akar1m> ozcanesen:
<akar1m> ben kde kurdum şimdi ubuntu 10.10 a
<ozcanesen> ak
<ozcanesen> 10.10 mu?
<ozcanesen> akar1m,
<akar1m> 12.10
<ugur> ugur@ubuntu:~$ synnaptic 'synnaptic' komutu bulunamadı, şunu mu demek istediniz:  'synaptic' paketinden 'synaptic' komutu (universe) synnaptic: komut bulunamadı ugur@ubuntu:~$ synaptic 'synaptic' programı şu anda kurulu değil. Kurulumunu şunu yazarak yapabilirsiniz: sudo apt-get install synaptic ugur@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install [sudo] password for ugur:  Paket listeleri okunuyor... Bitti Bağımlılık ağacı inşa ediliyo
<akar1m> :P
<akar1m> yalnız ekranın yarısı gözükmüyor
<akar1m> yani nasıl tarif etsem
<ugur> gercektenmi
<ugur> yazdıklarımı okuya bildinizmi
<akar1m> ancak maximize edince kapatma tuşu minimize etme ve büyütme tuşlarını görebiliyo
<ozcanesen> ugur, synaptic kurulu değilmiş sen az önce neyi çalıştırıyordun?
<ozcanesen> akar1m, ekran görüntüsü gönderebilirsin
<ugur> synaptiks  << bunu
<akar1m> pekiii
<ugur> nasıl kurarım
<ozcanesen> ugur, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<ugur> onu yaptım zaten kurulu dio
<ugur> uçbirime
<akar1m> ekren görüntüsü aldımda
<ozcanesen> uçbirimden synaptic yaz
<ozcanesen> ne çıkıyor?
<akar1m> ya sanki çift ekran bağlamışım gibi gözüküyor
<akar1m> neden böyle anlamadım
<akar1m> ekranda açtığım herşeyi sürükleyip ekranın ortasına getirdiğim vakit görebiliyom
<ozcanesen> akar1m, ekran çözünürlüğünü ayarlamayı denedin değil mi?
<akar1m> denedim
<akar1m> ilk baktığım o olduda
<akar1m> OLDU SANKÄ°
<akar1m> bi sn deniyim tekrar
<akar1m> ati ayarlarından çözünürlüğü düsürüp tekrar eski haline getirdim düzeldi gibi
<akar1m> test ediyom
<akar1m> :D
<akar1m> bu kde plasma ne güzelmiş ya
<akar1m> ben boşa gnome kullanmışım :P
<ugur> kde dahamı zevkli :)
<akar1m> valla kde daha çok hoşuma gitti
<akar1m> sanki daha önce divx kalitesi varmış masaüstümde şimdi resmen blu-ray film kalitesinde gibi gözüküyor
<ugur> arkadaslar compiz plugins main yüklendi dio ama yüklü gözükmüyor synaptic yöneticisinde ???
<ozcanesen> synaptic'de yüklü görünmüyorsa yüklü değildir
<ozcanesen> nerde diyor yüklü diye?
<ugur> synaptic yöneticisinde ???
<ugur> yükledim onu
<akar1m> ugur
<akar1m> ubuntu tr foruma üye misi
<akar1m> n
<akar1m> orda bi çok konu var onları incele
<akar1m> yeni başlayanlar için
<akar1m> favori konularına falan ekle
#ubuntu-tr 2013-03-05
<turgay> akar1m:   kde iyi mi ? :)
<akar1m> süper yaw
<turgay> ayarlarını keşfetsen birde
<turgay> panele program eklemeyi buldun mu ?
<akar1m> bi de ubuntuda ne kadar stabildir bilmiyom
<akar1m> buldum ya panele program eklemek kolay
<akar1m> arch ta deneyecem kde yi
<turgay> akar1m:  irc ne kullanıyorsun ?
<akar1m> quassel
<akar1m> MEMNUNUNUM
<turgay>   bir sysinfo atsana
<akar1m> var mı önerin
<akar1m> baska
<turgay> quassel ayarlarını yaparsan tek pencerede tüm eylemleri görebilirsin
<turgay> quassel candır
<akar1m> nası yapıyoz ayarları
<turgay> */sysinfo  komutunu yaz
<akar1m> tam olarak
<akar1m> System:    Host morova-laptop Kernel 3.5.0-25-generic x86_64 (64 bit) Distro Ubuntu 12.10 quantal
<akar1m> CPU:       Dual core Intel Core i5 M 460 (-HT-MCP-) clocked at 1199.00 MHz
<turgay> akar1m:  quassel menülerinde gezin işte
<akar1m> Graphics:  Card Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Madison [Radeon HD 5000M Series] X.Org 1.13.0 Res: 1920x1080@59.9hz
<akar1m>            GLX Renderer AMD Radeon HD 6500M/5600/5700 Series GLX Version 4.2.12002 Compatibility Profile Context 9.012
<akar1m> Disks:     HDD Total Size: 1500.3GB (67.1% used)
<akar1m> Info:      Processes 176 Uptime 51 min Memory 695.5/3810.6MB Client Quassel [M] v0.8.0 (dist-5988f4c) inxi 1.4.15
<akar1m> su anda gnomdaım
<akar1m> kde yi biraz keşfedip kapattım
<akar1m> cs oynuom bi yandanda:D
<turgay> bir önceki sürümdür o
<akar1m> nası makine idare eder mi
<akar1m> kde yi kaldırır demi
<akar1m> geçen sene aldıydım bun
<akar1m> sony
<turgay> kde dahada hafifleşiyor
<akar1m> iyi o zaman
<akar1m> hafifleşsin
<akar1m> xfce daha hafif ama :P
<turgay> kde 4.6 sonrası  modüler yapıya geçti
<akar1m> o ne demek ?
<turgay> 4.9 sonrası ise  kde 5 geçişiiçin yavaş yavaş alt yapı temeli atıldı
<turgay> akar1m:  sürüm numaraları
<turgay> gnome2 gnome3  gibi gibi
<akar1m> hmm anladım
<akar1m> kde gnome dan iyi ya bence
<akar1m> daha görsel daha hızlı gbi
<akar1m> daha stabil midir bilmem
<akar1m> o kadar uzun deneme şansım olmadı henüz
<turgay> akar1m:  ikisi aynı masaüstü aslında :)
<akar1m> fark ney peki
<akar1m> neden kapışıyolar kdeciler var gnomecular var
<turgay> alt yapı statikleri
<akar1m> unity ne bi de tam olarak
<turgay> akar1m:  kapışan yok
<akar1m> :)
<turgay> olay şudur yıllar önce fakir ama gururlu bir kde masaüstü ortamı vardı
<turgay> daha sonra alt yapısı olan qt ile ilgili lisans sorunları yaşanması nedeniyle
<akar1m> qt ney oluyo turgay
<turgay> ekip ikiye ayrıldı bir kısmı qt tabanlı geliştirmeye devam etti
<turgay> akar1m:  arayüz desek olur mu anlarsın herhalde
<turgay> kde  ekibinden ayrılanlar gtk ile yeni proje geliştirdiler buda gnome oldu
<ugur> arkadaslar ben neden Animations Add-on bulamıyorum
<turgay> ugur:  hepsi gözünün önünde tabi eksik paket yüklemedi isen
<ugur> eksik paket yüklemiş olabilirim
<ugur> yardım
<turgay> ugur:  sana direkt kubuntu kurmanı yazmıştım
<turgay> ama böylede biraz kurcala karıştır
<turgay> öğren ne nerde satılır yenir mi ?
<ugur> 1 saatir onu arıyom
<ugur> yazılım merkezinde cıkmıyo
<turgay> kurmuşsundur
<turgay> ugur:  onlar yazılım merkezinden kurulmayabilir buda ayrı bir bilgi olsun
<ugur> googleye baktın <<<  ccsm'deki "Animations-Addon" özelliğini etkinleştirmeniz dio
<turgay> ccsm ne oluyor?
<ugur> anladıgım kadarıyla compizconfig ayar yöneticisi
<turgay> compiz ne zaman yükledin :P
<ugur> :)
<ugur> 5 saat oldu :)
<ugur> turgay nasıl yaparım
<turgay> sen benden daha iyi biliyorrsun
<akar1m> :P
<akar1m> anladım turgay
<akar1m> sağol
<akar1m> sen neden gnome kullanmıyon
<akar1m> da kde takılıyon
<turgay> akar1m:  kde tüm etkenlerini içerisinde barındırıyor +gelişimi daha aktif
<turgay> içersinde son kullanıcı için tüm gerekenler var
<turgay> web tarayıcı medya oynatıcı metin editör  vsvs
<turgay> hepsi aynı ortamda konrtol ve denetimden geçtiğinden daha stabil
<akar1m> evet bugün dikkatimi çekti de
<akar1m> kendi browserı var
<akar1m> konquorer diyo
<akar1m> diye
<akar1m> güzel bişi
<turgay> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.11_Feature_Plan   14 ağustosta çıkacak sürüm için yapılacaklar
<turgay> akar1m:  http://www.kde.org/applications/   burdanda bünyesinde uygulamaları inceleyebilirsin
<ozcanesen> benim ilk kullandığım masaüstü ortamı kde3 dü ve harika bir şeydi gene olsa gene kullanırım :)
<ozcanesen> şimdi mesela windows7 idare eder
<turgay> ozcanesen:  kde3 geliştiriliyor
<turgay> ozcanesen:  kde5 geliyor
<ozcanesen> o zamanlar kde ile xp'yi kıyaslayamazdın bile
<ozcanesen> turgay, gnome2 de geliştiriliyor hocam
<ozcanesen> ama nereye kadar
<turgay> yerleişim olakrak son sürümlerle aynı
<turgay> ama alt yapı kökten değişiyor bol bol temizlik düzenleneme yapılıyor
<ozcanesen> aa gnome2 mate olarak çatallanmıştı
<ozcanesen> kde3'ün de trinity isminde bir çatallaması varmış
<turgay> evet
<turgay> kde 5 çatallandı geçen yıl
<turgay> mesela oda ayrı olarak geliştiriliyor şuan az çok çerçeve çizimini çoktan geçildi
<turgay> ozcanesen:  kde 4sevmedin sanırım
<akar1m> kde'nin eski sürümleri de geliştiriliyor mu
<ozcanesen> turgay, evet sadece pardus ve biraz da kubuntu ile kullandım
<ozcanesen> ama pek sevemedim
<akar1m> eğer geliştirilmeye devam ediyorsa bu baya iyi birşey
<akar1m> ben pardus kurdum
<akar1m> 1 hafta zor kullandım
<akar1m> hemen sildim
<ozcanesen> özgür yazılımda geliştirmenin durması birinin tekelinde olmadığından
<akar1m> hiç beğenmedim
<ozcanesen> birileri kullandığı sürece
<ozcanesen> her şey gelişmeye devam eder :)
<ozcanesen> yeter ki bir topluluk oluşsun
<turgay> ozcanesen:  işte bu yüzden kde 4 ile kde 5 aynuı yerleşimi koruyacak
<turgay> temel değişiklikler ve zorunlu değişiklikler dışında
<akar1m> neyse topluluk dedinde aklıma sam crow çetesi geldi
<akar1m> ben diziye kaçıyorum
<akar1m> Sons of Anarchy
<ozcanesen> akar1m, iyi seyirler
<akar1m> izlemeyen varsa The Shield dizisini izleyip daha sonra bunu izlemesini taavsiye ederm
<akar1m> sağolun ozcanesen görüşürüz
<ozcanesen> turgay, sanırım sorun bu yani kde4'ün kötü olduğundan değil değişikliğin çok fazla olduğundan
<ozcanesen> insanlar alışamadı
<turgay> evet bunu şimdi yapmıyorlar
<turgay> kde4.9 aslında bir nevi kde 5 ilk temeli gibi
<turgay> güncel sürüm kde 4.10
<turgay> gelecek sürüm kde4.11
<turgay> eğer tüm alt yapı  istenilen düzeye gelmezse kde 4.12 olacak
<turgay> yok hızla  istenilen düzeye gelinmişse büyük ihtimal kde 5 göreceğiz yılbaşını biraz geçtiğinde
<ozcanesen> insanların bu kadar seçme şansı olması harika bir durum
<ozcanesen> hocam peki siz neden gnome kullanmıyorsunuz yani tabi ki temelde tercih meselesi ama
<ozcanesen> gnome2 mesela gayet kullanışlıydı aynı kde3 gibi efsane olmuştu
<turgay> bir zamanlar diyorsun .........
<turgay> ozcanesen:  kde 5 alt yapısının iskeletine burdan bakablitsin :)
<turgay> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=plasma-framework.git
<akar1m> turgay:
<akar1m> uyudun mu
<akar1m> :D
<ugur> selam
<ugur> arkadaslar yetersiz disk alanım var yardım edebilirmisiniz
<ugur> bide kardeşi windowsu 2 kere kurmuş :S
<ugur> ubuntuyuda
<ugur> 2 kere kurmuş
<ozcanesen> ugur, disk yöneticisiyle gereksiz ubuntu ve windowsları silip
<ozcanesen> uçbirimden
<ozcanesen> sudo update-grub
<ozcanesen> sudo update-grub2
<ozcanesen> sudo update-initramfs
<ozcanesen> diyeceksin başlangıçta karşına gelen listeyi yeniden oluşturacak otomatik olarak
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<ozcanesen> ElixirVitae, selam
<ugur> bu kodları uç birimemi yollayım sırası ile
<ugur> selam
<ozcanesen> evet ama önce gparted gibi bir programla kullanmadığın sistemleri silmen gerek
<ozcanesen> neyi sileceğini bilmiyorsan veri kaybı yaşayabilirsin
<ozcanesen> önce güzel bir yedekleme yapmanı tavsiye ederim
<ozcanesen> sonra gönül rahatlığıyla sil
<ugur> özcan
<ugur> bi yardım edipte yönlendirme yardımı  yapabilirmisin
<ozcanesen> işte dediklerimi yapacaksın
<ugur> gparted  bunu kurayımmı ilk olarak
<ozcanesen> yazılım merkezinden gparted
<ozcanesen> aynen
<ugur> tmm
<ugur> gparted << kullana bilmek için root ayarları gerekmektedir dio
<ozcanesen> evet
<ugur> acmadı
<ozcanesen> şifre soracak açılışta
<ozcanesen> yönetici şifreni gireceksin işte
<ugur> şifre bölümü gelmedi ki
<ugur> KD partition manager var olurmu
<ugur> oh be actım gparted i
<ugur> şimdi ney yapıyoruz
<ugur> özcan
<ozcanesen> şimdi orda boyutundan
<ozcanesen> hangi bölümün
<ozcanesen> sileceklerin olduğunu tespit etmelisin
<ugur> nasıl yapıcam S:
<ugur> 2 tane windows 2 tane ubuntu kurulu
<ozcanesen> işte ben bilemem hangilerinin senin istemediklerin olduğunu
<ozcanesen> dosya yöneticisinden girip hangisinin olduğunu tespit et
<ozcanesen> sonra boyutlarından bulabilirsin
<ozcanesen> hangisini sileceğini
<ozcanesen> ama bir hata yapma ihtimaline karşı yedekleme yapmanı öneriyorum tekrardan
<ugur> işte yer yokki nereye yedekliyim
<ozcanesen> ugur, google drive, dropbox vs. en azından kritik şeyleri yedekleyebilirsin
<ugur> uzaktan yardımın mümkünmü
<akar1m> selam
<turgay_> selam
<akar1m> turgay_:
<akar1m> naber
<akar1m> hosttaki makinama
<akar1m> bişi kurmaya çalışıyom beceremedim
<akar1m> tam olarak hangi komutla kurucam bilmiyom :D
<akar1m> biraz araştırıyım cevap bulamazsam yardım isteyeceğim sizden
<akar1m> hmm sanırım buldum:D
<akar1m> turgay_:
<akar1m> make install komutunu kullanıyorum
<akar1m> şöyle bi hata alıyorum
<ugur> selam
<ugur> özcan
<ugur> kimse varmı
<ugur> windowsun birini sildim
<ugur> ama ubuntuyu nasıl silicem windowstan
<ugur> giremiyorumda
<ugur> ubutuya
<ugur> silip tekrar yüklücem
<ugur> nasıl silerim
<akar1m> ugur:
<ugur> efendim
<akar1m> elinde livecd var mı
<akar1m> ya da flash
<ugur> ubuntudamı windemi
<akar1m> windowsu tamemen silmek istiyorsun değil mi
<akar1m> ubuntu live cd var mı elinde?
<akar1m> ya da flash diskinde var mı bootable olarak
<ugur> şimdi tek tek yapalım olurmu
<akar1m> live cd ile başlat. gparted'a gir tüm partitionları sil
<akar1m> en baştan kur bu kadar
<ugur> ben arada bende gilde kardeşim windowsu kulanır
<ugur> windows aklsın
<akar1m> ubuntuyumu tamamen kaldırmak istiyon
<akar1m> ne yapmak istiyon
<ugur> şimdi windows 2 tane vardı 1 var şimdi onda sorun yok
<ugur> ama işin garip yanı 2 tane ubuntu var vede giremiyorum girebilmek için windowstan  o giremedigim 2 sini silip tekrar temiz bi ubuntuyu kurup kullanmak
<ugur> istiyorum
<ugur> ?
<akar1m> illa windowstan yapmak gerekmez
<ugur> ubuntuya giremiyorum ama ordan diyorsan
<akar1m> cd varsa ubuntu live cd ile yoksa flasha atarak yaparsın
<akar1m> live cd den girersin
<akar1m> hard diskinde yüklü olandan giremediğini anlıyorum
<ugur> flas nasıl yapıcaz cd yok bende
<akar1m> flash diskini boşalt önce
<ugur> yönlendirirmisin
<akar1m> ubuntu indirilmiş olarak iso var mı elinde?
<ugur> yok rar var
<akar1m> elimden geldiğince yardımcı olmaya çalışırım
<akar1m> rar'ı açtığında iso olarak dosya çıkmıyor mu ?
<akar1m> turgay_:  aldığım hata bu
<ugur> wubi exe. si cıkıyo
<akar1m> test -d /usr/local/bin || /usr/bin/install -c -d /usr/local/bin
<akar1m> test -d /usr/local/include/znc || /usr/bin/install/ -c -d /usr/local/include/znc
<akar1m> /usr/bin/install: cannot change permission of /usr/local/include/znc: No such
<akar1m> make: *** [install] Errror1
<akar1m> valla ben ubuntu indirdiğimde direk iso olarak çıkıyo
<akar1m> sen nerden bakıyon
<akar1m> baştan iso olarak indir
<akar1m> unetbootin ile flashına at
<akar1m> usb bootable olarak başlatırsın ubuntuyu
<akar1m> youtube'a gir bence görsel olarak anlaman için how to use unetbootin yaz
<ugur> baslatırımda  nasıl silicem 2 tane olanı
<akar1m> how to make bootable ubuntu falan yaz biraz izle
<akar1m> anlarsın ne yapacağını
<akar1m> işte 2 tane olan ubuntuyu silebilmek için partition managerını kullanıcaz
<akar1m> gparted diye bi tool var
<akar1m> onunla silicez
<akar1m> onu açabilmen için önce bunu yapman lazım bende çok iyi değilim linuxta
<ugur> silelim öne istersen
<akar1m> şu anda hangi sistemden oturum açtın
<ugur> windows
<akar1m> teamviewer var mı
<ugur> var
<akar1m> bilgileri gönder
<akar1m> win xp vista 7 ?
<ugur> win7 ultimate
<ugur> weriyimmi id: şif:
<akar1m> ver
<ugur> 198 794 943
<ugur> 5440
<akar1m> bak şimdi nerde linux
<akar1m> girdiğim yere bak
<akar1m> ben orda ext dosya sistemi göremiyom
<akar1m> usb sürücünü taksana
<akar1m> orda mısın ugur
<akar1m> :D
<akar1m> yoksun ortada bi bak
<ugur_> noldu
<akar1m> yoksun ortada çıktım bende
<akar1m> yazdıklarmı gördün mü
<akar1m> flash diskini taksana
<ugur_> wc gitmiştim pardon
<akar1m> benim çıkmam gerekli ama şimdi
<akar1m> :(
<ugur_> nerde o
<ugur_> lütfen yardım et
<akar1m> flash diskin takılı değildi ki, ayrıca partitionları kontrol ettiğimde linuxa ait bir dosya sistemi göremedim
<ugur_> iyide pc res attıgımda nasl 2 tane görünüyor
<ugur_> ubuntu
<akar1m> grub lar kalmıştr
<ugur_> onların bi yer işkaletmesi söz konusumu
<akar1m> pc ilk açıldığında 2 tane ubuntu geliyo demiştin.
<ugur_> evet
<akar1m> ikiside açılmıyor mu seçtiğinde ?
<ugur_> hayır calışmıyor
<akar1m> tmm işte sende ubuntu kurulu değil artık
<akar1m> grub la ilgili bi sorunun var
<ugur_> siyah ekranda yazılar cıkıyor sectigimde acmıyor yeniden res atıyo
<akar1m> onu nası çözeceğini bilmiyoru
<akar1m> m
<ugur_> :S
<akar1m> youtube'dan bak istersen
<ugur_> o 2 si yer işkal edermi
<akar1m> yok ya
<akar1m> fazla yer kaplamaz hdd kin kaç gb ki toplam
<akar1m> windows ortamındasın şu anda gir bak
<akar1m> hesapla ne kadar yerin olduğunu hesapla
<ugur_> peki  ubuntuyumu kurayım kubuntumu
<ugur_> vede linki varmı indirebilecegim
<ugur_> turgay kubuntu demişti ama
<akar1m> ugur linki bile burdan mı soruyon :D
<akar1m> yaz google a kubuntu download diye
<akar1m> :D
<akar1m> alemsin ya
<ugur_> heyecan bastı napayım
<ugur_> :)
<akar1m> :P
<akar1m> yaş kaç ugur_
<ugur_> 30
<ugur_> :)
<ugur_> iso olarak kuruyorum 32 bit
<ugur_> kurulum esnasında yardımcı olurmusun
<akar1m> iso olarak indir hele
<akar1m> flash diskini hazırla
<ugur_> tm
<akar1m> burda olursam yardımcı olurum
<ugur_> flaş diski nerde onu anlamadım
<akar1m> yav usb diskin yok mu
<akar1m> bi tane
<ugur_> 7 haricimi dion
<ugur_> elle takılan
<akar1m> yahu küçük usb le oluyo ya parmak kadar
<akar1m> 2 gb lık falan
<akar1m> hani
<akar1m> onlardan yaw
<akar1m> :D
<ugur_> yok valla :S
<akar1m> o zaman windows üzerinden kurucaz:P
<akar1m> başka şansın yok
<ugur_> tmm
<akar1m> ya da boş cd alıcan cd ye çekecez
<fnoyanisi> slm
<fnoyanisi> http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=38312.new#new
<ugur_> sadece cd olsa olurmu
<ugur_> 1 tane
<akar1m> olur
<ugur_> aksama getirecek kardeşim biz genede  windowsa kuralım sonra cd kurarız olurmu
<ugur_> kubuntu hazır
<fnoyanisi> ugur_ : linux mu kuracan
<ugur_> gnome yi
<ugur_> kurucam
<ugur_> tavsiyenmi vardı
<ugur_> cıldırcam ya gene exe. olarak geldi
<ugur_> nerde bunun iso su
<fnoyanisi> gnome iso mu arıyon sen?
<ugur_> kubuntu işte
<ugur_> kubuntu 32 bi ini kurucam
<ugur_> iso olarak yazıyo sitesinde exe olarak geldi
<ugur_> actıgımda
<ugur_> wubi exe.
<ugur_> ney yapmalıyım
<ugur_> ?
<fnoyanisi> wubi exe yi çalıştır :)
<fnoyanisi> bu arada win8 mi var sende
<ugur_> win7 ultimate
<ugur_> karşıma yükleyici geldi ne yapmalıyım şimdi
<ugur_> ?
<ugur_> c 8 gb -e 166 gb- d 61 gb yer var
<ugur_> neeye kurmalıyım
<ugur_> yer sıkıntısı cekmemek için
<ugur_> [14:15] <ugur_> c 8 gb -e 166 gb- d 61 gb yer var   [14:16] <ugur_> neeye kurmalıyım  [14:16] <ugur_> yer sıkıntısı cekmemek için
<ugur> arkadaslar kubuntuyu kurdum ama siyah ekran geldiginde bi türlü 20 dk dan beri dosyalarını indirmedi
<Kartagis> ağ çalışıyor mu? cat /etc/resolv.conf
<ugur> efendim
<ugur> server agımı
<akar1m> ugur
<ugur> evet
<akar1m> bence sen direk makinaya kurulum yapmak yerine
<akar1m> kullandığın win7 ye vmware ya da virtual box programlarından birini kur
<akar1m> sanal makineye kurulum yap
<akar1m> orda dene linuxu
<akar1m> diğer türlü çok fazla sorun yaşıcan
<akar1m> dir
<ugur> team dan yaedım edermisin
<akar1m> teamlik bişi yok
<akar1m> google a virtualbox download yaz ve indir
<akar1m> gerisini burdan tarif ederiz
<ugur> indirdim
<ugur> evet kurdum
<ugur> şimdi nerden baslayım
<ugur> ?
<ugur> akarım
<akar1m> şimdi kubuntuyu nereye indirdin ?
<akar1m> dosya yolunu belirt kuruluma başlıcak
<ugur> d ye
<akar1m> tmm
<akar1m> virtualbox mı kurdun ?
<ugur> evet ama ingilizce
<ugur> :S
<akar1m> how to install ubuntu on virtualbox yaz youtube'a
<akar1m> bırak ingilizce kalsın daha çabul alışırsın terimlere
<akar1m> videoyu sonuna kadar izle
<akar1m> nası yapacağını anlarsın
<akar1m> çok basit
<ugur> :S
<akar1m> noldu
<akar1m> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66VIn1va-Zo
<akar1m> bunu izle
<ugur> bi hata oldu
<ugur> baka bilirsen iyi olur aslında
<ugur> bi yere kadar geldim
<ugur> ubuntu cuktı ama baslatmak için tıkladım hata verdi
<ugur> akarım
<ugur> puff
<ugur> hata verdi akarım
<ugur> bi baksan iyi olabilir
<ugur> :S
<ugur> akarım ordamısın
<Kartagis> [16:33:13] akar1m [~akar1m@85.110.59.121] has quit IRC: Remote host closed the connection
<ugur_> akarım
<hanzala> slmlr
<ugur_> as
<hanzala> guncelleme yabmak istıyorum net yok dıyor
<ugur_> bana uzaktan yardımı lazım
<hanzala> bence sorunu söle
<hanzala> öyle yardım iste
<ugur_> virtual  box iler kurmayı denedim kuruldu ama yapmam gereken işlem baska ne kadı
<ElixirVitae> &g belgeler.org smart question
<f0und> ElixirVitae: Linux Belgeleri: <http://pdf.belgeler.org/howto/howtos.pdf>; Philips - 6000 series Smart LED TV 107cm (42 inç) Easy 3D DVB T ...: <http://www.philips.com.tr/c/televizyonlar/6000-series-107cm-42-inc-easy-3d-dvb-t-c-s2-42pfl6007k_12/prd/?t=support>; Philips - 4000 series Smart LED TV 107cm (42 inç) Easy 3D DVB T ...: (3 more messages)
<ElixirVitae> &g more
<f0und> ElixirVitae: MORE Magazine: <http://www.more.com/>; More - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/More>; Mountain Off Road- M.O.R.E. Manufacturer Direct Pricing on Jeep ...: <http://www.mountainoffroad.com/>; MORE: <http://www.more.lib.wi.us/>; More Cupcakes: <http://www.morecupcakes.com/>; More Official Video Jory Zion Ken-y - YouTube: (1 more message)
<ElixirVitae> ore
<ElixirVitae> &g more
<f0und> ElixirVitae: MORE Magazine: <http://www.more.com/>; More - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/More>; Mountain Off Road- M.O.R.E. Manufacturer Direct Pricing on Jeep ...: <http://www.mountainoffroad.com/>; MORE: <http://www.more.lib.wi.us/>; More Cupcakes: <http://www.morecupcakes.com/>; More Official Video Jory Zion Ken-y - YouTube: (1 more message)
<ElixirVitae> &g site:belgeler.org smart question
<f0und> ElixirVitae: No matches found.
<ElixirVitae> Hmm.
<turgay_> ilginç
<ugur_> akarım kuruluyo bakalım
<akar1m> iyi hadi bakalım
<turgay> ne kuruyorsunuz **
<akar1m> sonunda becerdin ugur_
<ugur_> inş olur
<akar1m> dediğim gib kendin öğrenmen lazım
<akar1m> hangi ekrandasın şu anda
<akar1m> virtualbox'a kuruyosun demi
<ugur_> kur ekranında
<ugur_> evet
<ugur_> videoya bakarak
<ugur_> :)
<akar1m> tmm işte
<akar1m> bu kadar basit
<ugur_> inş aksilik cıkmaz
<ugur_> :=
<akar1m> bundan sonra denemek istediğin bütün dağıtımları o şekilde dene kurcala bence
<akar1m> memnun kaldığını pc ne kur
<akar1m> diğer türlü bu kanaldan sorarak çok zor ilerlersin
<akar1m> kurcala işte
<turgay> kanaldan bir şey sormuyorkiş siz yapun ben bakayım diyor
<ugur_> videoyu izleyebilirmisin bi aadam orda cd resmine tıklıyo  tıklı olan işareti kaldırıyo res atarken onu
<ugur_> uyguladım ama eror verdi
<akar1m> ahaha o da doğru turgay
<akar1m> :D
<akar1m> valla şu anda mobilim
<akar1m> bakamam :D
<akar1m> dışardayım
<Genc> slm
<ugur_> AKARIM GELDÄ°NMÄ°
<ugur_> caps sory
<ugur_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cja71icfrUE  bu video ile ilgili bir kac sorum olucak izleye bilirmisiniz
<Genc> mevzu nedir
<Genc> virtualbox ubuntu kurulum anlatıyor
<ugur_> izledinizmi video yu
<Genc> hirlı hızli gectim
<Genc> sorunnedir
<ugur_> artık ensonlarda kurulum bittginde updteler bittiginde masa üstünde bi işlem gercekleştiriyor
<ugur_> vede masa üstüne bi cd atıyor ben o cd ti masa üstüne atamyorum calışımak istedigimde  belirtilen komut calıştırılamıyor dior
<ugur_> ?
<Genc> vlrtualbok ziyaretci uygulaması
<Genc> cd falan yok
<ugur_> masa üstünde atıyo
<ugur_> cd resmi
<Genc> masa ustüne uygulamayı yerleştiriyor
<Genc> rahat dosya alıp vermek icin
<ugur_> benimde yapmam gereklimi peki
<Genc> virtualbox icinde ubuntumu kullanıyorsun
<ugur_> kubuntu evet
<ugur_> işlemleri tamamlamak için gereklimi
<Genc> vindows üzerine hic virtalbox kurmadım
<ugur_> peki ben bu isletim sistemini nasıl bi1 cd ye kurup cd den  işletimsistemini calıştırım kullana bilirim
<Genc> sadece dosya paylaşımı amaclı uygulama sam amcaya bir sor
<turgay> ugur_:  live denen olayı bir araştır
<turgay> 8-gb üzerinde kart bellek vs bir aygıta sahip isen işletim sistemini yanında da taşıyabilirsin
<ugur_> turgay
<ugur_> boş bir cd var ona yüklesemde ordan kullanmaya baslasam
<turgay> ugur_:  boyutları büyüktür sanırım cd den
<ugur_> flas bellek olurmu
<turgay> evet olur
<turgay> imaj boyutlarına bak ve  dene
<Genc> vindowsun yanına kur gitsin
<turgay> yanlız kurlum yapmaz isen falsh belleğe her çıkar tak işleminde ayarlar sıfırlanacaktır yükelenenler silinecektir
<turgay> yemek zamanı gelmiş
<Genc> live ile uğraşılmaz
<Genc> denemek icin anca ideal
<ugur_> peki flaştaki yüklü olanlar silinme ihtimalimi var benmi yanlış anladım
<ugur_> kubuntunun kurulum boyutu 18 GB  mi ??
<Genc> yeni paket kurup kaldıramassın
<Genc> live cd gibi calışır
<Genc> kurdugun program usb tekrar takınca kalmış olur diffirzmi ne vardı winde onun gibi birşeyolur
<sipazilla> dvd kkubuntunun kurulum boyutu 18gb olmaması lazım. başka bir sıkıntı vardır. bu kanıya nasıl vardınız
<ugur_> sa
<Genc> as
<ugur_> genc kubuntu dayım şimdi ilk olarak ne yapmalıyım
<ugur_> .Kurulumdan sonra ilk olarak sistemimizin özel bir sürücü kullanmasının gerekip gerekmediğini ve varsa kurmak için, Sistem--->Yönetim-->Donanım Sürücüleri kısmına şifremizi yazarak giriş yapıyoruz.           <<<<<<<<<<< bunu bulamadım ama bi yardım
<Genc> ubuntu degil virtualbox ayarıyla alakalı
<Genc> ubuntu ya kursaydın virtualbox guest diye eklentisi var
<Genc> vin icin google sor
 * DEV-SOL selam işçi sınıfı
<Genc> karanlıgın hüküm sürmesi icinmi
<ugur_> arkadaslar compiz 3d  ayarlarını yapmdan önce kurmam gereken peketler neler
<turgay> ugur_:  compiz arat  internette biraz oku uzaktan uzaktan
<ugur_> selam
<ugur__> mause ile cubeyi neden döndüremiyorum arkadaslar
<ugur__> ayarlarını yaptım ama ?
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<ElixirVitae> o/ ogny!
<ElixirVitae> HD Audio Output: I Thought About You by Miles Davis
<akar1m> ooo miles davis ha
<akar1m> üstad işini biliyon :P
<akar1m> ugur__:
<akar1m> naber
<akar1m> hallettin mi sanal makineye kurulum işini
<ugur__> saol compiz d3 ayarlarını yapmaya calışıyorum  ama yapıyorum :S
<akar1m> valla 3d falan kullanmadığım için bilemeyeceğim
<akar1m> kde kullanıom ben
<ugur__> efetkt ler filan
<ugur__> mesala cubeyi yaaptım ama mause ile dönmüyo
<ugur__> bu ekran kartı dreyverlerini nasıl hallediriz
<akar1m> foruma uğra =)
<akar1m> yoksa yakında sorduğun sorulara kimse yanıt vermicek :P
<akar1m> çünkü hepsi daha önce çözülmüş
<ugur__> :S
<ugur__> kubuntu gnomey di dimi
<ElixirVitae> Hayır.
<ElixirVitae> Kubuntu = KDE + Ubuntu
<akar1m> ElixirVitae:
<akar1m> şu an ne dinlediğini hangi komutla gösterdin kanalda
<akar1m> ben spotify'den dinliyom şu an
<ElixirVitae> Clementine üzerinden aldım.
<ElixirVitae> İstersen scripti gönderebilirim.
<ElixirVitae> Hatta bir tane daha var, ayarlarsın istediğin gibi.
<ugur__> arkadaslar bi yardım yaf
<ugur__> :S
<ElixirVitae> akar1m, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5588888/
<ElixirVitae> Ben Hexchat kullanıyorum. Aynı zaten xchat ile.
<akar1m> ben quassel kullanıyom
<akar1m> bakıyım hex güzelse onuda deneriz
<ElixirVitae> Hexchat güzeldir, tavsiye ederim.
<ElixirVitae> #hexchat
<ozcanesen> akar1m, spotify ile yapabileceğini sanmıyorum bağlama işini
<ElixirVitae> last.fm ile de yapabilirsin
<ElixirVitae> Spotifyda da benzer birşeyler vardır.
<ozcanesen> pardon yanılıyormuşum spotifyde dbus entegrasyonu varmış
<ElixirVitae> API sine baktın mı?
<ozcanesen> ElixirVitae, http://www.mabishu.com/blog/2010/11/15/playing-with-d-bus-interface-of-spotify-for-linux/
<ozcanesen> spotify iyi güzel de 15 günde bir dns falan değiştirip uğraşmak gerekiyor
<ozcanesen> paypal ile unlimited hesap almayı denedim yok kredi kartı türkiyeden falan diye izin vermedi
<ElixirVitae> last.fm den memnundum ben
<ElixirVitae> Ama bitirdiler birçok ülkede servislerini.
<akar1m> sağol ozcanesen, sen ne kullanıyosun irc client olarak ?
<ElixirVitae> Şimdi sadece scrobble için kullanıyorum clementine üzerinden.
<ElixirVitae> Tag/artist radio çok hoşuma gidiyordu.
<akar1m> hex bana karışık geldi
<akar1m> ben acemiyim :P
<akar1m> quassel şimdilik yeterli bana
<akar1m> sonrasına levelim artınca bakarız :D
<ozcanesen> xchat kullanıyorum da hexchat ile aynı yahu hemen hemen
<akar1m> ZNC kurulumu yaptınız mı hiç IRC Bouncer ?
<akar1m> benim mediatemple'dan hostum var domainleri barındırdığım
<akar1m> oraya bi IRC bouncer kurayım diye uğraşıyom da şimdi
<ozcanesen> ElixirVitae, spotify denedin mi hiç, last.fm'e çok benzer
<akar1m> spotify'i kesin tavsiye ederim ben hiç dns falan değiştirmiyom valla
<ElixirVitae> Denemedim.
<akar1m> kaç sene önce UK adresinden kayıt olmuştum halen öyle duruyor
<ozcanesen> ben de tavsiye ederim ama 15 günde bir ülkenizde yasak bu diye uyarı çıkartıyor bana
<ElixirVitae> Hexchati geliştirmeye devam ediyorlar, aynı zamanda bir isteğin olduğu zaman da ilgileniyorlar geliştiriciler.
<akar1m> ssh ile terminal penceresinde aldığım hatayı nası copy paste edebilirim size?
<ElixirVitae> Xchat ölü gibi(ymiş).
<ElixirVitae> Fare ile seç, orta tuş ile yapıştır?
<akar1m> ozcanesen:  sen kde mi kullanıyon
<ozcanesen> akar1m, hayır
<akar1m> gnome mu kullanıyon
<ElixirVitae> HD Audio Output: Ambiance feutrée by Michiru Oshima
<ugur__> masa üstü küp sayısını 4 yaptım ama 2 tane var ??
<akar1m> Is it possible to install and run an IRC bouncer (BNC) on (gs), specifically ZNC? Or do I need a better hosting plan?
<ozcanesen> akar1m, evet gnome tabanlı bir şey kullanıyorum neden sordun?
<akar1m> pardony ya yanlış şeyi copyledim:F
<akar1m> merak ettim
<akar1m> aa tamam oldu ElixirVitae orta tuş
<akar1m> :D
<akar1m> sağool valla
<ElixirVitae> Eyw.
<akar1m> önce aldığım hatayı seçtim mouse ile sonra ctrl +c ve mouse ile yapıştırdım irca
<ElixirVitae> Sadece seçip orta tuş ile de yapıştırabilirsin.
<akar1m> -bash: asdasdasd: command not found
<ElixirVitae> Ä°ki tane "pano" var.
<akar1m> evet sadece seçip orta tuşla yaptım şimdik
<ugur__> arkadaslar 4 ekran neden cıkmıyor
<ugur__> ayarınıda yaptım
<ugur__> sol alt köşede
<ugur__> 2 ekran mevcut
<ugur__> hiç bir eklenti calışmıyor :S yok böle bişi
<ugur__> <bottomedge>button> bunun acılımı nedir arkadaslar
<turgay> akar1m:   3d yaptın mı msaüstünü ?
<akar1m_> 3d mi
<akar1m_> ben uğraşmam öyle şeylerle turgay
<akar1m_> :P
<akar1m_> ugur a mı sorcaktın
<akar1m_> heralde
<turgay> boş işler ya
<ozcanesen> zamanında çok kişiye pardus kurdurmuştum bak böyle bir küp var falan diyerek :)
<ozcanesen> kendim hiç kullanmadığım halde
<ozcanesen> insanlara ilginç geliyordu
<ElixirVitae> Windowsda da var küp.
<ElixirVitae> Gereksiz atraksiyonlar kanımca.
<turgay> başkasına gösteriş için yaşadığımızdanmıdır nedi,r
<ElixirVitae> Pek mümkün.
<turgay> 2-3 gündür gelen arkadaş sadece 3d istiyor bilmiyorda okumuyorda
<turgay> anlatıyorsun dinlemiyor kendi bildiğini okuyor
<ElixirVitae> Lazım öylesi de.
<ElixirVitae> Farkına varıyorsun birçok şeyin.
<turgay> wikipedia ingilizce sayfasına  atarük fenerbahçe taraftarı olarak işlenmiş :D
<turgay> edirneden ileriye geçemeyen bir spor kültürü
<turgay> düşük seviyede okuma kültürü
<ElixirVitae> Pseudo-masculine, modern gladyatör oyunu olan futbolu da soksunlar zaten her şeyin içine.
<turgay> tartışma kültürünün olmayışı
<turgay> herkezin her konuda uzmanlık görüşü belirtmesi :)
<ElixirVitae> Tartışma yok, paylaşma yok, araştırma yok, geliştirme yok.
<ElixirVitae> *herkes
<turgay> osmanlı tarihinide çıkartırsak övünecek ne kalıyor geriye ?
<ElixirVitae> Dedesinin mezar taşını bile okuyamayan bir nesille bu kadar olur.
<turgay> dedesinin mezarının başına gidiyor mu ki ?
#ubuntu-tr 2013-03-06
<akar1m> test
<ugur> günaydın
<Kartagis> günaydın
<ogny> heee
<ogny> .c
<ogny> herkese benden bi gunaydin
<Kartagis> sadece bi tane mi?
<Kartagis> ayip valla
<ogny> haha
<ogny> ilk gunaydinlar benden
<ogny> sonrakilere karismiyom
<ogny> butce meselesi
<ogny> chavez oldu yasasin chavez
<Kartagis> radyo yayini yapiyorum, dinlemek ister misin?
<ogny> canli mi
<Kartagis> evet
<ogny> dinliyim abi
<Kartagis> su anda caliyorum
<ogny> streaming
<ogny> nerden alicaz
<Kartagis> http://radyo.ozses.net:8000/stream
<ogny> ne calion su an
<Kartagis> amy macdonald
<ogny> amma gurultulu muzik ya
<ogny> :D
<ogny> bibucuk saattir calion mu
<Kartagis> evet
<Kartagis> istersen limp bizkit calayim
<ogny> abi
<ogny> mozart felan
<Kartagis> gercekten gurultulu mu dalga mi geciyorsun?
<ogny> calsan iyi olurdu be
<ogny> yok kafam kaldirmiyor
<ogny> yeni parca da
<ogny> ayni kadin di mi
<ogny> amy mcdonald
<ogny> sayende adini ogrenmis olduk
<Kartagis> evet
<Kartagis> iskocyali
<Kartagis> 26 yasinda olmasi lazim
<Kartagis> lan bir an supheye dustum acaba bilmedigim bir sey mi caliyorum diye
<ogny> D:
<ogny> gurultulu baya
<ogny> bana yetti bu kadar sagol
<Kartagis> yuh, buna gurultulu diyorsan
<ogny> :D
<ugur> sa
<ugur> sa
<ugur> selam
<akar1m> a.s
<ugur> akarım
<ugur> compiz add on ayarını nasıl yaparız ne indirmem gerekiyor
<akar1m> valla hiç yapmadığım için bilmiyorum
<akar1m> ama burda var
<akar1m> www.forum.ubuntu-tr.net
<akar1m> :D
<akar1m> ben burayı kullanıyom genelde
<ugur> bende bunu buldum sadece amacım dogru yöledndirme olasından yana
<ugur> http://forum.compiz.org/viewtopic.php?f=114&t=12012&start=0#p76673
<ugur> birşey daha sorucam
<ugur> tam degil ama küp cecirme ayarını  compiz --replace bu işlemi yaptıktan sonra işleve geciyor ama mesela masa ustündeki firifoxsun ne büyültme sayfası nede carpı işaretini görebiliyorum
<ugur> uygulamam gerekken kodları bilsem  sorun kalmıcak  sanırım yanlış kodlarla işlem yapıyorum
<ugur> akarlım sende küp uygulamasını calıştırıyormusun
<akar1m> yok ben kde kullanıyom artık
<akar1m> gnome dan soğudum:D
<akar1m> küp müp te bilmem :D
<akar1m> compiz diye bişi vardı bi kaç sene önce uğraştıydım da
<akar1m> gereksiz gibi bence
<ugur> göresel efektler ilgini cekmiyorsanırım
<ugur> betik gnomede nerde
<akar1m> mutlaka okumanızı tavsiye ederim
<akar1m> http://proleter.net/ubuntuda-casus-yazilim-linuxta-soru-isareti/
<akar1m> bende bugün okudum
<ozcanesen> akar1m, çarpıtılmış bir haber öyle bir durum değil
<ozcanesen> ayrıca bu olay tartışalı oldukça zaman geçti
<ozcanesen> gündemi böyle sitelerden takip etmek mantıklı değil
<akar1m> valla eskide olsa
<akar1m> bi güvenlik sorunu var bence ortada
<akar1m> ugur:  bu konuyu sen mi açtın
<akar1m> http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=38297.0;topicseen
<akar1m> eğer sen açmadıysan dünkü sorununa burdan cevap alabilirsin
<ozcanesen> güvenlik sorunu mu? nasıl yani
<ozcanesen> hadi gizlilik ihlali diyebilirsin de güvenlik ile hiç alakası yok
<akar1m> gizlilik ihlali diyelim evet daha doğru
<akar1m> kullanıcı haklarına saygısızlık gibi bişi
<akar1m> 12.04 de kalaydım keşke 12.10 çok uğraştırdı beni
<ozcanesen> bunu ilk richard stallman attı ortaya bu konularda hassas kendisi google facebook dahil hiçbir ağı kullanmıyor
<ozcanesen> onun bu yüzden söylemeye hakkı var
<ozcanesen> ama biz bütün gün facebookda gezip o bilmediğimiz
<ozcanesen> sözleşmeleri kabul etmiş sayıldıktan sonra
<ozcanesen> gelip ubuntuya laf edemeyiz bence
<ozcanesen> üstelik bu özelliği kapatma seçeneği de sunulmuşken
<ozcanesen> ama ubuntu da kabul etti bu özelliği varsayılan olarak kapalı sunmalıydık isteyen açmalıydı dedi
<turgay> akar1m:  birkaç gün içinde gelecek sürümlerde sabitleme işlemi gerçekeleşecek sanırım
<turgay> kubuntu sabitleme işlemi perşembe günü olacak gibi
<akar1m> bana kde denemem için kubuntu önermiştiniz
<akar1m> ama ubuntu + kde = kubuntu kullnarak kde kullanmanın ölçüsü olmasın diye bi öneride bulundular
<turgay> ubuntu türevi evet
<akar1m> bakalım test edecem
<akar1m> kde yi beğenmezsem eğer kubuntuya göre karar vermicem yani
<akar1m> farklı kde lerde deneyecem
<akar1m> ki beğendim kdeyi
<turgay> fedora mint sabayon mageia
<turgay> ve pardus :) eski pardus
<turgay> yeni yapılmaya çalışılan anka (henuz karasız bir distro)
<ozcanesen> turgay, hocam bu po dosyalarında sadece Last Translator ismi yer alıyor
<ozcanesen> çevirenler kısmında sadece son düzenlemeyi yapanın ismini gösterebilicem
<ozcanesen> bu haksızlık olmaz mı?
<turgay> ozcanesen:  üst kısmında yapılandırılıyor editörlerde
<ozcanesen> turgay, http://pastie.org/6404150
<ozcanesen> böyle başlıyor mesela
<ozcanesen> ama benden önce zeugma isimli bir arkadaş çevirmişti bir kısmını
<ElixirVitae> Terra ne ya?
<ozcanesen> sonra ben eksikleri tamamladım
<ozcanesen> ElixirVitae, benim terminal
<ElixirVitae> Oh!
<ElixirVitae> Güzel.
<ElixirVitae> Nasıl bi'şey?
<ozcanesen> guake gibi ama yatay dikey bölerek yeni terminaller oluşturabiliyorsun
<turgay> ozcanesen:   üst kısım dolduruluyor aslında
<turgay> http://websvn.kde.org/*checkout*/trunk/l10n-kde4/tr/messages/kde-workspace/kwin.po   bak şimdi buraya hangi yıl kimler çevirmiş bu dosyayı mesela
<ElixirVitae> Hmm.
<ozcanesen> turgay, yorum satırı olarak diyorsun
<ElixirVitae> Ben guake kullanıyorum.
<ozcanesen> işte launchpad onu yapmıyor yapması lazım
<ozcanesen> ElixirVitae, bence bir deneyin, beğenebilirsiniz
<turgay> bir yerlerde gördüm sanki ama aramak lazım
<ElixirVitae> PPA da mı?
<turgay> ElixirVitae:  incele eksiklerini söyle
<turgay> geliştirmek için çıkmış yola :D
<ozcanesen> ElixirVitae, http://www.webupd8.org/2013/03/terra-terminal-update-brings-improved.html
<ozcanesen> şunun altında ppa aur falan gerekli linkler var
<ElixirVitae> Ona bakıyordum şimdi.
<ElixirVitae> Terraterminal sitesinin sertifika sorunu var ozcanesen.
<ozcanesen> evet maalesef hakkında kısmında https olarak yazmışım adresi
<ozcanesen> şimdi düzelttim bir sonraki sürümle beraber düzelecek
<ElixirVitae> İndirdim bakalım, denerim biraz.
<ElixirVitae> Guake i seviyorum, sürekli açık duruyor, çağırıyorum geliyor, gönderiyorum gidiyor.
<ElixirVitae> Temiz çalışıyor.
<ElixirVitae> Bölmek iyi olmuş, yakuake de bölüyor mu ekranı?
<ozcanesen> evet aslında ben de bir guake kullanıcısıydım severek kullanıyordum ama çift monitörle pek kullanışlı olmuyor
<ozcanesen> yakuake ve terminator bölüyor evet
<ozcanesen> guake üzerinde de tmux ile bölünebiliyor
<akar1m> ugur:
<akar1m> okumanı tavsiye ederim
<akar1m> http://yazlimciyim.blogspot.com/2012/12/masaustu-ortamlar-yeniden.html
<ugur> süper tuşu hangisi oluyo arkadaslar
<akar1m> o ne ya
<akar1m> ilk defa duyuyom ugur
<akar1m> :D
<akar1m> ben şu anda mint 14 kde kuruyom
<ugur> shift>super>buton
<Kartagis> windows tuşu
<ugur> bi simge cıktı ama ateş cıkmadı S:
<ugur> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTPvc3FVV9U
<akar1m> http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=38325.0;topicseen
<akar1m> ugur:
<akar1m> linux mint 14 kde denesene sanal makinanda
<turgay> fedora
<akar1m> aranızda macbook pro falan kullanan var mı  ?
<ugur> paint fire on the screen ayarınımı yanlış yapıyorum acaba
<ugur> uçbirim demi diyim
<ugur> kurulu degil dio  akarım
<ugur> akalım
<ugur> akarlım
<ugur> muonda team gibi bi program varmı arkadas bakacak ayarlara
<turgay> ugur:  kanalda sormak yerine baksan nasıl olur
<ugur> yazdımda cıkmadı yazılışı farklıdır die sormuştum
<turgay> http://www.teamviewer.com/tr/download/dyngate.aspx
<ugur> bu amorkta türkçe müzik yokmu
<turgay> vardır aramak lazım
<turgay> clementine   programıda iydir
<ugur> turgay
<ugur> team ı uçbirimdemi kurucam
<ugur> indirdim
<turgay> ugur:   http://www.teamviewer.com/tr/download/linux.aspx   burda yazar
<turgay> bu verdiğim son bağlantı en son sürüm imiş
<ozhanozen> merhaba
<ozhanozen> ufak bir yardıma ihtiyacım var
<ozhanozen> tar.gz uzantılı program formatını ubuntu 12.10 a nasıl kurarum
<ozhanozen> dosyayı desktop a extract ettim
<ozcanesen> ozhanozen, klasörün içinde muhtemelen bir INSTALL dosyası vardır
<ozhanozen> o yok işte
<ozcanesen> o yok ise eğer
<ozhanozen> kompozer yükleyeceğim
<ozcanesen> standart kurulum adımlarını deneyebilirsin
<ozcanesen> ./configure
<ozcanesen> make
<ozcanesen> sudo make install
<ozcanesen> şeklinde
<ozhanozen> ./configure deyince bash: ./configure: No file or such directory diye hata veriyor
<ozcanesen> autogen.sh diye bir dosya var mı peki?
<ozcanesen> ya da en başa dönersek
<ozcanesen> kaynak kodundan derleyip kurmak yerine hazır derlenmiş paketten kursan olmaz mı?
<ozhanozen> deb i diyorsan yok
<ozhanozen> kaldırışlar
<ozhanozen> kaldırmışlar
<ozhanozen> mecbur bunu öğrencem artık
<ozcanesen> http://www.kompozer.net/download-07.php
<ozcanesen> şurada deb paketleri mevcut
<ozcanesen> ama oldukça eski sanırım
<ozhanozen> evet
<ozcanesen> yeni sürümü nereden indirdin peki
<ozhanozen> bana 0.8 lazım onunda deb i yok
<ozhanozen> aynı siteden
<ozhanozen> ana sayfada linki var
<ozcanesen> evet şimdi buldum pardon
<ozcanesen> şanslısın
<ozcanesen> ppa mevcutmuş
<ozcanesen> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:giuseppe-iuculano/ppa
<ozcanesen> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kompozer
<ozcanesen> ama bu da eskiymiş
<ozhanozen> evet zaten çalışmıyor
<ozhanozen> install deyince
<ozhanozen> ppa da ekli ama içi boş mu ne anlamadım
<ozhanozen> eskisini bile yüklemiyor
<ozcanesen> yok içinde kompozer var ama ubuntu 08 için
<ozhanozen> ama error verdi bende sourcelar ekli olmasına rağmen
<ozhanozen> tar.gz den nasıl yüklicem ben bunu
<ozhanozen> daha bir kaç program da var o yüzden öğrenmem lazım nasıl yüklenildiğini bunların
<ozcanesen> normalde kaynak paketlerinin çoğunu yukarda belirttiğin şekilde kurabilirsin
<ozcanesen> ama istisnalar ya da ek adımlar girebiliyor araya
<ozcanesen> şuanda indiriyorum kaynak kodlarını
<ozcanesen> deneyip haber vericem
<ozhanozen> ok
<ozhanozen> bu arada aynı şey mi bilmiyorum ama sitenin downloads kısmında source kode diye ayrı bir dosya daha vermiş
<akar1m> asdasd
<akar1m> beyler
<akar1m> yazdıklarımı göreibliyo nuz mu
<akar1m> test deneme
<akar1m> ozhanozen:
<akar1m> ozcanesen:
<ozcanesen> buradayım akar1m
<akar1m> ok
<akar1m> sağol
<ozhanozen> görebiliyorum
<akar1m> bi ricam olcak
<akar1m> rastgele bişiyler yazar mısınız 1 dk içinde gelicem
<akar1m> bnc yi test ediyom ok
<akar1m> cıktım sımdı
<akar1m> siz yazın bakalım görebilecem mi
<turgay> akar1m:  gördün mü?
<turgay> :D
<akar1m> turgay:  akar1m gördün mü ?yazmışsın sadece
<akar1m> onun dışında başka ileti göremiyom :D
<ozcanesen> ozhanozen, şu anda kuruyorum sonucu bildiricem
<ozhanozen> tamam bekliyorum
<turgay> akar1m:  başka bir ileti göndermedim
<ozcanesen> maşallahı var ne kompozermış sanki çekirdek derliyoruz hala bitmedi :)
<ozhanozen> :D
<ozhanozen> ben bi dışarı çıkıp gelicem sen kurabilirsen anlatırsın
<ozcanesen> tmmdır anca biter zaten
<ozhanozen> programı resmen kurma diye hazırlamışlar
<ugur> sa
<ugur> http://wiki.compiz.org/  bu sitedeki ingilizceyi nasıl türkceye ceviririz ceviri programı varmıdır firifox  otomatik olarak
<ozcanesen> ugur google translate kullanabilirsin
<ozcanesen> ozhanozen, 10 dakikalık mozilla ve kompozer buildinden sonra hata verdi ya ona yanarım
<ozhanozen> ozcanesen
<ozhanozen> geldim ben
<ozhanozen> ama kuramadın galiba?
<ozhanozen> selam
<ozhanozen> tar.gz uzantılı dosya nasıl kurulur anlatabilecek biri var mı?
<Blaguvest> ozcanesen,  tar xvf dosyaismi.tar.gz
<Blaguvest> sonra cd  komutu ile acilan dizine gir
<Blaguvest> degerlenmesi gerekiyorsa degerle
<Blaguvest> google den daha detayli bilgi bulabilirsin
<ozcanesen> ozhanozen, bence basit uygulamaları indirip derlemeyi dene
<ozcanesen> kompozer içerisinde mozilla firefox kodu da barındırıyor
<ozcanesen> derlemesi 15 dakika falan sürdü yani
<ozcanesen> başlangıç için iyi bir örnek değil o
<Blaguvest> :)
<Blaguvest> sorry
<ozcanesen> Blaguvest, np aslında dürttüğün iyi oldu az önce konuşuyorduk arkadaşla
<ozcanesen> çıkmıştı sonra
<ozhanozen> ya aslında içinde mozilla olmayan sürümü de var onun
<ozhanozen> program gerekiyo özellikle
<Blaguvest> man dosyasinada bakabilirsin
<ozhanozen> cd komutu ile dizine giriyorum
<ozhanozen> değerlenme işlemi nasıl olacak?
<ozcanesen> evet sonra dediğim gibi ./configure
<ozcanesen> make
<ozcanesen> sudo make install
<ozcanesen> configure sırasında sistemindeki bileşenleri kontrol edecek
<ozhanozen> ./configure de hata veriyor işte
<ozcanesen> muhtemelen birkaç kez durup şu kütüphane yok bu kütüphane yok diyecek
<ozcanesen> sudo apt-get install ile o kütüphaneleri kuracaksın
<ozcanesen> verdiği hata mesajlarını pastie.org gibi sitelerden birine yapıştır
<ozcanesen> hangi paket eksik bulalım
<ozhanozen> yok direk bash: ./configure: No such file or directory diyor
<ozcanesen> o zaman
<ozcanesen> source paketi değil o
<ozcanesen> 39 mb civarıydı
<ozcanesen> source olan
<Blaguvest> http://paste.ubuntu.com/  deneyebilirsin
<ozcanesen> bi tane de i386 için derlenmiş paketi vardı muhtemelen sen derlenmişi indirdin
<ozhanozen> evet ne fark ediyor
<Blaguvest> :)
<ozhanozen> bunu bişekilde yükleyebilmem lazım değil mi
<ozcanesen> ozcanesen, evet ama kütüphaneler uyumsuz olabilir
<ozcanesen> kendime yazmasam iyiydi
<ozhanozen> o zaman nasıl yüklemem lazım sonuç olarak
<ozcanesen> kompozer 1:0.8~b3.dfsg.1-0.1ubuntu2
<ozcanesen> bu sürümü işini görüyor mu
<ozcanesen> 12.04 depolarında va
<ozhanozen> olur nasıl yükleyeceğim ama?
<ozhanozen> depolardan kaldırmışlar sanırım
<ozcanesen> ilginç
<ozcanesen> ben depodan kurdum şuan
<ozcanesen> http://screencloud.net/v/1IG2
<ozhanozen> nasıl kurdun peki
<ozcanesen> yazılım merkezini açıp kompozer dedim geldi
<ozcanesen> çok ilginç
<Blaguvest> :)
<ozhanozen> orda ben tıklayınca bulunamadı yok diyor
<ozcanesen> bir ppa eklemiştim bununla ilgili
<ozcanesen> sana da atmıştım hatta
<ozcanesen> hata vermişti
<ozcanesen> ubuntu 12.04 üzerindeyim şuanda
<Blaguvest> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kompozer
<Blaguvest> deb olarak indirip dene
<ozhanozen> There isn’t a software package called “kompozer” in your current software sources.
<ozhanozen> .deb yok açılmıyor
<ozhanozen> bu hatayı veriyor dah doğrusu
<Blaguvest>  çok ilginç
<Blaguvest> makine i386
<Blaguvest> ?
<Blaguvest> amd64
<Blaguvest> i386 ya direk linki indir
<Blaguvest> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kompozer/1:0.8~b3.dfsg.1-0.1ubuntu2/+build/3428330/+files/kompozer_0.8~b3.dfsg.1-0.1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<ozhanozen> 64 bit
<ozhanozen> bilgisayar
<Blaguvest> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kompozer/1:0.8~b3.dfsg.1-0.1ubuntu2/+build/3428327/+files/kompozer_0.8~b3.dfsg.1-0.1ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<Blaguvest> 64
<Blaguvest> source  deki bolumden download yapma
<Blaguvest> alt kisimda deb uzantilari var onlari yukle
<Blaguvest> yukledinmi?
<ozhanozen> dependency is not satisfyable diyor şimdi de
<Blaguvest> terminalde
<Blaguvest> uname -a
<Blaguvest> ciktisi versene
<ozhanozen> Linux ozhanozen-UX31A 3.5.0-25-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Mon Feb 25 18:26:58 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Blaguvest> lsb_release -a
<Blaguvest> bunuda paylas
<ozhanozen> No LSB modules are available.
<ozhanozen> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<ozhanozen> Description:	Ubuntu 12.10
<ozhanozen> Release:	12.10
<ozhanozen> Codename:	quantal
<Blaguvest> 12.10 depolarinda yok
<ozhanozen> evet yok
<Blaguvest> 12.04 durdurulmus
<ozhanozen> ya ewt
<ozhanozen> bişey sorcam
<ozhanozen> bu tar.gz dosyalarını sisteme kurmak için belli bir adım yok mu
<ozhanozen> bu şekilde kuramaz mıyım
<Blaguvest> uzun zamandir gelistiriciler gunceleme yapmiyormus sanirim program ile
<ozhanozen> var işte source code da var anasayfadan indirdiğim küçük mb lı doosyası da var
<ozcanesen> kaynak dosyası 39 mb
<ozcanesen> ve içinde configure var
<ozcanesen> kurabilirsin onu
<ozcanesen> ama bağımlılık hataları verecektir
<ozcanesen> bağımlılıklar sağlanıyor olsa zaten 12.10 üzerinde de paketlerlerdi
<ozhanozen> diğer dosya ne işe yarıyo peki
<ozcanesen> o derlenmiş hali
<ozcanesen> 32 bit için
<ozhanozen> hadi ya
<ozhanozen> ben bunu source code dan compile etsem peki tam performans alamaz mıyım
<ozhanozen> sonuçta 64 bit kllanıyorum
<ozcanesen> amaç kompozer'ın o versiyonunu kullanmaksa
<ozcanesen> büyük ihtimalle 12.10 üzerinde kullanamaycaksın
<ozcanesen> ama bir şeyler derlemek istiyorum dersen
<ozcanesen> başka programları deneyebilirsin
<ozhanozen> başka vesiyonu da yok sanırım 12.10 için
<ozhanozen> ewt sanırım
<ozhanozen> işin kötüsü alternatifleri quanta plus ve open bexi de böyle kuruluyor sanırım
<ozhanozen> onlarda aynen tar.bz veya tar.gz dosyalarıyla iniyor sitelerinden
<ozhanozen> .dep yok
<ozhanozen> .deb
<ozcanesen> en basitini söyleyeyim
<Blaguvest> buldum saniri
<ozcanesen> depodaki bir paketi kaynağından kurmak çok daha basit
<Blaguvest> birde bunu dene
<ozcanesen> ama quanta ya bakalım
<Blaguvest> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/102976096/kompozer_0.8~b3.dfsg.1-0.1ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<Blaguvest> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/amd64/kompozer
<ozcanesen> quanta adım bir sorun bir
<ozcanesen> kde uygulaması ve derlemek için kde istiyor
<ozhanozen> kubuntu mu olması lazım onun için
<ozhanozen> kompozer olmuyor bu arada
<ozhanozen> vaz geçtim
<ozcanesen> ya bence
<ozcanesen> web tasarım içi
<ozcanesen> n
<ozcanesen> böyle bir editöre ihtiyaç duymamalısın
<ozcanesen> sorun burada bu değil farkındayım ama
<ozcanesen> belirteyim dedim :D
<ozhanozen> neyle yapıcam tasarım için
<ozhanozen> web sitesi tasarımını
<ozcanesen> tasarımı photoshop gimp gibi bir uygulama ile yaparsın
<ozcanesen> sonra ondaki görselleri kesersin
<ozcanesen> html css iskeletini yazarsın
<ozhanozen> ben daha yeni başladım dersini alıyorum
<ozhanozen> öyle hemen dökemiyorum html e
<ozhanozen> bu programın bana yardımı şöyle oluyor
<ozhanozen> mesela yazdım diyelim
<ozhanozen> hemen aktif olarak yazdığımız sonucunu görebiliyorum
<ozhanozen> ona göre düzeltiyorum
<ozhanozen> çünkü sürekli hata çıkıyor ve ben hata çıktığında o hatayı nasıl düzeltebileceğimi tam analiz edemiyorum
<ozhanozen> sürekli deneyerek görmem gerekiyor
<ozcanesen> deneyerek görmen için de
<ozcanesen> firefox üzerinde firebug eklentisi
<ozcanesen> aynı şekilde chrome üzerinde inspector var
<ozcanesen> tam manasıyla değişikliği görmüş oluyorsun
<ozhanozen> bir bakıyım o zaman
<ozhanozen> çok teşekkür ederikm
<ozhanozen> bu arada firefox u mu chrome u mu tavsiye edersin genel olarak
<ozcanesen> chrome kullanıyorum ama firefox'un da bir kusuru yok yani
<ozcanesen> tercih meselesi tamamen
<Blaguvest> dreamweaver 8 kurabilirsin  wine ile sorunsuz calisiyor
<Blaguvest> tasarim ile ilgileniceksen
<Blaguvest> bluegriffon denedinmi?
<Blaguvest> bluefish te var
<ozhanozen> bluefish iyi ama kendi preview özelliği yok
<ozhanozen> zaman kaybettiriyor benim için şuan
<ozhanozen> bana kullanımı kolay birşey lazım
<ozhanozen> ben de chrome kullanıyorum ama firefox daha open source a uygun geldiği için sordum acaba daha mı iyi diye
<ozhanozen> bin türlü eklentisi var daha customizable
<ozcanesen> chromium tercih edebilirsin eğer özgür olsun istiyorsan
<ozcanesen> bildiğim kadarıyla firefox da yeterince özgür değil
<ozcanesen> logosu falan lisanslı bu yüzden debian depolarına alınmamıştı sanırım
<ozhanozen> onun da kendi page viewer larının olmaması kötü
<ozcanesen> o meseleleri çok takma yani
<ozhanozen> aylardır onu kullanıyodum aslında ama
<ozcanesen> en başta
<ozhanozen> ewt
<ozhanozen> ama firefox un çok işe yarayan eklentisi var zaman geçtikçe işim düşüyor onlara
<ozcanesen> ubuntu kanalında özgür olup olmamasını takma dedim taş yağacak kafama yemin ediyorum
<ozhanozen> :D
<ozhanozen> aslında ben win ile dual boot yapıyorum
<ozhanozen> dreamweaver ın son sürümü var orda
<ozhanozen> program iyi aslında ama çok abartılı
<ozhanozen> gereksiz benim için
<ozcanesen> ozhanozen, öyle de kullanabilirsin Blaguvest'in dediği gibi playonlinux wine gibi bir programla ubuntu üzerine de kurabilirsin
<ozcanesen> win'e geçmek istemiyorsan sürekli
<ozhanozen> wine i nasıl kurarım peki windowsdak iprogramları açmak için
<ozhanozen> tam olarak hangi paketleri kurmam lazım
<ozcanesen> işte
<ozcanesen> onunla uğraşmamak için
<ozcanesen> playonlinux var
<ozcanesen> normalde wine üzerinden ayar yapman gerekiyor
<ozcanesen> playonlinux gerekli wine sürümünü kurup ayarlıyor o uygulama için
<ozcanesen> yazılım merkezinden playonlinux diye ararsan çıkar zaten
<nick|here> ozcanesen, kiminle konusuyorsun?
<ozcanesen> ozhanozen ile
<nick|here> asadfasdf
<nick|here> kk
<ozhanozen> ewt çıktı bakıyorum sağol
<Blaguvest> dreamweaver ın son sürümü var orda
<Blaguvest> <ozhanozen> program iyi aslında ama çok abartılı
<Blaguvest> <ozhanozen> gereksiz benim için
<Blaguvest> cok ilginc
<Blaguvest> web tasarimlami urasiyorsun?
<ozhanozen> Blaguvest
<Blaguvest> ozhanozen,
<ozhanozen> aslında çok uğraştığım söylenemez
<ozhanozen> ama dersini alıyorum
<ozhanozen> öğrenmek de istiyorum
<Blaguvest> elinde namlusu hedefi yanlis gosteren silah varsa hedefi vurman cok zor
<Blaguvest> yanlis bilmiyorsam en iyi profosyonel web tasarim araci dreamweaver dir
<Blaguvest> keske linux icinde yapimisi olasa aynidindan diyorum bazen kendi kendime :)
<ozhanozen> öyle denebilir aslında ama işte senin seviyene göre değişiyor biraz iş
<ozhanozen> mesela bluefish kompozerdan falan daha profesyonel
<ozhanozen> ama onu kllunan adam bir yerde haat olduğunda çat diye koddan bulup düzeltebilen adam
<ozhanozen> ben ise deneye deneye buluyorum
<Blaguvest> :)
<ozhanozen> dolayısıyla bana göse lbişey lazım
<ozhanozen> dreamweaver kısmen iyi ama çok özellikli bir program
<Blaguvest> notepad kullan o zaman
<ozhanozen> linux te olamamsı ve open source olamamsı kötü
<Blaguvest> anliyamadim
<ozhanozen> notepad de aynı şekil de
<Blaguvest> seni daha kolaylastiricak daha yaraticili birseyler yapabilmek varken
<ozhanozen> notepad e yaptığın değişikliği görebilmek için dosyayı save deip sonra browser a geçip orda resresh etmen lazım
<ozhanozen> hem sytax hatalarını bulamıyor
<Blaguvest> dreamweaverde zorlandin kisim nedir merak etim/?
<ozhanozen> dreamwave iyi aslında ama aktif olarak izlediğin pencereyle ilgili birkaç ayarlayamadığım şeyler oldu
<ozhanozen> yani o şekilde de idare eder ama open source bulayım diye bir gaza geldim
<Blaguvest> open source ...
<nick|here> dreamweaver en iyisi degil, en kolayi
<akar1m> selamlar
<ozhanozen> yani aslında website designla ilgili kullanıcak en basit şeyleri kullanıyorm ben, ama bu basit şeyleri de benim için en kolay kullanabildiğim programı istiyorum
<Blaguvest> nick|here,  benim bildigim bekli baska programlar olabilir
<Blaguvest> akar1m, slm
<akar1m> nasılsınız beyler
<ozhanozen> dreamwave çok özellikli bir program ama live preview ini çok sevmedim sanırım
<akar1m> elimde bi disk var 250 GB lık disk
<Blaguvest> akar1m,  eyvallah webtasarim sohbeti
<nick|here> Blaguvest, yukarida en iyi profesyonel tasarim aracidir demissin de o yuzden dedim
<Blaguvest> benim bildigim
<Blaguvest> basit ve profosyonel  geliyor bana
<akar1m> unallocated olarak gözüküyor. İçindeki verileri kurtarmam gerekli. Daha öncede aynı olay başıma geldi. Ubuntu 10.04 kullanırken test disk diye bi yazılım indirdim terminalden çalıştırıp verileri kurtarmıştım ama tam olarak nası yaptığımı hatırlamıyorum.
<akar1m> disk unity ile baktım disk gözüküyor.
<nick|here> akar1m, ne vardi diskte?
<akar1m> var mıdır yardımcı olabilecek ?
<akar1m> ya resimler falan, kurtarmam gereken dosyalar var
<Blaguvest> unity ile baktinda disk gozukuyor?
<akar1m> Blaguvest:  evet
<akar1m> disk gözüküyor
<akar1m> screenshot aldım
<akar1m> atarımm birazdan
<akar1m> diski bilgisayar kısmında görüyorum 5-10 dk duruyo sonra kayboluyo. disk kaybolmadan önce içine girmeye çalışıyom aygıt şu anda meşgul gibisinden bi uyarı veriyo
<akar1m> ama sonra disk unity den bakınca 250GB lık diski gene orda görebiliyom sadece computer ın ordan baktığımda göremiyom :)
<Blaguvest> live cd ile acip verileri kurtarmayi denedinmi/?
<akar1m> live cd ile açtım, dediğim gibi disk gözüktü, 5-10 dk sonra kayboldu ama disk unity ile baktığımda gene ordaydı ve unallocated olarak gözüküyordu
<akar1m> disk içine girmeye çalıştım yukarıda yazdığım gibi disk şu anda işlem yapıyo meşgul gibisinden bi hata verdi.
<Blaguvest> tekrar mount etmeyi dene
<akar1m> sanırım diskin table system falan bozuldu.
<akar1m> sağ tıklayıp mount diyerek mi ?
<Blaguvest> terminalden
<akar1m> onu denedim olmadı eğer öyle mount ediliyorsa.
<akar1m> tam olarak hangi komutla etmem gerek yazabilir misin acep
<ozhanozen> Blaguvest, şöyle düşünebilirsin. Photoshop paintten çok daha üstün bir program. Ama benim işim sadece resmin ortasına siyah renk bir kare yerleştirmekse paint çok daha kullanışlı gelebilir. Ben de bu yüzden bir arayışa girmiştim ama hepsi tar.gz de patladı gibi. Dreamweaver a alışsam iyi oalcak
<akar1m> ben acemiyim ya =)
<akar1m> dreamweaver candır :)
<ozhanozen> Yine de teşekkürler uğraştınız bayağı yardımcı oldunuz
<ozcanesen> ya dreamweaver mı kaldı arkadşalar yapmayın gözünüzü seveyim
<ozcanesen> şuan internette herhangi bir sayfayı kaydedip
<ozcanesen> dw ile açmayı dener misiniz bir
<Blaguvest> ozcanesen, tavsiyem tasarimla urasmayi dusunuyorsan dreamweaver olur benim dusuncem
<ozcanesen> karşınıza nasıl bir manzara çıkacak görün yani
<akar1m> ozcanesen:  neden ne oluyo ki dv ile açınca ?
<ozcanesen> çünkü dw içinde html render eden motorun bir webkit ile kapışması mümkün değil
<ozcanesen> ayrıca javascript gibi faktörler var
<ozcanesen> html5 ile çok daha yeni faktörler var js bebek kalıyor yani
<ozcanesen> canvasından tut bilmemnesine
<ozcanesen> dw de gördüğün sadece
<ozcanesen> kalın italik yazı varsa o bi de tablolar falan
<ozhanozen> peki böyle bir iş için ne kullanma mı tavsiye edersin?
<ozcanesen> herhangi kullanışlı bir metin editörü
<ozcanesen> notepad++ olur
<ozcanesen> sublime olur
<ozcanesen> herşey olur
<Blaguvest> akar1m, live cd ile baslat fdisk -l cek bak hangi diskler ne durumda mount etmediyse terminalden yine (mount /dev/sda /mnt ornek) gibi dene
<ozcanesen> zaten vaktinin çoğunu tarayıcı üzerinde geçireceksin
<akar1m> tmm Blaguvest birazdan deneyeceğim sana yazarım sonucu. aşama aşama gidersek sevinirim çnkü yanlış bişi yapmaktan korkuyom
<Blaguvest> akar1m,  mount la bilgin yoksa biraz bilgi edin
<akar1m> ok
<ozhanozen> ama dediğim gibi orda yaptığım bir değişikli hemen göremiyorum
<ozhanozen> save deip diğer bir browser a geçip ordan açmam gerekiyor
<ozhanozen> mesela resimi pikselle kordinatları verip yerleştirmek istiyosam sürekli farklı değerler verip geldiği yere bakmam gerekiyor
<ozhanozen> uzun sürüyor böylece
<ozhanozen> ewt
<ozhanozen> denemek lazım
<ozhanozen> tasarımcı olmayacağım aslında
<ozcanesen> öyle değil işte ozhanozen
<ozcanesen> önce bir kordinat verip
<ozcanesen> tarayıcıyı açıyorsun
<ozcanesen> tarayıcı üzerinde firebug ile kordinatı değiştiriyorsun
<ozcanesen> değişikliği görüyorsun
<ozcanesen> ona göre dosyaya dönüp doğrusunu yazıyorsun
<ozhanozen> hmm
<ozhanozen> mantılı evet
<ozhanozen> mantıklı
<ozhanozen> biraz öyle kullanmak lazım sanırsam
<ozcanesen> zaten şimdi en basit bir tag değişiminde görmek istersin
<ozcanesen> zaman kaybettirir ama
<ozcanesen> ilerleyen zamanlarda seyrek geçersin tarayıcıya
<ozhanozen> evet. bir tasarımcıyla konuştum o da kötüledi dreamweaverı zaten
<ozhanozen> adamın işi o biliyodur
<ozhanozen> kendisi mac kullanıyo gerçi onda da va bişeyler
<ozhanozen> chrome için firebug tarzı ne var demiştin?
<ozhanozen> onun gibi kullanışlı
<ozcanesen> chrome'un kendi içinde var
<ozcanesen> sağ tıkla bir nesneye
<ozcanesen> öğeyi denetle de
<ozcanesen> oradan kurcalayarak çözersin zamanla
<ozhanozen> chrome da source code görebiliyorsun aa değiştiremiyorsun galiba beceremedim ben
<ozhanozen> firebug gibi aynı zamanlı onasıl oynayabiliyorsun kodla
<ozcanesen> çift tıkla değiştirmek istediğin şeye
<turgay> nick|here:  gelirmiydin sen buralara
<nick|here> gelmez miydim?
<turgay> bir ara bağlantı koptu gibi
<turgay> nerdesin şuan yurtiçi yurtdışı ?
<ozhanozen> ewt oluyor bişeyler alışmak lazım sanırım
<ozhanozen> dediğin şey çok işime yarıcak ozcanesen
<ozhanozen> çünkü hakkaten pratik
<ozcanesen> farklı eklentiler de var
<ozhanozen> ?
<ozcanesen> eklenti ismi veremem çünkü bilmiyorum :)
<ozcanesen> ama tasarımcı arkadaşlara danışabilirim ne kullanıyorsunuz firebug'a ek olarak diye
<ozhanozen> firebug chrome un kendi edit eklentisine göre dha iyi sanki
<ozcanesen> ozhanozen, şöyle birkaç link toparladım hemen http://pastie.org/6407801
<ozcanesen> bu eklentiler işe yarar gibi
<ozcanesen> ama bir tasarımcıyla bu konuda fikir alışverişi yapsan daha verimli olur
#ubuntu-tr 2013-03-07
<ozhanozen> sağol
<ozhanozen> sana da sorıyım sence firefox mu daha iyi yoksa chrome mu
<ozhanozen> eya chromium
<ozcanesen> bana sordun onu ya
<ozcanesen> chrome kullanıyorum ama firefox'un da bir kusuru yok demiştim
<ozhanozen> ha pardon karıştı iyicene
<ozhanozen> firebug daha bir iyi gibi geldi şimdi bakınca
<ozhanozen> peki sen niye dreamweaver kullanma firebug gibi bir şey kullan onu da notepad++gibi bir programa kopala diyorsun
<ozcanesen> çünkü dreamweaverda live view dediğin olay yanıltıcı
<ozcanesen> evet basit taglar kullanarak yaptığın şeyleri gösterebilir ama
<ozcanesen> bir site onlardan oluşmuyor
<ozcanesen> orada yapıp tarayıcıda açtığında bambaşka bir şey görebilirsin
<ozcanesen> eğer bir not editörü gibi kullanacaksan
<ozcanesen> tabi ki güzel bir editör
<ozcanesen> kodunu tamamlar her şeyi yapar
<ElixirVitae> Firefox \o/
<ozcanesen> ama live view kısmı yalan dolan
<ozhanozen> bana da öyle geldi o yüzden başka program aradım
<ozhanozen> browserdan apayrı şeyler çıkabiliyor
<ozhanozen> direk browser üzerinde oynamak daha iyi
<ozhanozen> teşekkürler ozcanesen yardımcı olduğun için. ben çıkıyorum şimdi
<ozcanesen> ozhanozen, rica ederim
<akar1m> herkese iyi geceler
<Kartagis> hehe yeni bir şey öğrendim
<Kartagis> fareyi mümkün olduğu kadar az kullanmak için
<Kartagis> Super+Enter
<Kartagis> 1
<Kartagis> 1 ana menüyü açıyor. oradan istediğiniz uygulamayı açıyorsunuz
<ugur> sa
<ugur> http://wiki.compiz.org/  bunlarla neler yapıla bilir
<Kartagis> yapılabilir*
<akar1m|off> 4
<Kartagis> ?
<akar1m> herkese selamlar
<akar1m> eski pc de 10.04 LTS vardı upgrade yaptı 12.04 LTS'ye geçirdim de bi komut vardı ubuntu classic no effect olarak açmak için
<akar1m> nasıl yapıyoduk
<nick|here> sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<akar1m> ok sağol nick|here
<akar1m> bi de kde kurmak için sudo apt-get install kde mi diyoduk ?
<akar1m> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<akar1m> mu acpe
<akar1m> sudo apt-get install kde-full
<akar1m> müş
<nick|here> kde gereksiz
<nick|here> gnome da gereksiz de minimal  kurulum ile ugrasmak zor geliyor
<akar1m>  ben seviyom
<akar1m> şmdi bi ekran geldi
<akar1m> default display manager diyor: 3 seçenek var
<akar1m> gdm
<akar1m> kdm
<akar1m> lightdm
<akar1m> şu an kullandığım laptopa kde lightdm yi seçmiştim
<akar1m> kdm yi seçersem nolcak tam olarak
<akar1m> neyse kdm yi seçtim kullanıp görecez arasındaki farkı
<akar1m> :P
<turgay> kde kendi programı
<turgay> kde nin genel tüm prpgramları sağlıyor
<akar1m> ok sağol turgay
<Blaguvest> akar1m, hdd ne yaptin? kurtardinmi
<akar1m> dün uykum geldi
<akar1m> bakamadım ona
<akar1m> bugün bakacam
<akar1m> foruma konu açmayı düşünüyorum
<akar1m> aldığım hataları araştırıcam biraz mount la ilgili bilgi edin demiştin çünkü.
<akar1m> belki benzer sorun yaşanmıştır
<akar1m> bi bakalım.
<ugur> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:freyja-dev/unity-tweak-tool-daily sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool  bunlar ne ile alakalı
<ugur> selam
<akar1m> turgay:  aldığım çıktıları direk kanala yapıştırmamak için ubuntu nun bi sitesi vardı
<akar1m> oraya yapıstırıyodum
<akar1m> neydi orasının tam adresi
<ozcanesen> pastie.org
<ozcanesen> paste.ubuntu.com
<ozcanesen> sudrap.org
<ozcanesen> http://www.sudrap.org/paste/text/
<akar1m> sağol ozcanesen
<ugur> compiz-plugins-extra neden bunu yazılım motorunda bulamıyorum
<ugur> Not software rendered:    no Not blacklisted:          yes GLX fbconfig:             yes GLX texture from pixmap:  yes GL npot or rect textures: yes GL vertex program:        yes GL fragment program:      yes GL vertex buffer object:  yes GL framebuffer object:    yes GL version is 1.4+:       yes  Unity 3D supported:       no
<ugur> bu nedemek arkadaslar
<ugur> bu işletim sistemine agit driversleri kurmam lazım degilmi arkadaslar
<murat> slmlr
<ugur> gene olmadı yaf
<murat> ollmayan ne
<ugur> compiz ayarlarını yapamadım
<ugur> cube cevirmesi alevli kapanan acılın sayfa vs vs
<ugur> compizconfig ten yapılmıyomu o dedigim ayarlar
<murat> bılmem iç oyle ugraşlarım olmadı
<Blaguvest> ugur,  grafik kartin nedir/?
<ugur> ati
<ugur> msi r6790
<ugur> bu grafik kartı ile sorun olurmu
<Blaguvest> ugur,  terminalden fglrxinfo komut ile cikti verebilirmisin/?
<etsw6> Selam
<akar1m> selam
<etsw6> Uefi ozellikli hdd var
<etsw6> Win8 kurulu
<etsw6> Ubuntu kuracagımızda partitionda gormuyor wibdowsu
<etsw6> Kuramiuoruz
<etsw6> Bu sorunlu karsilasan baska biri daha var mi
<akar1m> tam olarak ne yapmak istediğini anlamadım etsw6
<akar1m> live cd ile açıp partitionları silmek işine yaramıyor heralde
<etsw6> Silmek istemioz
<etsw6> Live cd de gparted da goruo
<etsw6> Ama install ekraninda gorrmuyor
<etsw6> Kurylum asamasinda
<ugur> uç irime    bunu giriyorum      compiz-fusion-plugins-extra        <<<  komut bulunamadı dior
<ugur> compiz-fusion-plugins-extra paketi konumlandırılamıyor  bide bunu dedi instal yapmak istedigim de
<akar1m> live cd den çalıştırdığım ubuntu 12.04 LTS'ye test disk kurabilme şansım var mı ?
<Kartagis> cıks
<Kartagis> akar1m: ^
<akar1m> ok
<ugur> arkadaslar bi yardım lütfen
<ugur> benim bunu yapabilmem yılları alır
<etsw6> Uefi mis sorunum
<akar1m> etsw6: valla bilmiyom dostum
<etsw6> Arastırdım cok zormus windows varken linux kurmak
<etsw6> Microsoft resmen önlem almis
<akar1m> mutlaka vardır bi hilesi :P
<akar1m> acaba windows8 den giriş yapıp recovery partition devre dışı ise onu enable yapıp deneme şansın var mı
<etsw6> Bozduk iste windowsu :D
<etsw6> Ama goruo hdd de wini
<akar1m> yani demek istediğim şu; windows8'i açarken bios ekranın önce windows'a ait recovery ekranına ulaşmaya çalış tuş kombinasyonlarıyla eğer ulaşamazsan sistem geri yükleme kısmında ki tick i enable yap bi de öyle dene işlemi
<akar1m> abi live cd gparted ile girip tüm partitionları uçurmana rağmen windowsu nası görür ya
<etsw6> Linux live gparted da wini goruo
<etsw6> Ucuramıom
<etsw6> Wine zarar gelmesin istioz
<akar1m> peki windowsu açabiliyon mu
<akar1m> recovery yap yapabiliyosun en baştan bakak
<akar1m> merak ettim bende şimdi
<etsw6> Win de acılmıo bozduk :D eve gidince anlatayım
<etsw6> Dersteyim suan
<etsw6> Gomulu sistemler
<akar1m> foruma konu açtım yardım edebilir misiniz acep ?
<akar1m> Blaguvest: bugün baya uğraştım dünkü disk sorunuyla ilgili
<akar1m> http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=38348.new#new
<akar1m> mount olayını da denedim dediğin gibi gerekli çıktıları paylaştım.
<akar1m> inanıyorum ve de biliyorum mutlaka bi çözümü var ama sürekli pc kitleniyo ya da bambaşka sorunlar ortaya çıkıyo, gördüğü diski görmemesi gibi :(
<akar1m> çıldıracağımmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<akar1m> =(((
<Blaguvest> akar1m,  mount ederken neden ntfs olarak mount etin
<Blaguvest> icerisinde windowsmu vardi?
<akar1m> içerisinde windows yoktu
<akar1m> tam da hatırlamıyom zaten
<Blaguvest> o zaman ntfs yerine hic birsey yazmadan ne sonuc verdi?
<Blaguvest> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Blaguvest> gibi
<Blaguvest> ok
<akar1m> mount ederken kullandığım komutlar yazıyo başlıkta
<akar1m> hah aynen öyle Blaguvest
<Blaguvest> -t veya --bind
<Blaguvest> denedinmi
<akar1m> yok
<akar1m> zaten şu anda diski live cd harici hiç bi şekilde göremiyorum, ki önceden 3-4 dk olsa da görebiliyordum ubuntu açıldıktan sonra taktığımda
<akar1m> live cd'den test disk çalıştırabilirmişim
<akar1m> denedim ama beceremedim şimdi onu araştırıyom.
<Blaguvest> fdisk -l liste baktim
<Blaguvest> mount -t ntfs-3g -o /dev/sda1 /mnt/ntfs
<Blaguvest> olarak denedinmi?
<akar1m> yok onu denemedim
<akar1m> deneyim mi
<ugur> file:///host/Shaiya-Anatolia/Updater.exe  bunu hangi program ile acarım
<akar1m> şu anda farklı bişi daha deniyodum
<Blaguvest> dosya sistemin HPFS/NTFS
<Blaguvest> ugur,  wine
<akar1m> açtığım konuya bi screenshot ekledim biraz evvel bakabilir misin bi Blaguvest
<akar1m> mount -t ntfs-3g -o ro /dev/sda1 /mnt/ntfs
<akar1m> mu yazacam
<akar1m> yoksa senin dediğini mi
<Blaguvest> mount -t ntfs-3g -o ro /dev/sda1 /mnt/ntfs
<Blaguvest> bunu dene
<Blaguvest> dosya sistemin ntfs
<akar1m> ok
<Blaguvest> mount -t ntfs-3g -o /dev/sda1 /mnt/ntfs
<akar1m> live cd ile açıp deneyecem az sonra
<Blaguvest> ( ro ) yok
<akar1m> ro olmadan ok
<Blaguvest> testdisk dene arti
<akar1m> live cd den nası test diski kullanacam onu araştırıyom
<Blaguvest> akar1m, apt-get install testdisk  yukle
<Blaguvest> sudo testdisk
<akar1m> ilk komutu denedim de ikinciyi denemedim
<akar1m> 1sn
<akar1m> Kartagis:
<akar1m> Blaguvest:
<akar1m> kurmuyo dediğin şekilde testdiski
<akar1m> :(
<Blaguvest> internet baglantisini kontrol etinmi?
<akar1m> Reading package lists...Done Building dpendency tree
<Blaguvest> ve hangi live cd ile calistiriyorsun
<akar1m> reading state information... Done
<akar1m> E: could not find package testdisk
<akar1m> 10.04 LTS live cd si :(
<akar1m> =)
<Blaguvest> akar1m,  live cd calistirinca ssh hesabi ekle istersen birlikte bakalim
<akar1m> valla o dediklerini iyapacak kadar iyi bi linux kullanıcıs değilim :P
<akar1m> 12.10 live cd iindirip flasha atam
<akar1m> makinayı onunla açayım
<Blaguvest> 12.04 yukle
<akar1m> istersen team viewer dan girip bakabilir misin
<akar1m> 12.04 yüklü olarak var ama ordan takınca diski göremiyom =)
<Blaguvest> ok
<akar1m> sadece live cd den görüyom bende anlamadım ya
<Blaguvest> 12.10 da goruyormu?
<akar1m> hiç denemedim
<Blaguvest> hdd dusurmusun/?
<akar1m> evet
<akar1m> düşürdüm ya
<akar1m> =)
<akar1m> ama 1 hafta önce falan
<akar1m> sorun 2gün önce oldu
<akar1m> düşürdükten sonra normal görüodum dosyalarımı fala
<akar1m> n
<akar1m> uff cok yavas indiriyo ya
<Blaguvest> ok bakalim
<akar1m> 445 kbps
<akar1m> torrent falan linki yok mu 12.10 un
<akar1m> bi yerden atsam transmissiona
<Blaguvest> 12.04 kuruluysa yererli
<akar1m> en son verdiğin mount komutuna ilişkin çıktıyı aktarıyorum bi sn
<akar1m> izninle
<akar1m> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5594152
 * C-Darvin selam
<Blaguvest> C-Darvin, slm
<Blaguvest> akar1m,  linux temisin/?
<akar1m> evet,
<Blaguvest> teamwever kurulumu
<akar1m> live cd 10.04 LTS'deyim buna team kuramıyom ben
<akar1m> 12.10'ı indiriyom
<akar1m> 10dk sı kalmış
<akar1m> 5dk
<akar1m> tmm dır Blaguvest indirdim şimdi flasha çekiyom
<akar1m> Blaguvest:
<akar1m> orda mısın
<akar1m> 12.10 live cd ile açtım makineyi
<akar1m> sudo apt-get install testdisk dedim gene kurulmadı
<akar1m> teamviewer kuruyom şimdi Blaguvest
<akar1m> =)
<akar1m> ee kurduğum teamviewer ı bulamıyom
<akar1m> bu ne ya şaka mdırı nedir
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<akar1m> selam ElixirVitae
<ElixirVitae> akar1m, teamviewer i wine üzerinden kuruyorsun
<ElixirVitae> Native değil yani
<akar1m> live cd ye kurabiliyor muyum peki
<akar1m> daha demin teamviewer websiteden indirdim sonra ubuntu software center dan kendi installing diye kurdu
<akar1m> :S
<akar1m> hay allahım ya :(
<ElixirVitae> Yaz terminale teamviewer
<akar1m> oo harikasın :D
<ElixirVitae> :3
<akar1m> acıldı su anda onumde duruyo
<akar1m> http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=38348.new#new
<akar1m> ElixirVitae:  bi gözatabilir misin acep
<ElixirVitae> Bi' sn.
<akar1m> ok
<ElixirVitae> >IRC kanalındaki arkadaşlarında çok fazla yardımı dokunuyor sağolsunlar.
<ElixirVitae> lol
<akar1m> :P
<akar1m> öyle tabi
<akar1m> siz olmasanız yapamam ya
<ElixirVitae> akar1m, ben olsam bir de HBCD ile denerdim.
<ElixirVitae> Ayrıca GPartedı da kurabilirsin.
<ElixirVitae> Aslında bir flash disk oluştur windows üzerinde yumi ile.
<ElixirVitae> İçine de RIP, GParted ve HBCD at.
<ElixirVitae> Hatta istersen bir de Ubuntu ekle.
<ElixirVitae> Sorunun ne olduğuna dair bir fikrim yok açıkçası.
<akar1m> ElixirVitae: hbcd ne oluyor
<akar1m> Gparted kurulu
<ElixirVitae> Hiren's Boot CD
<akar1m> haaaaaaaaaaa
<akar1m> o da var sanırsam elimde ya da yoksa yenisini çekiyim flash diske iyi hatırlattın onda da epey tool vardır
<hanzala> hbcd ne acaba
<akar1m> hirens boot :D
<ElixirVitae> GParted da Live CD olarak: http://gparted.org/livecd.php
<akar1m> sağol ElixirVitae
<akar1m> gparted su an ubuntu da var
<ElixirVitae> Şununiçin dedim
<akar1m> yalnız su anda live cd üzerindeki görünümü no effect olarak değiştirebilir miym ?
<akar1m> logout falan dayok :S
<ElixirVitae> Eğer ubuntu kullanmaya kalkıyorsa >sdb is busy
<ElixirVitae> gibi
<akar1m> hmm annadım.
<ElixirVitae> Belki GParted Live CD de başına gelmez
<ElixirVitae> Tabii teori bu
<akar1m> tmm deneyelim bakalım
<akar1m> kullanmıyosa direk diski açarsın diyon ha
<ElixirVitae> Ayrıca RIP linux var
<akar1m> olabilir
<ElixirVitae> >Recovery is Possible
<akar1m> rip linux nedir onu ilk defa senden duydum
<ElixirVitae> İsmi ile güven vermiyor mu?
<ElixirVitae> （　≖‿≖）
<akar1m> o da flash diskten live cd olarak calısır mı
<ElixirVitae> Evet.
<akar1m> ismi ile evet güven veriyor haklısın
<akar1m> peki gprted live cd de aynı sekılde usb ye kurabilir miyim ?
<ElixirVitae> Evet.
<ElixirVitae> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<ElixirVitae> ^ şunu kullan
<ElixirVitae> Linux üzerinde fransızca muadili vardı
<akar1m> multiboot tools şeysi ha
<ElixirVitae> Ama bu daha kolay
<akar1m> bu önerdiğin tool ile 3 ünü tek flasha mı yapacam şimdi?
<ElixirVitae> Evet, kolaylık olur
<akar1m> hmm
<akar1m> ok
<ElixirVitae> Hatta içine başka sürümler de at
<akar1m> kolay mı peki kullanması
<ElixirVitae> Anahtarlık yap.
<akar1m> becerebilir miyim :P
<akar1m> ahahaha =)
<akar1m> iyi fikir
<ElixirVitae> GParted Debian Live, becerirsin.
<ElixirVitae> RIP zor biraz.
<ElixirVitae> HBCD en kolayı.
<akar1m> ben flash diski takip team açsam el atabilir misin ?
<akar1m> müsaitsen
<ElixirVitae> Ha bir de Darik's Boot 'n Nuke var.
<hanzala> cıkmak için appget get beklenıyor ne demek
<ElixirVitae> Appget in kapanması bekleniyor demek.
<ElixirVitae> ya da her ne işlem yapıyorsa sonlandırılması bekleniyor demek
<akar1m> ElixirVitae:  HBCD, RIP, GPartedLive indirdim.
<akar1m> RIP linux inmedi 2 saat kaldı diyo şaka mı:( sunucu çok yavaş
<akar1m> beyler birşey soracam
<akar1m> eski masaüstü pc mi 10.04 LTS'den 12.04 LTS ye geçirdim
<akar1m> terminalden tek bi komutla 12.04 LTS'den 10.04 LTS'ye downgrade yapma şansım var mı ?
<Blaguvest> akar1m, geldim
<Blaguvest> ver bakam namburlari
<akar1m> Blaguvest:  bi sn dostum
<akar1m> biraz bekleyebilirmisin sana zahmet
<Blaguvest> ok
<akar1m> neden live cd den diski görüp neden hdd ten görmediğini anladım
<Blaguvest> buralardayim
<akar1m> linux versiyonununda kaynaklı
<akar1m> 10.04 LTS kuruluydu dün :D 12.04 yaptım yanlışlıkla
<Blaguvest> fdisk -l
<akar1m> ney ?
<Blaguvest> yazdinda goruyor
<akar1m> yok görmüyor
<akar1m> görmez eminim bugün çooook denedim çünkü sadecelive cd den gördü o da 10.04 LTS olduğu için :D
<akar1m> 12 04 ü konsoldan bi komutla tekrar 10.04 e çevirebilir miyiz ?
<akar1m> Blaguvest:
<akar1m> ?
<Blaguvest> geri donus bilmiyorum
<Blaguvest> denemedim daha once
<akar1m> ok
<akar1m> 10.04 kurarım manual olarka sorn dğeil
<akar1m> biraz uğraştırıcak ama :P
<akar1m> sen ne kadar burdasın daha
<Blaguvest> 12.04 neden kurmuyorsun?
<Blaguvest> beli olmaz
<akar1m> 12.04 kurulu zaten ama diski görmüyor
<akar1m> 12.04 LTS'de diski görmüyor
<Blaguvest> eskiyi kurmana gerek yok o zaman
<akar1m> 10.04 LTS'de görüyor
<Blaguvest> ver bakalim
<Blaguvest> numaralari
<akar1m> ok live cd den mi başlatıyım yoksa hdd ten mi ?
<Blaguvest> 12.04 kuru ise ordan baslat
<akar1m> ok
<akar1m> 12.04 ü açıyom sımdı team acıp numaraları verecem sana
<Blaguvest> ne acilmaz pc ymis
<akar1m> valla geç açılıyo eski ya
<Blaguvest> donanin eskimi
<akar1m> :(
<akar1m> eet
<Blaguvest> crunchbang kursaydin
<Blaguvest> yada lubuntu
<akar1m> hah makina açıldı
<akar1m> teamviewer ı indiriyom şimdi bunda teamyokmu
<akar1m> ş
<Blaguvest> 7 versionu yukle
<akar1m> :)
<akar1m> 8 indirdim açtım ya :(
<Blaguvest> ver numaralari
<akar1m> ID : 575 375 764
<akar1m> pm attım şifreyi
<turgay> akar1m: kanalada atabilirsin yabancı yok
<akar1m> :)
<akar1m> tmm =) turgay
<Blaguvest> :)
<akar1m> ElixirVitae:  de windows a giricek
<akar1m> şimdi onada verdim :D
<akar1m> o da farklı bişi ayarlıcak :D
<akar1m> ElixirVitae:
<ElixirVitae> Hmm?
<akar1m> 187 289 967
<turgay> şu uzaktan yardım bağımlılık mı yapıyor nedir
<akar1m> ElixirVitae:  masaüstüne bak dostum
<akar1m> senin için hepsini koydum masaüstüne hazır hpesi
<ElixirVitae> OK.
<akar1m> ekran çöz düşürmek mi istiyon
<Blaguvest> akar1m, nasil kurulum yaptin sen buna? manule olarakmi auto mu
<akar1m> P flash diskindekileri silebilirsin ElixirVitae
<akar1m> Blaguvest:  10.04 ŞTS'den otmatik olarka
<akar1m> 12.04 lts ye upgrade yaptyom
<akar1m> Blaguvest:
<akar1m> şimdi geldim
<akar1m> bi sn dostum
<akar1m> yanlış diskte işlem yapıyon
<akar1m> ben hata olan diski takmadım daha senin girmeni bekledim
<akar1m> taktım şimdi Blaguvest
<ElixirVitae> RIP tam indi mi akar1m?
<akar1m> ElixirVitae:  rip tam indi evet
<ElixirVitae> K
<akar1m> ok
<akar1m> Blaguvest: istersen disk utility den bak
<Blaguvest> root girisinden cik kullanici olarak ac oturumu
<akar1m> zaten normal kullanıcı olarak oturum açtım ama terminale sudo -i ile root oldum
<Blaguvest> ok
<Blaguvest> sorry
<akar1m> np benim hatam
<akar1m> :P
<akar1m> açıyım mı gpartedi
<akar1m> Blaguvest:
<akar1m> Disk Utility'de zaten hep görüyorum diski
<akar1m> ama 12.04 LTS'de açtığımız için computer kısmında göremiyosun sen şimdi diski
<akar1m> ama 10.04' LTS'de açsam computer kısmında da görürsün
<akar1m> disk utility de diskin detaylarını da görürsun
<akar1m> ElixirVitae:  eline sağlık
<Blaguvest> ok
<ElixirVitae> Eyw akar1m.
<ElixirVitae> Bootla onu.
<ElixirVitae> Gelen listeden seç istediklerini.
<ElixirVitae> Sonra da ekleyebilirsin istediğin distroları.
<akar1m> tmm çok sağol bunu anahtarlığa asacam :D
<ElixirVitae> Ya da istemediklerini silebilirsin.
<akar1m> eyvallah çok makbule geçti :D
<akar1m> bu yöntemi öğrendiğimde iyi oldu ayrıcam
<ElixirVitae> Ama sadece bir distro için persistence yapabilirsin.
<ElixirVitae> Ubuntu tavsiye ederim persistence için, bir de restricted-extras ekle ona
<akar1m> persistence ney
<ElixirVitae> Dosyalar/ayarlar kalıcı oluyor.
<akar1m> hmmm ok
<akar1m> Blaguvest:
<akar1m> benim sana bi önerim var dostum
<Blaguvest> ?
<akar1m> ben tekrar 10.04 LTS'yi kuram
<akar1m> orda hem diski gör
<Blaguvest> yeniden kurulum yapmana gerk olmamasi gerek dostum
<akar1m> sonuçta fdisk -l yazdığımızda diski görecen
<akar1m> ve direk olarak
<akar1m> sistemdeki testdiskten
<akar1m> kurtarmaya başlıcaz verileri
<Blaguvest> ok
<Blaguvest> uuid
<Blaguvest> leri
<Blaguvest> bir text dosyasina kopyalasana
<akar1m> diskin üzerine çift tıklamadığın sürece ya da disk utility'den mounta falan basmadığın sürece yaklaşık 1 saat falan disk gözüküyor
<Blaguvest> ekranda
<akar1m> ok
<akar1m> buraya copyliyim kanalda dursun en garantisi bu :D
<Blaguvest> :)
<akar1m> paste.ubuntu.com a atacam :D
<akar1m> neleri copyliceğimi seçebilir misişn ?
<akar1m> Blaguvest:
<Blaguvest> ok
<akar1m> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5594508
<Blaguvest> akar1m, cat /etc/fstab
<akar1m> ahanda burda
<Blaguvest> bunuda paste yap
<Blaguvest> bir anormalik var
<akar1m> nası yani ?
<Blaguvest> xp kurulu  disk vardi
<akar1m> evet
<Blaguvest> sen bir not al
<akar1m> xp nin kurulu olduğu makine 160 GB lık olan
<akar1m> sen en başta yanlış disk üstünde işlem yaptın
<Blaguvest> gordum
<akar1m> live cd üzerinden diyosan ki testdiski yaparım
<Blaguvest> disk ten
<akar1m> çalıştırıım
<Blaguvest> boot etinde
<Blaguvest> hdd
<akar1m> hazırda 10.04 cd si var
<Blaguvest> gormuyor
<Blaguvest> live cd ile actinda goruyor
<akar1m> direk yaparız
<akar1m> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5594513
<Blaguvest> cat /etc/fstab
<Blaguvest> ciktisini paylas
<Blaguvest> terminalde yaz kopy paste yap
<akar1m> ok
<akar1m> root olup mu yazacam onu
<Blaguvest> evet
<Blaguvest> yada sudo ekle basa
<akar1m> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5594527
<akar1m> ya aslında kanaldan birisi komutu versede
<akar1m> direk terminalden nası oluyorsa 12.04LTS'yi
<akar1m> 10.04 LTS ye düşürsek
<akar1m> :(
<akar1m> mutlaka vardır bi yoluda ben bilmiom :D
<Blaguvest> 12.04 live cd ile diski goruyormu denedinmi?
<akar1m> denedim görmüyor
<akar1m> 10.04 live cd ile görüyor ve 10.04 kurulu sistemde görüyor
<akar1m> şimdi 10.04 kurcam
<Blaguvest> kurmadan live cd ile calistir
<akar1m> testdiski nasıl yapacan ? .D
<akar1m> =)
<Blaguvest> yapmasi gerek live cd dende
<akar1m> ok
<akar1m> şimdi usb den başlatıym 10.04
<akar1m> team kurup sana haber vereceğim gene
<akar1m> burda mısın
<Blaguvest> ok
<akar1m> kuruyom teami
<akar1m> flashtan olunca hızlı acıyo makineyi
<akar1m> sen pc ye girdiğin an sana burdan yazacam diski takıyom diye direk computer ekranına bak 250 GB lık diski görecen
<akar1m> şu an ortami bi görsen her yer klavye mouse pc kasası dolu :D
<akar1m> 2 tane kasa 2 laptop var
<akar1m> ID: 575 223 346
<akar1m> yazdımç
<akar1m> Blaguvest:
<akar1m> su içem geliyom hemen dostum
<Blaguvest> :)
<akar1m> geldim
<akar1m> bak takıyom diski
<akar1m> şimdi dikkat et
<akar1m> computer kısmına ok
<akar1m> bak disk gözükcek takıyom takıyom takkkkkkkkkkkktım
<akar1m> gördün güüüüüüüüüüü :D
<akar1m> rasim var orda
<akar1m> fdisk -l yi tekrar yaz
<akar1m> bence
<akar1m> şimdi o diskin üzerine tıkladığın için benim pc yi yeninde başlatmam gerekcek
<akar1m> yoksa bi daha fdisk -l yapınca göremezsin onu orda :D
<akar1m> Blaguvest: 8000 olan 10.04 ü calıstırdıgım flash
<Blaguvest> ok
<akar1m> bak gördün mü pending diyo :(
<akar1m> bak disk kayboldu gördün mü
<akar1m> eğer computer ın ordaki disk içine cift tıklayıp girmeye calısmazsan ve de mount demezsen sag tıklayop dısk 50 dk falan duruyo
<akar1m> bence direk olarak testdisk ile ugrasalım
<akar1m> ama önce bbenim yeniden başlatmam gerek
<Blaguvest> reboot etsene
<akar1m> ok
<Blaguvest> neden kaynaklandini sanirim cozdum
<Blaguvest> uuid ler eslesirse
<akar1m> ok
<akar1m> sana kolaylık olsun diye kafan karışmasın diye 160 GB lık diski çıkarttım
<akar1m> sadece live cd var 8gb lık flash disk
<akar1m> ok
<akar1m> bi de sen girince pc ye diski takacam
<akar1m> ama sakın diskin üzerine çıft tıklama
<akar1m> ve mount deme
<akar1m> yoksa yeniden baslatmak zorunda kalırım
<Blaguvest> ok
<akar1m> cunku defalarca denedim
<akar1m> team indiriyom
<Blaguvest> akar1m, 4 pc varsa tek mous ve tek klavye kullanarak hepsini yonetebilirsin synergy programi ile
<akar1m> 575 223 346
<akar1m> şifre 6bw5z3
<akar1m> şimdi gir
<akar1m> dostum
<akar1m> ve benim yaptıklarımı bi izle lütfen
<Blaguvest> ok
<akar1m> sonra sen işlemlerini yap olur mu
<Blaguvest> baskasimi baglandi?
<akar1m> evet
<akar1m> senden hariç 2 kişi daha oturum açtı
<akar1m> sonlandırdım :D
<akar1m> yeniden başlatıyom
<Blaguvest> :)
<akar1m> pmden atarım
<Blaguvest> ben bir duman atip geliyom
<akar1m> ok
<akar1m> açtım pc yi
<akar1m> taktim diski görüyom şidmi
<akar1m> team kuram sen gelene kadar
<Blaguvest> ok
<akar1m> bilgileri yazdım çzelden
<akar1m> pm den
<akar1m> girebilirsin :D
<akar1m> Blaguvest: you have greenlight
<akar1m> finish the job :D
<akar1m> noldu
<Blaguvest> akar1m, teskdisk
<akar1m> sudo 15. sayı indir istersen
<akar1m> orda kullanımı anlatıyo
<Blaguvest> terminal dondu sanirim yada islem yapti icin yavasladi
<akar1m> analyse yapacaz
<akar1m> ben dökümanı ezberledim
<akar1m> yes diyoz
<akar1m> deeper search etmicez mi
<Blaguvest> evet
<akar1m> Blaguvest:
<Blaguvest> backup ta diyebiliriz
<akar1m> nası çözüme yaklaşmışım demi :D
<akar1m> o testdiski
<Blaguvest> baska hdd
<akar1m> senin ayarladığın depolardan kurmayı bilmiyodum
<Blaguvest> bir taramayi bittirsin
<akar1m> onu yapsaydım test disk kurulmuş olurdu
<akar1m> ve işleme başlardım
<Blaguvest> icerisinde
<akar1m> bugün benimle archlinux-tr kanalında çok dalga geçtiler
<Blaguvest> vista mi var?
<Blaguvest> win7 dimi
<akar1m> yok vista da yok 7 de yok
<akar1m> windows ortamında kullanılan disklerde o uyarıyı veriyo testdisk
<akar1m> ntfs ya
<Blaguvest> ok
<Blaguvest> icerisinde kurulu herhangi bir sistem yok
<akar1m> low disk space uyarısı verdi
<Blaguvest> hatami verdi?
<akar1m> çok sağol işin gücün varsa seni alı koymuyom demi
<akar1m> görebiliyon mu şu an benim ekranı
<akar1m> 22k da az kaldı
<akar1m> 30k olsun bitecek sanırım
#ubuntu-tr 2013-03-08
<Blaguvest> evet
<Blaguvest> backup deneyelim almaya baska hdd ye
<akar1m> ok ama kac gb ı dolu bilmiyom ben hdd ayarlıyım bi yandan
<akar1m> biraz bekletebilir miyim seni
<akar1m> hdd bakıyom
<akar1m> napıuyoz simdi
<akar1m> neden tekrar taratıyoz :D
<Blaguvest> 20 gb dolu hdd
<akar1m> öyle mi
<akar1m> sadece 20 GB mı dolu
<akar1m> tmm o zaman
<akar1m> bi sn IDE bi disk var eski
<akar1m> onu takıyım bakalım görürse direk
<akar1m> ona yedeği çakalım
<akar1m> sadece 20GB ın dolu oldugunu nası anladım
<Blaguvest> 250-230 dusmus
<akar1m> nası yani
<akar1m> anlamadım
<Blaguvest> taramada us kisimda yaziyor
<akar1m> yok o ney biliyo musun
<akar1m> 250 GB diski
<Blaguvest> hdd taktinmi?
<akar1m> 232 GB olarak görüyor
<akar1m> hdd ki taktıım ama görmedi
<akar1m> usb disk takacma
<Blaguvest> 20 gb nereye kayboluyor o zaman
<akar1m> 1tb lık dıskte 939 gb olarak mı ne gozukuyo
<akar1m> 1024k lk bi hesaplaması var bunun
<akar1m> mesela sen c ye sistem kurcan diyosun ki 30GB olsun
<akar1m> ama 30 x 1024 cıkan sonucu yazıyn
<akar1m> ancka o zaman tam 30GB oluyo
<akar1m> yoksa 30000 yaparsan olmaz :D
<akar1m> bi sn disk bakıyok
<akar1m> bakıyom
<Blaguvest> ok
<akar1m> Blaguvest:
<akar1m> sen bi sigara iç istersen
<Blaguvest> yep
<akar1m> ben diski temiziliyim
<akar1m> :D
<akar1m> ok
<akar1m> ççok sağol
<Blaguvest> son tarama yaptimizda hdd icindekileri gormesi gerekmiyormuydu?
<Blaguvest> backup secmeden onceki taramada
<akar1m> bilmiyorum ki
<akar1m> istersen forumda soralım screenshot alıyım ben
<Blaguvest> hdd icini gormemiz gerekliydi sanirim
<Blaguvest> ok
<Blaguvest> ben kactim
<akar1m> gelcen mi :D
<akar1m> geri
<akar1m> yoksa yatıyon mu
<Blaguvest> sabah erken kalkicam is e
<akar1m> ok
<akar1m> böyle açık kalsın
<akar1m> sağol
<akar1m> ben halletmeye çalışırım :D
<Blaguvest> disk icerisini taratimizda gormemiz gerekliydi
<Blaguvest> tekrar tarat
<akar1m> ok
<Blaguvest> ben benim biside deniyom testdisk i simdi tekrar
<akar1m> ok
<akar1m> aslında kücük 8 gblık bi flash diskte falan denesen
<akar1m> anlarsın
<Blaguvest> evet
<Blaguvest> tariyo
<akar1m> bnmde az kaldı 20 30 gb daha bosaltırsam tamam :D
<Blaguvest> ok
<Blaguvest> taratin
<Blaguvest> zaman
<Blaguvest> p tusuna basinda
<Blaguvest> hdd dosyalar listeleniyor
<Blaguvest> icerisindekileri gorebiliyoruz
<akar1m> sen öyle mi yaptın
<akar1m> benim pcden cıktın mı peki
<Blaguvest> evet
<akar1m> p ye basıp denedin mi bende ?
<Blaguvest> yok
<akar1m> hmm ok
<Blaguvest> geliyorum
<akar1m> 218 GB boş
<akar1m> şu an
<akar1m> 10 15 gb:D
<Blaguvest> teamviewer acikmi?
<Blaguvest> kactim
<akar1m> acık
<akar1m> team
<akar1m> gel
<akar1m> şifreyi gönderdim ya özelden :D
<akar1m> hdd ki de boşalttım sımdı :D
<akar1m> 290 GB free space imiz var
<akar1m> Blaguvest:
<akar1m> kaçtın mı :D
<Blaguvest> baglanti yok
<Blaguvest> 1 sene once kaydetim resimler ciki usb de
<akar1m> alla alla
<Blaguvest> defalarda formatladim oysa
<akar1m> internet
<akar1m> var bende
<akar1m> ping atıyom google ya
<Blaguvest> bende sari yandi teamvieverde ne oluyor
<akar1m> acaba senin nette mi sorun var ?
<Blaguvest> olabilir
<akar1m>  hah
<akar1m> tamam
<akar1m> olcak galiba simdi
<akar1m> 575 223 346
<akar1m> şifreyi gönderdim özelden
<Blaguvest> akar1m|off, ping
<fnoyanisi> slm
<fnoyanisi> buyrun yeni ubuntu grafik sunucusu
<fnoyanisi> http://www.phoronix.com/image-viewer.php?id=0x2013&image=ubuntu_mir_1_lrg
<fnoyanisi> artık Xorg tada X11 yok
<Conqueror> hp envy dv6-7200et
<Conqueror> laptop'ı olan bir arkadaş var, wifi hard block'u kaldıramıyoruz..?
<Conqueror> http://askubuntu.com/questions/225898/how-do-i-turn-on-wireless-adapter-on-hp-envy-dv6-7200-under-ubuntu-any-version
<Conqueror> aynen şu sıkıntı
<Conqueror> ama solved değil :/
<Conqueror> önerisi olan var mı?
<fnoyanisi> tam emin değilim ama
<fnoyanisi> bu win8 den dolayı olmasın
<fnoyanisi> uefi
<Conqueror> ya abi eski tip laptop'lardaki fiziksel switch yok makinede,
<Conqueror> wireless ışığı yanıyor ama işlemiyor
<Conqueror> sanırım uefi muhabbeti
<fnoyanisi> ama emin değilim, uefi tanımasa, windows ta da çalışmaması lazım
<fnoyanisi> öbür taraftan emin olamıyorum, daha çok yeni, öğrenemedik :)
<fnoyanisi> bu arada, yeni kernel de donanım desteği varsa onunla deneyebilirsin
<fnoyanisi> bu eufi şu anda bir numaralı konulardan, acilen çözüm bulunmaya çalışılıyor
<Conqueror> nedir bu uefi yahu?
<ozcanesen> fnoyanisi, uefi çözüldü diye biliyorum ben
<fnoyanisi> ozcanesen : haberim yok inan, geçen bir iki haer okudum, lkml'de geçen bir iki muhabbet ile ilgili
<fnoyanisi> ondan dedim
<fnoyanisi> biraz sert atışmalar olmuş :)
<ozcanesen> ama evet baya bir süre gündemde bir numarada durdu bu mesele
<fnoyanisi> binary bazı kodları (microsoft un tedarik edeceği key'ler) kernel e dahil edip, win8 önyuklu pc'lere linux kurmayı olanaklı yapmak gibi
<fnoyanisi> sen misin open source kernel'e binary modül ekleyelim diyen
<fnoyanisi> :)
<ozcanesen> bu arada arkadaşlar http://yakindanegitim.org/ şöyle bir çalışma var görmeyen varsa duyuralım yayalım destek olalım :)
<Conqueror> çözüm önerisi olan yok mu yahu?
<ozcanesen> Conqueror, ne kadar aktif bilmiyorum ama şöyle bir liste var linux-donanim@liste.linux.org.tr
<Conqueror> oraya bir aralar bir mail atmıştım
<Conqueror> adamlar bir garip yahu, o aralar başka şeylere sinirlenmişlerdi hıncını benim sorudan çıkarttılar
<ugur> selam
<ugur> compiz ayarlarını cözemedim
<ugur> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JD0EBXxMohM bu videoda  altta bi  animasyon var pengüen karekteri onu nasıl yapabiliyoruz
<ugur> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QokOwvPxrE bunu nasıl yapa biliriz
<ugur> kimse yokmu
<fnoyanisi> ugur : o ayrı bir uygulama
<ugur> ilk videomu yoksa 2 cisindenmi bahsediyon
<fnoyanisi> ilk
<fnoyanisi> kucuk penguen
<fnoyanisi> xpenguins
<ugur> yapılabiliyormuyuz peki o uygulamayı
<fnoyanisi> http://xpenguins.seul.org/
<fnoyanisi> apt-get ile yukle
<fnoyanisi> sudo apt-get install xpenguins
<fnoyanisi> yada software center da vardır, oraya bir bak
<ugur> fno
<ugur> bana yardımcı olabilirmisin
<ugur> bir kere ben copiz ayarlarını yapamadım
<ugur> compiz
<ugur> yardım edebilirmisin ?
<fnoyanisi> compiz i çok bilmiyorum
<fnoyanisi> sadece kurdum, ayarları hakkında bilgim yok ne yazık ki :(
<fnoyanisi> sen kanala yaz, bilen varsa yardımcı olacaktır
<ugur> :S
<turgay> e-book reader  kullanan var mı ?
<ugur> fno  o kodu gene verirmisin
<ugur> kubuntuya gectim bi deneyim
<ElixirVitae> turgay, e-book dediğin epub mı?
<turgay> ElixirVitae:  okuyucu cihaz
<turgay> e kitap uzantısı demedim
<ElixirVitae> Oh.
<ElixirVitae> Bilmiyorum, ama bir kindle alasım var.
<turgay> ben edindim bir adet
<turgay> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufM1CWFMrtc   şu cihazdan aldım
<turgay> gözlerim ağrıyor belirli bir süre sonra
<ugur> http://susuzirmak.com/tag/penguen/ bunu nasıl uygularım
<ElixirVitae> Şu e-ink olayı daha az gibime geldi onda turgay.
<ElixirVitae> Renkler(lol) de daha soluk.
<turgay> ElixirVitae:  ekran dokunmatik üzerinde koruyucu bir sistem var sanırım
<turgay> diğeri tuşlu
<ElixirVitae> Hmm.
<turgay> ve türkçe desteği öenmli
<turgay> türkçe karakteri tanımlamayan cijazı ne edeyim
<turgay> üzerine not alma olmalı
<ElixirVitae> Ne gerek var dokunmatik ekrana, ekstra ağırlık ve ücret...
<ElixirVitae> Hepsinin Türkçe kodlaması yok mu?
<turgay> bzılarında türkçe sorunu olabiliyor
<turgay> ve desteklediği uzantılar
<ElixirVitae> afk, bbl
<turgay> kindle amazon  kendi ürünleri amaçlı yaratmış olduğu cihaz
<Blaguvest> akar1m|off,  ping
<ugur_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjhFz-wv6Qw bu uygulmayı nasıl yaparım
<ugur_> 3.5.0-17-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 9 19:32:08 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<ugur_> uname -a yazınca bu cıkıyo  linuxsun peket içerigimi bu kullandıgım
<akar1m|off> selam
<ElixirVitae> o/ akar1m|off
<ugur_> as
<ugur_> 11.04 Alpha3 : Compiz 3D Cube + Unity + Wall  bu konuda yardımlarınızı beklerim
<Conqueror> selam
<Conqueror> sorunu 3 saat sonra hallettik
<Conqueror> problem müthiş zor bir şey miş
<Conqueror> wireless'ı açmak için sağ üstteki bluetooth icon'ununa tıklamak gerekiyormuş. ozcanesen
<ozcanesen> aslında çok alakasız görünmedi böyle söyleince ama
<ozcanesen> bıraksan bilgisayar başına
<ozcanesen> birkaç yıl sürer sanırım bunu farketmek
<Blaguvest> akar1m|off, ping
<ugur_> 11.04 Alpha3 : Compiz 3D Cube + Unity + Wall
<ugur_> yardımlarınızı beklerim
#ubuntu-tr 2013-03-09
<akar1m|off> selam
<akar1m|off> nasılsınız
<akar1m|off> beyler
<etsw> ii
<etsw> u
<akar1m> iyiidr ya nolsun
<akar1m> ElixirVitae:
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr, akar1m.
<akar1m> herkese selam
<Blaguvest> slm
<Blaguvest> akar1m, ping
<akar1m> Blaguvest:
<akar1m> ping ney way :D
<akar1m> nickim akar1m ping olarak mı gözüküyor
<akar1m> bende akar1m olarak gözüküyor kanalda
<Blaguvest> :)
<Blaguvest> hdd ne yaptin?
<akar1m> ama yazdığım iletiler akar1m|off olarak gidiyo aheheahea
<akar1m> senle yaptığımız işlemlerden sonra başkada bişi yapmadım
<akar1m> 2 defa tekrar tarattım
<akar1m> p tuşuna bastım
<Blaguvest> ok
<Blaguvest> sonuc
<akar1m> amaa bişi çıkmadı
<akar1m> :(
<akar1m> hani p ye basınca verileri görüceksin demiştin ya
<akar1m> sonuç elde var sıfır :)
<akar1m> forumdan if var cevap vermiş sağolsun
<akar1m> testdisk ile mbr yi tekrar yaz demiş
<akar1m> onu araştırıp onu deneyeceği
<akar1m> m
<akar1m> Blaguvest: akşam müsait olursa deneme yapalım istersen
<akar1m> ben şimdi dizi izlicem biraz sonra dışarı çıkmam gerekiyor
<Blaguvest> ok
<ozcanesen> tübitakınkiyle beraber tam 4 adet pardus'umuz oldu
<ozcanesen> nasıl çıkılacak bu işin içinden acaba
<ElixirVitae> Ne güzel işte tam linux geleneği~
<ElixirVitae> ( ¬‿¬)
<ElixirVitae> Fragmentation ahoy \o/
<ElixirVitae> akar1m, HDD işi ne durumda?
<akar1m> ElixirVitae:
<ElixirVitae> Hmm?
<akar1m> ilerleme kaydettik biraz artık disk 5 dk dan uzun
<akar1m> dayanıyor
<akar1m> ama tarattıktan snra içindeki verileri göremedim
<akar1m> gparted lvie ile baktım olmadı
<ElixirVitae> RIP ile denedin mi?
<akar1m> rip linux a bvakmadım bugün akşam bakacam
<akar1m> hirensboot cd calısmıyo ama =)
<ElixirVitae> Şöyle birşey geldi aklıma, bu disk Masaüstü bilgisayarında değil mi?
<akar1m> evet
<akar1m> daha önceden live cd ile çalıştırıyodum
<akar1m> ama şimdi 10.04 LTS kurdum
<akar1m> masaüstünde disk şu anda
<ElixirVitae> Çalışan bir win masaüstünde slave olarak takıp dene istersen bi'.
<akar1m> ok
<ElixirVitae> Başka bir masaüstü tabii ki.
<akar1m> slave olarak deneyeyim jumperi ayarlayıp
<akar1m> ya 10.04 un oldugu pc de xp var aynı zamanda
<akar1m> ona takıp denerim
<ozcanesen> akar1m, 10.04 kurmanın özel bir sebebi mi var
<akar1m> evet
<akar1m> özel sebebi 12.04 lTS de diski görmüyor
<ozcanesen> ilginç
<akar1m> live cd den görüyodum sadece live cd de 10.04dü
<ozcanesen> bunla ilgili açılmış hata kaydı var mı?
<akar1m> 12.04 silip 10.04 de geçirdim
<akar1m> nası hata kaydı
<ozcanesen> yani böyle bir sorun varsa bunu ubuntu'ya bildirerek sonraki sürümlerde düzeltilmesini sağlayabilirsin
<akar1m> tmm
<akar1m> nasıl nereye bildireceğim ?
<akar1m> link falan varmı
<akar1m> mail atıyım durumu
<akar1m> benzer durumu yaşayanlar varsa da yazarlar önce konu açarım
<akar1m> biraz bakarız sadece bana özgü bi durum değilse report edileiblir
<Blaguvest> akar1m, :) hasarli bir diski kurtarmaya calisiyorsun sanirim? disk dusmus demistin
<akar1m> evet Blaguvest
<akar1m> doğru
<akar1m> ama düşürdükten 1 hafta 1.5 hafta sonra erişememeye başladım verilere önceden görüyodum verileri düşürdükten sonra defalarca test ettim
<akar1m> Blaguvest: net koptu en son bişi yazdıysan göremedim dostum
<akar1m> disk düsmüş demistin yazmıssın en son bende gözüken ileti bu.
<Blaguvest> ok
<ugur> selam
<ugur> http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=446.0 bu sitedekini uyguluyorum ama resimdeki tablo bende cıkmıyo cıkan sadece masaüstü ayarları plasma masaüstü kabugu cıkıyor yardım
<ozcanesen> uğur konu tarihi çok eski
<ozcanesen> muhtemelen güncelliğini yitirmiştir
<Kartagis> FTP zaman aşımı olayınndan nefret ediyorum
<nick|here> server a erisimin varsa kaldirabilirsin de ftp niye bu devirde?
<ugur> yani yapmam gereken nedir arkadaslar
<ugur> kubuntu yu kurdugumdan beri bişi yapamadım yaf
<Kartagis> nick|here: ssh erişimi olsa keşke
<Kartagis> ssh erişimi olsa rsync yaparım
<ugur> sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins-extra bunu ykledim mesela ama   Animations Add-On" seçeneğini  cıkmıyor
<Kartagis> sahi, rsync bütün bir dizin için kullanılabilir mi?
<Kartagis> tar ile sıkıştırmak zorunda kalmadan
<nick|here> Kartagis, kullanilir
<Kartagis> nick|here: uzak sunucuya ama
<nick|here> rsync -r
<Kartagis> -r recursive mi?
<nick|here> eet
<nick|here> butun hdd yi yedek aliyordum server a gunluk ben
<nick|here> her seyi atarsin
<Kartagis> hmm süper oldu bu deneyeyim
<Kartagis> süper
<Kartagis> ben denedim %100 çalışıyor
<Kartagis> ulan bunu dalga geçmek için söylüyorum ama dilime yapışacak bir gün
<Kartagis> nick|here: heh, dizinin adı a/ diyelim, içinde de b/ c/ ve d/ var
<Kartagis> sadece b/ c/ ve d/'yi attı
<Kartagis> a/'yı atmadı
<nick|here> daginik olrak mi atti?
<nick|here> karsi tarafta klasoru olustur bastan hedef olarak onu goster
<nick|here> rsync -rv user@server.com:/home/user/a/ /home/user/a_backup/
<Kartagis> benim fonksiyonum su
<Kartagis> gonder () { rsync -r -avz --progress -e ssh $@ user@server.com:/home/user; }
<nick|here> karsi tarafta hedef gostermezsen pat diye atar oraya
<nick|here> sonuna hedef yaz onun bir de
<Kartagis> $@ koymuşken hedef nasıl göstereceğim bilmem :)
<ugur> bide ekrana kar yagdıra biliyormuşsun :P
<ugur> o nasıl oluyo
<Kartagis> kahrolası ssh erişimi vermeyen firmalar
<ElixirVitae> Kimmiş onlar Kartagis?
<Kartagis> leaseweb mesela
<ElixirVitae> Adreslerine pizza sipariş edelim~
<Kartagis> onlar yüzünden iki saattir uğraşıyorum
<Kartagis> hatta php memory_limit'i arttırmama inatları yüzünden uğraşıyorum
<Kartagis> yeter lan
<ugur> kar
<ugur> compiz hakkında bi bilgin varmı
<ElixirVitae> Seni ignore a almış ugur
<ElixirVitae> （　≖‿≖）
<Kartagis> kar derken beni mi kastediyorsun ugur?
<Kartagis> öyleyse adım Kartagis, kar değil
<Kartagis> ben sana ug diyeyim mi?
<ugur> kartagis  varmı bilgin
<ElixirVitae> Bir tab-complete bu kadar kızılır mı Kartagis
<ElixirVitae> ( ￣ ▽ ￣ )ノ Ｄｏｈｏｈｏｈｏｈｏ～
<Kartagis> nasıl bi bilgiden bahsediyoruz?
<ugur> compiz kurdum ama cube ayarını yaptım ama olmuyo birşeyleri yanlış yapıyorum
<ElixirVitae> Bu kadar sevisleri, üç dilde siteleri var ssh vermemeleri çok garip
<ElixirVitae> leaseweb den bahsediyorum
<Kartagis> ugur: cube ile hiç uğraşmadım
<Kartagis> grafik kartın desteklemiyor olabilir mi?
<Kartagis> ElixirVitae: bir firma neden saçma sapan bir şekilde php memory_limit'i arttırmamakta inat eder?
<ElixirVitae> Uğraşmak istememeleri, yağlı müşteriden talep gelmemesi, teknik bilgi yetersizliği
<ElixirVitae> vs, vs
<Kartagis> ElixirVitae: http://radyo.ozses.net:8000/stream
<ugur> kartagis ekran kartımın yetersiz kalıp kalmadıgını nasıl ögrenirim
<Kartagis> ugur: compiz icin gereksinimlere bakarak
<ugur> nerden peki
<Kartagis> &g requirements for compiz
<f0und> Kartagis: Compiz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compiz>; Minimum requirements for Compiz????: <http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/slackware-linux/94684-minimum-requirements-compiz.html>; Compiz - ArchWiki: <https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Compiz>; Compiz Home: <http://www.compiz.org/>; Revitalise your desktop with Compiz | Linux User: (1 more message)
<ElixirVitae> Kartagis, yüklemiyor streami
<Kartagis> 2. link
<Kartagis> chrome yükler
<ElixirVitae> Bir de VLC ile deneyeyim.
<Kartagis> ie ile olmuyor, biliyorum
<ElixirVitae> Clementine ve VLC ile olmuyor.
<ElixirVitae> Firefox VLC kullanıyordu yamulmuyorsam benim setup da
<ugur> yok ya bu site ingilizce
<ElixirVitae> Bir de chromium ile deneyeyim
<Kartagis> ugur: grafik  kartın ne?
<ElixirVitae> Hmm, streamin süresini gösteriyor
<ElixirVitae> Ama tag/ID ve ses yok
<ugur> msı r6790
<Kartagis> ElixirVitae: şimdi
<Kartagis> bağllantıyı tekrar kurdum
<ElixirVitae> Nope.
<ElixirVitae> Yok hala.
<ugur> amd raidon hd 6700 serisi
<ugur> ?
<Kartagis> ugur: dağıtım ne ubuntu mu?
<ugur> kubuntu
<ugur> kartagis
<Kartagis> ben bir şey bulamadım, google yolları gözüktü sana ugur
<Kartagis> GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Kartagis> FTP connection timed out
<ugur> ben bu kubuntuyu kurdugumdan beri  hiç birşey yapamadım
<ugur> kurdugum gibi duruyor boş boş
<Kartagis> ugur: ille compiz kullanmak zorunda değilsin, biliyorsun değil mi?
<ugur> gezmedigim türkçe site uygulamadıgım yöntem kalmadı  büyük bi ihtimal birşeyleri yanlış yapıyorum ama  sonuç 0
<Kartagis> eskiden compiz mi vardı?
<ugur> ama cok begeniyorum  efektlerini  vs..vs
<ElixirVitae> Eskiden buralar hep bataklıktı
<ElixirVitae> （　≖‿≖）
<Kartagis> bana para verin, Hollanda'ya gidip Leaseweb'i pataklayacağım
<ugur> uzaktan yardım aracılıgı ile bu  bahsetmiş oldugum  ayarların yapılması mümkün degilmi
<ugur> artık windostan vazgecemek istiyorum
<Blaguvest> Kartagis, Kartagis> bana para verin, Hollanda'ya gidip Leaseweb'i pataklayacağım
<ugur> :S
<Blaguvest> hayirdir
<ugur> blaguvest
<Kartagis> Blaguvest: 1- memory_limit yükseltmiyorlar, 2- ssh vermiyorlar
<ugur> compiz uygulamasından anlarmısın
<Blaguvest> linode denedirmi
<Kartagis> Blaguvest: 3- panellerinde veritabanını dışarı alabileceğim bir yer yok
<Kartagis> Blaguvest: benim değil bu, bir müşterinin
<Blaguvest> himm
<ugur> blaguvest
<Blaguvest> 1 aydir linode test ediyorum epey hosuma gitti bende leaseweb ten gecmeyi dusunuyordum
<Kartagis> Blaguvest: benim kendi VPS'im var, ellere kalmadık çok şükür
<Blaguvest> ugur,  buyur
<ugur> compiz uygulamasını bir türlü yapamadım yardım edebilirmisin
<Blaguvest> ugur,  hic ihtiyac duymadim
<ugur> yani
<Blaguvest> 1 defa test amacli kullandim cok cavcakli
<Blaguvest> yani bana gore deil
<ugur> peki bana yardımcı olurmusun
<Kartagis> Blaguvest: istersen benim sunucumu dene, memnun kalırsan sana bir yer satayım :)
<Blaguvest> zaten ayarlarin hepsi elinde kendine gore uyarlamak sana kalmis ugur
<Blaguvest> grafik kartinda sorun var senin sanirim
<Blaguvest> render gl kurulu deil sanirim
<ugur> blaguvest ayarlar benim  elimde yapmaya calıştım sitedekiler gibi uyguladım ama olmuyo
<Blaguvest> o yuzden bazi grafik efeklerini kullanamiyorsun
<Blaguvest> Kartagis, neden olmasin
<ugur> blaguvest bir yyardımcı oluvaerirmisin
<Kartagis> sana bir kullanici acayim
<Blaguvest> Kartagis, ok
<ugur> en azından bir sistemimi görmeni isterim oluyormu olmuyormu gibisinden
<Kartagis> veritabani gerekiyor mu?
<Blaguvest> yok
<Blaguvest> ssh
<Blaguvest> ugur,  terminalde fglrxinfo komutunu calistirip cikti verebilirmisin
<ugur> tmm
<ugur> bi sn
<ugur> display: :0  screen: 0 OpenGL vendor string: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. OpenGL renderer string: AMD Radeon HD 6700 Series   OpenGL version string: 4.2.11903 Compatibility Profile Context
<Blaguvest> ok render sorunun yokmus
<Blaguvest> Kartagis, guvenlik nasil
<Kartagis> iyidir
<Blaguvest> ok
<ElixirVitae> Kartagis, VPS nereden?
<Kartagis> Almanya
<Blaguvest> Kartagis, centos mu server/?
<Kartagis> siryessir!
<Kartagis> lsb_release -a
<Blaguvest> [blaguvest@bilgisayarciniz ~]$ lsb_release -a
<Blaguvest> -bash: lsb_release: command not found
<Blaguvest> Kartagis,  kisitli kullanici
<ElixirVitae> Türkiyede yok mu?
<Kartagis> heh, lsb yokmuş ki
<Kartagis> ElixirVitae: yok :S
<ElixirVitae> Böyle kaliteli servis veren falan?
<Blaguvest> sisteme seni baglisin
<Blaguvest> ?
<Kartagis> root olarak ben varım evet
<Blaguvest> 2 root user bagli
<Kartagis> birisi işyerindendir
<Blaguvest> deb server varmi elinde?
<Kartagis> VPS olarak mı istiyorsun?
<Blaguvest> evet olabilir/?
<Kartagis> deb server adı ne? farklı mı?
<Kartagis> wheezy?
<Blaguvest> wheezy
<Kartagis> var evet wheezy
<Blaguvest> fiyatlar nasil?
<Kartagis> 100gb disk, 1gb bellek aylık 50tl
<Kartagis> 10gb 20tl
<Blaguvest> trafik?
<Kartagis> sınırsız
<Blaguvest> himmm
<Kartagis> yani sınırlı da, 10tb yapmayacağını düşünüyorum :D
<Blaguvest> :)
<Blaguvest> Kartagis,  tekrar donucem sana tesekkurler
<Kartagis> rica ederim
<ElixirVitae> Pahalı değil mi biraz?
<ElixirVitae> ( ¬‿¬)
<Kartagis> yoo
<Kartagis> bana ssh tunnel de yaptırdılar ya, brav
<Kartagis> o
<Kartagis> işyerimin bağlantısı daha sağlam, oradan çekmeye çalışacağım
<Kartagis> Blaguvest: ilgini çekebilir: http://www.sicherheitstacho.eu/
<ElixirVitae> Port 33434 ü ne kullanıyor?
<Kartagis> bilmem
<ElixirVitae> Hmm, traceroute muş.
<Kartagis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_TCP_and_UDP_port_numbers
<Kartagis> acaba yarın sabah kalkıp işyerine mi gitsem
<Kartagis> ssh tunnel açtım, fakat vinagre bağlantıyı kapatıyor hemen
<Kartagis> &g Kartagis
<f0und> Kartagis: Accueil - KartaGis Corporation: <http://www.kartagis.com/>; Kartagis | drupal.org: <http://drupal.org/user/742906>; Projects by Kartagis | drupal.org: <http://drupal.org/project/user/742906>; Kartagis | drupal.org: <http://drupal.org/user/742906/track?page=6>; Kartagis (kartagis) on Twitter: <https://twitter.com/kartagis>; mplayer - irclogger: (1 more message)
<Kartagis> &more
<f0und> Kartagis: <http://irclogger.com/.mplayer/2012-12-07>; Calendar encoding problem · Issue #205 · owncloud/apps · GitHub: <https://github.com/owncloud/apps/issues/205>; drupalcode.org Git - project/manupay.git/summary: <http://drupalcode.org/project/manupay.git>
<Kartagis> şu yarım kalmış projelere bir el atsam iyi olacak
<alp_> s.a
<ugur_> sa
<alp_> a.s
<ugur_> blaguvest
<ugur> s
<ugur>   
<turgay> selam
<Conqueror> selam turgay
<etsw> sa
<Conqueror> as
<ugur> sa
<etsw> as
<ugur> blaguvest
<ugur_> blaguvest
#ubuntu-tr 2013-03-10
<ugur_> blaguvest
<ugur_> (-_-;)
<ugur_> blaguvest
<ElixirVitae> «--- Blaguvest (~blaguvest@unaffiliated/blaguvest) has Quit (Ping timeout: 245 seconds)
<ElixirVitae> ^ ugur_
<ugur_> blaguvest
<ugur_> evet
<ugur_> （￣ー￣）
<akar1m> selam herkese
<etsw> as
<ugur> as
<ugur> sizler yurt dışındamısınız
<etsw> evet
<akar1m> evet ugur sen nerdensin
<ugur> izmir
<akar1m> yaş kaç
<etsw> bekar misin
<akar1m> :P
<ugur> evet
<ugur> 30
<RisKatOr> iyi geceler
<ugur> (・。・;)
<RisKatOr> anlaşılan burası geceleri daha kalabalık :P
<etsw> evet
<etsw> gel gel birazdan arkadas gelecek de
<etsw> dogum gununu kutlayacaz onun icin toplandik
<RisKatOr> hadi ya
<RisKatOr> güzel
<etsw> gelince sen de yazar misin iyi ki dogdun diye
<ugur> （⌒▽⌒）
<RisKatOr> yazarız :)
<RisKatOr> tabi bu kamera şakası falan değilse
<RisKatOr> de
<RisKatOr> arkadaşın nick ne ?
<ugur> happy birthday
<ugur> （⌒▽⌒）
<etsw> ugur, we will write later
<etsw> okay ?
<akar1m> RisKatOr:  iyi geceler
<akar1m> etsw:
<akar1m> kim gelicek
<akar1m> kimin doğum günü
<ugur> etsw
<ugur> ne yazacan
<akar1m> bugün bugün kız arkadaşımın babamın ve kardeşimin doğum günü :D
<etsw> vay arkadas bi kisi de katilmadi bana
<etsw> adami keklemeye calisiom dogum gunu icin toplandik diye akar1m atliyor kimin dogum gunu diye
<etsw> ugur ingilizce yaziyor yabanci sansin diye ingilizce yaziom
<etsw> ne yazcan diyor
<ugur> （⌒▽⌒）
<RisKatOr> buarada Lenovo S400 bilgisayarıma ( 500 HDD + 24 SSD ) SSD'de Ubuntu kurdum , HDD de zaten Windows 8 var , GPT Disk , UEFI vs... bunlara rağmen kuruldu da kurarken internet gitti Dil Dosyaları yüklenemedi :(
<RisKatOr> etsw : beni mi keklemeye çalışıyodun ? :D
<etsw> bunlar bana katilsaydi evet
<etsw> uefi cok sakat ya
<etsw> bunlara ragmen nasil kurdun
<RisKatOr> uefi sakat makat çözdük
<etsw> biostan disable mi ettin
<RisKatOr> bios tan sadece Secure Boot diable ettim
<RisKatOr> gerisi hep UEFI
<RisKatOr> SSD ye kurdum Ubuntu yu , boot 'unu da grub 'unu da artık neyse hepsi SSD de
<RisKatOr> Win 8 de HDD de
<RisKatOr> açılırken F12 boot menu den SSD ile açınca Ubuntu geliyor
<RisKatOr> seçmeyince zaten direk Wİn 8 geliyor
<RisKatOr> tam da istediğim gibi oldu :)
<RisKatOr> da Türkçeleştiremiyorum şimdi de :D
<ugur> win 7 ile 8 in arasındaki fark nedir
<RisKatOr> SSD de canavar gibi Ubuntu , çok hızlı ....
<etsw> ben de 1 aydir format atacam
<turgay> sadece ubuntu değil tüm işlemler hızlıdır :)
<etsw> yeni donem basladi bilgisayari sifirlayacam
<etsw> ne kadar usengecsem artik 1 ay oldu atamadim format
<etsw> neyi bekliyorsam artik backup da aldim halbusu
<RisKatOr> Ubuntu açısından mı fark nedir 7 ile 8 arasında ?
<ugur> yok win 7 ile 8 arası
<RisKatOr> ama fanın sesi çok çıkıyor , normalde duymuyorum bile win de iken ...
<akar1m> win8 yaramaz hatta windows yaramaz:D
<RisKatOr> fark yok
<akar1m> win7 gene çok iyi de
<ugur> aynen habire format
<akar1m> bi linux dağıtım kadar olmaaz
<akar1m> ya arkadaş yanarım yanarım bunca sene windows kullandığıma yanarım
<turgay> RisKatOr:  ubuntu sürüm kaç veya kernel kaç ?
<RisKatOr> doğan görünümlü şahin misali , win 7 ye metro arayüzü giydirmişler olmuş win 8
<akar1m> elimizden tutup küçükken bak evlat linux kullan şöyle bi dağıtımvar deseydi
<etsw> benim fanim kadar olamaz
<etsw> sony vaio
<RisKatOr> turgay : linux secure 12.10 64 bit
<akar1m> etsw:  bende de vaio var
<ugur> kubuntu + gnome + ubuntu bunlar hepsi kubuntuda var dimi bir yani
<akar1m> yoksa da sonradan dahil edersin istediğin DE yi ugur
<turgay> kernel son sürümlerde işlemci düzeltmeleri yayınlandı diye hatırlıyorum
<akar1m> kanal sahibi kim
<akar1m> kanala google araması yapan bi bot koyalım
<akar1m> örneğin
<etsw> linuxcular kasinti yaaa
<turgay> ugur:   olay şu linux bir insan varsayarsak kıyafetini seçmek sana kalıyor
<RisKatOr> turgay : Kernel Linux 3.5.0-25-generic
<etsw> kanalda op durmazlar, bot da sokturmazlar
<akar1m> !g how to change desktop environment on ubuntu 12.10
<etsw> kanala da bakmazlar
<akar1m> yazınca google link gelsin
<turgay> ister gnome ister kde ister e17 ister xfce  vsvs :)
<akar1m> kanal sahibi kimse söyleyelim
<RisKatOr> Ben bunu nasıl T
<RisKatOr> ürkçe
<ugur> :)
<turgay> &g ubuntu
<f0und> turgay: Ubuntu: Home: <http://www.ubuntu.com/>; Download Ubuntu Desktop | Ubuntu: <http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop>; Download Ubuntu | Ubuntu: <http://www.ubuntu.com/download>; Ubuntu (operating system) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system)>; Ubuntu (philosophy) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: (1 more message)
<ugur> herşey bi yanada ben compizi cözemedim :s
<akar1m> &g ubuntu installation guide
<f0und> akar1m: Ubuntu Installation Guide - Official Ubuntu Documentation - Ubuntu: <https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/index.html>; Installation Guide for Ubuntu 12.04: <https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/>; Install Ubuntu 12.10 | Ubuntu: <http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-desktop-latest>; Step-by-step beginners guide to installing Ubuntu 11.10 - TechSpot ...: (2 more messages)
<akar1m> hmm varmış ya leeeeeeeeeen:D
<RisKatOr> &g RisKatOr
<f0und> RisKatOr: Largest Cancer Risk Factor Study in Cats Completed - The Cat Care ...: <http://www.catcare.com/publications/cat-fancy-03-2012.pdf>; Amazon.co.uk At a Glance: Low Price Wing Mirrors Shop: <http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/seller/at-a-glance.html?ie=UTF8&seller=A3NYW6ZF2E453A>; Ahıskalı Türk - AHISKA.NET - Mikail İBRAHİMOĞLU: <http://www.ahiska.net/ahiskali/Mikail>; Ahıska Çizgi Film 2 (2 more messages)
<RisKatOr> ne diyo bu yaaa
<RisKatOr> ne kanseri
<turgay> yeni aldığım e book reader ile steve jobs kitabı geldi :)
<RisKatOr> ama adımı buldu ş*refsiz :D
<akar1m> :)
<etsw> &g yatcaz kalkcaz yatcaz kalkcaz yatcaz kalkcaz
<f0und> etsw: Gülşen - Yatcaz Kalkcaz Yatcaz Kalkcaz Ordayım_Yeni 2013 ...: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HanrVtBYTeM&feature=youtube_gdata>; Yatcaz Kalkcaz Ordayım (Gülşen) - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3ETglQcpCc>; Gulsen - Yatcaz Kalkcaz ( 2013 Hit ) - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygEMu9E5wL0>; Gülşen Yatcaz Kalkcaz Ordayım - YouTube: (2 more messages)
<akar1m> bizim şirkette bedava dağıttılardı o kitabı
<akar1m> hala yüzünü açmadım
<RisKatOr> &g etsw
<f0und> RisKatOr: etsw on deviantART: <http://etsw.deviantart.com/>; etsw on Vimeo: <http://vimeo.com/user1985674>; ETSW Backwash Explored at the EPA Region 4 AWOP Meeting in ...: <http://awopnews.asdwa.org/2013/01/09/etsw-backwash-explored-at-the-epa-region-4-awop-meeting-in-tuscaloosa/>; Berrys ETSW Project Concludes | ASDWAs AWOP News: (1 more message)
<akar1m> &g akar1m
<f0und> akar1m: Nagyvirágú kenderkefű - Wikipédia: <http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nagyvir%C3%A1g%C3%BA_kenderkef%C5%B1>; Kínai kel - Wikipédia: <http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/K%C3%ADnai_kel>; Genetic variation in the nuclear factor kB pathway in relation to ...: <http://ard.bmj.com/content/68/4/579.full.pdf>; Get PDF (97K) - Wiley Online Library: (2 more messages)
<etsw> aa deviantartım cıkıyor
<etsw> bi de vimeom
<akar1m> &g akar1m
<f0und> akar1m: Nagyvirágú kenderkefű - Wikipédia: <http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nagyvir%C3%A1g%C3%BA_kenderkef%C5%B1>; Kínai kel - Wikipédia: <http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/K%C3%ADnai_kel>; Genetic variation in the nuclear factor kB pathway in relation to ...: <http://ard.bmj.com/content/68/4/579.full.pdf>; Get PDF (97K) - Wiley Online Library: (2 more messages)
<turgay> kanaldaki özelliklerin cılkını çıkarmayalım lütfen
<RisKatOr> :)
<akar1m> turgay:  başka neler var kanalda
<akar1m> cigara sarıyo mu
<akar1m> :)
<RisKatOr> o değil de ben nasıl Türkçeleştireceğim Ubuntu yu şimdi ?
<turgay> sayısal loto numaralarını veren bir botumuz var
<akar1m> =)
<akar1m> ooo süper
<turgay> RisKatOr:  dil paketlerini yüklemek çözüm olmuyor mu ?
<akar1m> &g ubuntugenekon
<f0und> akar1m: No matches found.
<akar1m> &g ergenekon
<f0und> akar1m: Ergenekon (organization) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ergenekon_(organization)>; Ergenekon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ergenekon>; Ergenekon trials - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ergenekon_trials>; The Ergenekon Case and Turkeys Democratic Aspirations ...: (2 more messages)
<akar1m> neyse muhabbetinize doyum olmaz
<akar1m> ben kaçar dizi izlicem
<RisKatOr> turgay : yükledim , restart ettim pek değişen bişey olmadı , daha doğrusu yer yer türkçe ama ingilizce ağırlıklı yine de
<akar1m> hadi iyi geceler sizlere
<turgay> akar1m:  aç kitap oku  dizi bir yere kadar
<RisKatOr> Ben bir daha restar edeyim , belki işe yarar :D
<ugur> günçelleştirme yap istersen
<akar1m> turgay:  kitap okuyorum ya yatmadan önce her gün
<akar1m> ugur:
<akar1m> bak tam sana göre bi link buldum
<akar1m> http://ubuntuxtreme.com/howto/how-to-change-desktop-environment-in-ubuntu-12-10/
<akar1m> bunu incele
<akar1m> işine yarar dostum
<ugur> benim içinmi akarlım
<akar1m> evet ugur
<akar1m> snn için
<akar1m> ne kadar süredir linux kullanıyosun sen ugur
<akar1m> yeni misin benim gibi ?
<ugur> 1 ay olacak
<akar1m> 2008 de mi ne kurmuştum ilk ben
<akar1m> ama hayatımda hiç bu kadar uzun süre kullanmamıştım
<akar1m> :9
<ugur> yenimi pehh :)
<akar1m> :)
<akar1m> çok zorlanıyorum ama kendim aaraştırdıkça bilgiler kalıcı oluyor
<akar1m> otomatiğe bağlıyon
<ugur> compiz ayarını yapıyorum ama bi türlü olmuyo
<akar1m> linux sistemlerin avantajı kendine has güzellikleri bünyesinde barındırması
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<akar1m> compiz bilmiyom ya
<akar1m> ElixirVitae:  selam sanada üstad
<ElixirVitae> Canlanmışsınız bu saatte~
<akar1m> multiboota bi beni koymadın :)
<turgay> can kan geldi
<ElixirVitae> Benim de arkadaşın doğum günüymüş sağolsun skype söyledi.
<ElixirVitae> Doğum günün mübarek olsun diye SMS attım, sabah görür herhalde.
<ElixirVitae> ( ￣ ▽ ￣ )ノ Ｄｏｈｏｈｏｈｏｈｏ～
<akar1m> :P
<ugur> （⌒▽⌒）（⌒▽⌒）（⌒▽⌒）（⌒▽⌒）（⌒▽⌒）（⌒▽⌒）
<turgay> ElixirVitae:   sendemi teknolojiye yenildin
<ElixirVitae> Bükemediğin bileğe aylık sabit ücret ödeyeceksin~
<turgay> yakından olamıyorsa sesli bir görüşmede hoş olurdu
<ElixirVitae> Hele bi' dur, ararım sabah olunca, şimdi uyuyordur.
<ugur> şu compizi bu yıl cözerim heralde
<turgay> ugur:  ayarlar tammamen senin hayal gücüne kalmış
<turgay> neden başkalarının yaptıplarını kopyalamak zoprunda hissediyuorsun
<turgay> kötü bir windows alışkanlığı bu tek düze bir sistem herkesin sistem istediği ölçüde esnediği bir  sistem
<turgay> linux ise senin hayaline kalmış
<ugur> ayarları yaptım turgay işlevi olmuyo mause klavye ile oolan konbinasyonları uyguluyorum tık yok
<ElixirVitae> etsw, kanal kurucusu forumda aktif sanırsam
<turgay> ha biraz dilin varsa hoşuna giden bir programı kendine göre uyarlayabilir geliştireblir vsvs işelmler yapablirsin
<etsw> hangi forum? ElixirVitae ben forum filan bilmiyorum. burdan da cok nadir adam taniyorum. gelen soru sorsun biliyorsak yanitlayalim modundayiz :)
<turgay> &g ubuntu forum türkiye
<f0und> turgay: giriş yapın - Ubuntu Türkiye Forum: <http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?action=login>; [Nasıl] Ubuntu Sources List Generator ile sources.list dosyanızı ...: <http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=30879.0>; Ubuntu Manpage: mrtg-forum - Interactive Help for MRTG users: <http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/mrtg-forum.1.html>; [ubuntu] nginx php-fpm document_root problem, (2 more messages)
<ElixirVitae> ( ¬‿¬)
<etsw> hmm hic girmedim bilmiyorum kanka valla
<etsw> ubuntu sadece buradan ibaret benim icin
<ugur> （´ー｀） olmuyo
<akar1m> turgay:
<akar1m> şu anda 12.10 kullanıyoum, kde de oturum açtım
<akar1m> ama daha önce çıkan simgeler şu anda çıkmıyo bende
<akar1m> battery icon yok
<akar1m> alttaki panelde saat gözüküyodu o yok :(
<akar1m> nası gitti ki birden bire
<akar1m> ha tamam buldum sanırım
<akar1m> add widget diyoz :D
<akar1m> Panel Options --> Add Widget
<turgay> akar1m:  ingilizcemi sende kde ?
<akar1m> evet
<turgay> sitem dili ingilizce mi?
<akar1m> ben hep ing kullanırım sistemlerimi
<akar1m> evet
<turgay> okay
<ugur> animations add-on bu eklentiyi  compiz, e hiç getiremedim
<akar1m> biraz youtube videosu izleyecem kde ayarları nası ayarlanıyo kişiselleştiriliyo falan
<akar1m> hah şimdi zor bi soru geliyo
<akar1m> size beyler
<akar1m> battery monitor'e giriyorum screen brightness %100 gözümü çok yoruyo gece saatlerinde
<akar1m> bunu azaltıyorum
<akar1m> ama ya 3sn içinde ya da max 1 dk içinde kendiliğinden tekrar %100'e dönüyor
<akar1m> neden ki bu şimdi ?
<ugur> adamdaki hızabak hele http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Fl0aJ5AQ9E
<turgay> google arat o sorun gözüme çarpmıştı
<turgay> akar1m:  türkçe bir kaynak http://kubunturkiye.blogspot.com/
<ElixirVitae> Ya bu türkçe kaynakları hazırlayan adamlar iki üç hafta uğraşıp sonra sıkılıp bir kenara bırakıyorlar gibime geliyor.
<ElixirVitae> Gerçi buna lafım yok yeni başlamış, hızlıca yazmış bir sürü başlık.
<turgay> ElixirVitae:   kde ekibinden kendisi
<turgay> kde sistesi pasif şuan :(
<ElixirVitae> Pardusta geliştiriyorlardır.
<ElixirVitae> ( ﾟ∀ﾟ)ｱﾊﾊ八八ﾉヽﾉヽﾉヽﾉ ＼ / ＼/ ＼
<turgay> pardus faciaları boldur ülkemizde
<turgay> 1. pardus 2. pardus 3. pardus faciaları mevcut
<waroi> Yakışmıyor bu tarz konuşmalar bence...
<waroi> Özgür Yazılım taraftarı insan neden bir özgür yazılımı kötüler?
<turgay> waroi:  kötüleyen var mı?
<turgay> işine gelmeyenler kötüleyebilir
<waroi> öyle gibi geldi de yanlış anladıysam özgür dilerim :)
<ElixirVitae> waroi:
<ElixirVitae> <ozcanesen> tübitakınkiyle beraber tam 4 adet pardus'umuz oldu
<ElixirVitae> <ozcanesen> nasıl çıkılacak bu işin içinden acaba
<ElixirVitae> <ElixirVitae> Ne güzel işte tam linux geleneği~
<ElixirVitae> <ElixirVitae> ( ¬‿¬)
<ElixirVitae> <ElixirVitae> Fragmentation ahoy \o/
<ElixirVitae> Eleştiri != kötüleme
<waroi> aslında bildiğim kadarıyla 2 pardus 1 pisilinux var troya işi hikaye biri dalga geçmiş belliki
<waroi> haklısınız
<waroi> saçma bir karmaşa oldu tabiki
<akar1m> openGL ve xRender var desktop effect ayarlarında
<akar1m> openGL seçili
<akar1m> sizce hangisi seçili dursun ?
<waroi> inşallah atlatılır bu süreçte ortaya gerçekten güzel ürünler koyulur....
<turgay> waroi:   bir şeyklerin eksikliğini ve tersliğni belirtmek türkiye gibi ülkelerde ters tepki olarak alguılanıyor
<akar1m> teşekkürler turgay araştırmaya başladım bile
<turgay> eğer eleştiri olmazsa piyasa gelimez
<akar1m> senin verdiğine de bakıyom
<waroi> turgay hayır ters tepki olarak anlamadım eleştirmek doğaldır tabiki :)
<turgay> bu siyasette de aynı askeriyede deaynı üründe deaynı
<ElixirVitae> ^
<waroi> evet, haklısın galiba Türk insanı olarak hiç biriimiz eleştiri olayını hala özümseyemedik :)
<turgay> türkiyede tartışşıldığında eksikleri ortalığa çıkacak diye birçokm insan kaçınır bunlardan
<akar1m> waroi: türk insanı hatasını da kabul etmeyi bilmiyo ki
<akar1m> :D
<waroi> :D
<turgay> hırkız   kaba görgüsüz
<akar1m> haklısın lafını kullanmayanları fişlerim hep :D
<ElixirVitae> Kendini geliştirebilenler eleştirileri soğukkanlılıkla dinleyebilenlerdir.
<waroi> sorma kimse hatalı değil herkes en doğruyu biliyor bu ülkede ama hiç bir zaman o en doğru yapılamıyor bir türlü :D
<ElixirVitae> Hangi müesseselerde görürsünüz, dilek ve şikayet kutusunu?
<turgay> waroi:  doğru bir kişi etrafında dönmez toplumlar tartışır ve ortam bir tutum benimser
<ElixirVitae> >şikayet
<ElixirVitae> >öneri değil
<turgay> ElixirVitae:  benim kurumda var
<ElixirVitae> Adı "dilek ve şikayet" mi?
<turgay> ElixirVitae:  birçok kutu var aslında
<ElixirVitae> Öyleyse bir şikayet kaydı bırak, adını "dilek ve öneri" yapsınlar.
<ElixirVitae> ( ￣ ▽ ￣ )ノ Ｄｏｈｏｈｏｈｏｈｏ～
<turgay> dilek kutusu istek kutusu kaza kutusu  vsvs
<turgay> kaza kutusuna bir yerde aklına gelen olabilcek olması muhtemel bir kaza olasılığını yazıyorsun
<turgay> ElixirVitae:  bizde dilekçe kurusu rapor kutusu  da var
<turgay> raporunu bu kutuya atıyorsun fiziki temas olmaz
<ElixirVitae> İnsan kaynakları müdirenizin elini sıkmak isterim~
<turgay> 3 gün istirahat al al kutuya  olay budur :D
<turgay> ElixirVitae: :D müdire nerden çıktı
<ElixirVitae> Tüm işini insan görmeden hallediyormuş.
<ElixirVitae> Erkek adam yüz-yüze görüşür~
<turgay> ElixirVitae: sınır yok bizim kurumda
<ElixirVitae> ( ¬‿¬)
<akar1m> beyler
<ElixirVitae> Öyle, öyle
<akar1m> http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php?content=115901
<akar1m> bunu indirdim
<akar1m> window decorations'a bakıyom installed olarak gözüküyo
<akar1m> ama bü türlü ordaki menüden seçemiyom :(
<turgay> akar1m:  beraber yapalım mı ?
<akar1m> olur turgay müsaitsen eğer
<ElixirVitae> KDE mi o?
<turgay> sistem ayarları / pencere dekorasyonları
<turgay> evet kde
<akar1m> tamam ordayım şu anda turgay
<ElixirVitae> Bir tek KDE denemedim herhalde şu DEler içinde.
<akar1m> ElixirVitae:  kesin dene dostum
<akar1m> ben aşık oldm kde ye
<akar1m> :D
<turgay> akar1m:  kde-look sitesi mevcut orada simge tema vs vs bulursun zaten kde ile tümleşiktir
<ElixirVitae> Ben minimalist severim.
<turgay> akar1m:  dediğim menüye geldin mi?
<akar1m> tmm turgay not ediyom
<ElixirVitae> Zıplayan pencerelere ihtiyacım yok.
<akar1m> geldim şu anda ordayım turgay
<ElixirVitae> ( ¬‿¬)
<turgay> akar1m:  sitem otomatik ordan çekiyor dosylarıu zaten
<akar1m> ElixirVitae:  benimde zıplayan pencereyle işimolmaz ama özelleştiriyom kendime göre
<turgay> yeni dekorasytonlar al düğmesine tıkla
<turgay> ister arama kutusuna yaz ister bakarak seç
<akar1m> tıkladım
<akar1m> ordan buldum installed kısmında gözüküyor indirdiğim OS x Aurorae isminde
<turgay> seçme sayfasını kapat
<ElixirVitae> Belki haftaya denerim KDE yi, bir minimal kurasım vardı zaten, ondan önce bir hafta kadar kullanır bakarım.
<akar1m> sudo apt-get install kde-full hemen dene
<turgay> akar1m:  ordan örnejk pencere temaları içersin eeklenecektir
<akar1m> :D erteleme ElixirVitae
<turgay> ElixirVitae:  seni kde 5 denemeye baklerim 2014  ilk ayları :D
<akar1m> yok turgay beceremedim indirdiğim şey çıkmıyo orda:(
<ElixirVitae> Zaten LTSden LTSye değiştirmeyi planlıyorum sistemi.
<ElixirVitae> 14.04 ile denerim belki~
<akar1m> 10.04 LTS rulez :D
<turgay> akar1m:  printscreen tuşuna basarmsıın ?
<akar1m> 12.04'de diski görmedi :D 10.04 çatır çatır görüp testdiskle tarattım :D
<ElixirVitae> Ne zaman bitecek 10.04 e destek?
<akar1m> ok turgay
<akar1m> turgay:  tamam çözdüm
<akar1m> olayı
<akar1m> kapattım tekrar açtım window decorationsu
<akar1m> orda çıktı indirdiğim tema
<akar1m> teşekkür ederim :D
<turgay> bende orda dedim
<akar1m> ama daha demin çıkmadı
<turgay> akar1m:  yeni tema dekorasyon al vs düğmelerine tıkladığında birsürü  program çıkıyorya
<akar1m> şimdi kapatıp açınca otomatikman belirdi valla
<turgay> onlar verdiğim adresteki teme simge ikondlardır
<akar1m> mouse behaviour u nerden ayarlıcam system settingsden
<akar1m> tek tıklayınca açmasın belgeleri 2 kere tıklayınca açsın isityom
<turgay> akar1m:  masaüstü duvar kağıdını değiştmeyi öğürendin mi?
<akar1m> öğrendim turgay
<turgay> ordan yeni duvar kağıtlarıda alabilirsin yine aynı yere yani kde-look sitesinden çekecektir
<turgay> akar1m:   sistem ayarları / girdi aygıtları
<turgay> fare menüsünü yan taraftan seçip ayarı göreceksin zaten
<akar1m> ok bakıyorum
<akar1m> eyv tamamdır onu da hallettim
<akar1m> süper oldu oh be :D
<akar1m> kaç gündür yapacam üşeniyom
<turgay> simge değişimi falan :)
<akar1m> system settingse girdim tek tek kurcalıyom şu anda her yeri
<turgay> fare imleci değişimi
<akar1m> didik didik ettim :D
<akar1m> fare imlecimi değiştirdim :D
<akar1m> kırmızı yaptım :D
<akar1m> masaüstüne trash bin eklemeyi araştıyorum şimdik
<ElixirVitae> Bu KDE de Unity ye göre nasıl bir response time var?
<turgay> istersen internetten indiyor  ordan yeni simge al butonuna tıklarsan
<ElixirVitae> Nautilus açmak işkenceydi Unity üzerinde.
<ElixirVitae> Değiştirdim PCManFM ile
<turgay> ElixirVitae:  geçiş sürecinde şuan grafik düzzeltmeleri ve kod temizliği yapılıyor gelecek sürümler için
<turgay> kde 4.10 güncel sürüm stabil ve hızlı
<ElixirVitae> Yeni çıkmış sürüm kuracağım tek şey browserdır.
<ElixirVitae> 4.10 da yeni çıktı
<turgay> kde4.10.1 çıktı
<ElixirVitae> Bir ton börtüsü böceği vardır şimdi.
<turgay> kde her 6 aylık sürede yeni sürüm çıkarıtoyr
<turgay> 14 ağustyosta  4.11 çıkacak
<ElixirVitae> Stable dönemi ne zamana denk geliyor?
<ElixirVitae> Latest stable denerim belki...
<turgay> bunlar aslında stabil
<akar1m> turgay: biliyorum şimdi kızıcan bana araştırmıyon diye de vallaha çok uykum geldi son bi sorum var sana şu anda kullandığım kde versionunu nasıl öğrenicem
<akar1m> :D
<turgay> akar1m:  aç bir  program hakkında veya yardım kısmını incele :D
<ElixirVitae> kde --version?
<turgay> akar1m:  sisytem ayarlarında üst menüde yardım sekmesine bile tıklasan görürsün :)
<akar1m> hah onu soruyom işte :D help göremediydim
<akar1m> benim kde bu
<akar1m> KDE - Be Free!
<akar1m> Platform Version 4.9.4
<turgay> ElixirVitae:   kde 4.9  geçişin önemli ayağıydı
<ElixirVitae> &g kde latest stable
<f0und> ElixirVitae: KDE - Getting KDE Software: <http://www.kde.org/download/>; KDE Plasma Workspaces, Applications and Platform 4.8 Improve: <http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.8/>; KDE repositories - openSUSE: <http://en.opensuse.org/KDE_repositories>; SDB:KDE upgrade - openSUSE: <http://en.opensuse.org/SDB:KDE_upgrade>; Latest Stable KDE 4.6 repo for Tumbleweed: (2 more messages)
<ElixirVitae> &more
<f0und> ElixirVitae: <http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/applications/457337-latest-stable-kde-4-6-repo-tumbleweed.html>; Gentoo Linux Projects -- Gentoo KDE Project: <http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/>; KDE 4.9 Brings Fresh Stability and Performance to the Linux ...: (more message)
<turgay> 4.10 -4.11 yenileme düzeltme ghata ayıklama vs
<ElixirVitae> &more
<f0und> ElixirVitae: <http://www.pcworld.com/article/260285/kde_4_9_brings_fresh_stability_and_performance_to_the_linux_desktop.html>; 10 reasons why GNOME is better than KDE | TechRepublic: <http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/10things/10-reasons-why-gnome-is-better-than-kde/570>
<turgay> 4.12 bilinmez ama kde5 ile kde arayüzü korunacak
<akar1m> turgay: sence benim şu anda kullandığım kde version nasıl
<akar1m> güncelleme yap dersen araştırıp yapam
<turgay> akar1m:  kullan biraz sen onu
<akar1m> ok
<ElixirVitae> Bir de K harfi saplantısı vardı değil mi KDE de?
<akar1m> mac görünümlü yaptım iconları
<turgay> nisan ayında kubuntu yeni sürüm çıkacak o zaman daha stabil bir sürüm kurarsın şimdilik kurcala öğren nerde ne var
<akar1m> minimize maximize ve close iconları var ya
<akar1m> çok hoşuma gidiyo öyle
<akar1m> kde yi mint le deneyecem bi de
<turgay> ElixirVitae:  ya karıştırma orayı K harfinin nerde geldiğini ingiliz bilim adamları hala araştırıyor :D
<akar1m> turgay: sen yazılımcı mısın
<ElixirVitae> İsveçli yok mu araştıranlar arasında?
<ElixirVitae> Magazinsel olaylara onlar bakıyor diye biliyordum.
<ElixirVitae> ( ¬‿¬)
<turgay> en son kullanıcıyım  pc yi evime kurdular kapama düğmesini göstermediklerin pc yi kapatmayı öğrenemedim
<akar1m> ugur: soru sormadığına göre uyuyup kaldın demi :D
<turgay> akar1m:  fedora mageia  suse bunlarada bakabilirsin
<akar1m> ok
<turgay> ama kde resmi olarak kubuntu üzerinde geliştirilir
<akar1m> turgay:  kaç senedir kullanıyosun sen linux
<ElixirVitae> akar1m, >Install gentoo
<ElixirVitae> ( ﾟ∀ﾟ)ｱﾊﾊ八八ﾉヽﾉヽﾉヽﾉ ＼ / ＼/ ＼
<turgay> yani şuki kdeyi geliştirenler kubuntu üğzerinde geliştiriyor
<turgay> bir alman şirketi resmi sponsor oldu
<akar1m> anladım, bunu bilmiyordum kubuntu denek bir o.s o halde =)
<akar1m> işin içinde alman varsa tamamdır güvenirim
<ElixirVitae> Herkes ubuntuyu test için kullanıyor zaten.
<ElixirVitae> Steam de önce ubuntuya verildi.
<akar1m> aynen ya
<akar1m> ubuntu süper abi
<akar1m> bende ilk ubuntu cd mi sipariş etmiştim
<turgay> akar1m:  fazla uzun değil
<turgay> bir süredir :D
<akar1m> 9.04 lü bi sürüm gelmişti sanırım tam hatırlamıyom
<akar1m> oo tamam
<akar1m> screen edge kullanımını da öğrendim
<akar1m> üstte panel yarattım default panel olarak
<akar1m> sonra alttaki bozduğum paneli sildim
<akar1m> ilk kde kurduğumdaki default paneli alta taşıdım
<akar1m> süper ya bu kde
<turgay> akar1m:  paneli istersem imleç geldiğinde gözükecek şekle falan bürütebnilirsin
<turgay> ve panel rengini seçebilirsin
<akar1m> auto hide sevmiyorum ya
<turgay> benim panel rengim neked
<akar1m> renk değiştirme artık zevk işi de ben şu an temel şeyleri öğrenmeye çalışıyom
<akar1m> senin makinadan bi screenshot aatabilir misin turgay
<turgay> http://ompldr.org/vaHBoYw
<akar1m> masaüstünde hiç dosya yok ki senin
<akar1m> folder view kullanıyom ben
<turgay> onu sağ tık ile ayarlarsın
<akar1m> turgay:  irc client olarak ben quassel kullanıyorum
<akar1m> sen ne kullanıyosun
<turgay> konversation
<turgay> kde kendi irc istemcisii
<akar1m> anladıö
<akar1m> anladım
<akar1m> pekiiiiiiiiiiiii system fontu olarak ne kullanıyosun
<turgay> istersen duvar kağıdını hareketli yapabilirsin
<akar1m> onu değiştirem bakalım bi de
<akar1m> yok hareketli şeyleri sevmiyom sabit olsun koyu renk olsun göz yormasın :D az efekt olsun az sistem kaynağı kullansın
<turgay> sistem ayarları / uygulama görünümü / yazı tipleri
<turgay> sistem ayarları/ yazı tipi yönetimi
<akar1m> sen ne kullanıyorsun system font olarak
<turgay> akar1m:  sonra devam ederiz ben yatıyorum artık
<turgay> çok yorgunum
<akar1m> tmmdır
<akar1m> iyi geceler turgay
<akar1m> bende yatarım az sonra
<akar1m> azimle kurcalıyorum halen
<akar1m> hadi iyi geceler herkese
 * aykut hepinize mutlu pazarlar diler
<akar1m> herkese sleam
<Kartagis> sana da sleam
<akar1m> kde deki console un görüntüsünü değiştirmek istiyorum. yeni bi konsol teması falan indirip onu kurmak istiyorum var mı öneriniz ?
<ozcanesen> akar1m, yakuake kullanabilirsin kendi içerisinde tema özelliği barındırıyor
<turgay> selam
<Kartagis> &g yakuake
<f0und> Kartagis: Yakuake: <http://yakuake.kde.org/>; The KDE Extragear - Yakuake: <http://extragear.kde.org/apps/yakuake/>; Yakuake - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yakuake>; Pimp up your Terminal with Guake and Yakuake: <http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/guake-yakuake.html>; Yakuake - Drop Down Terminal - Kubuntu 11.10 - YouTube: (1 more message)
<Kartagis> selam turgay
<ElixirVitae> akar1m, terra var bak ozcanesen yapıyor
<ozcanesen> ElixirVitae, hocam ben onu yakuake'nin boşluğunu doldursun diye yapıyorum yahu
<ozcanesen> yakuake varken benimkinin adı geçmez :)
<ElixirVitae> Öyle deme şimdi, bakmışsın daha popüler olmuş, almış başını gitmiş
<ElixirVitae> Sonra release in içine koymuşlar standart terminal olarak falan
<ElixirVitae> ( ¬‿¬)
<ozcanesen> ElixirVitae, o günleri görecek miyim acaba :)
<ElixirVitae> Neden olmasın, ne farkın var yakuake yapan adam her kimse ondan
<s0u][ight> slm beyelr
<akar1m> ElixirVitae: terra terminal mi ?
<akar1m> yakuake kurdumda
<akar1m> benim kde de kullandığım termianelden farkını göremedim ben
<akar1m> valla
<akar1m> bana böyle kendiliğinden solid renklere sahio
<akar1m> göz yormayan ama renkli
<akar1m> bi terminal laazım
<akar1m> bıktım siyah beyazda
<akar1m> n
<Genc> guake denedinmi
<ozcanesen> akar1m, solid renkler derken?
<ozcanesen> şöyle bir renk şeması işini görür mü http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized
<ugur_> selam
<akar1m> ozcanesen:
<akar1m> evet
<akar1m> mükemmel
<akar1m> hatta tam olmasada aradığıma benzer
<akar1m> =)
<akar1m> buna bakın bi sürü örnek var beyler
<akar1m> http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized#screenshots
<akar1m> süper ya
<ugur_> arkadaslar  ben team viewer kurucam sitesine gidiyorum  paket iniyor ama kurulum esnasinda hata veriyor b
<Blaguvest> :)
<ugur_> ?(
<Blaguvest> ugur_,  sorunu bulmak icin kubuntu kuruyorum :) kendi pc de test ediyim hata neyden kaynaklaniyor tam olarak
<ugur_> :)
<ugur_> hll
<ugur_> :)
<ugur_> boot tan girdigim icin kanynakkanamaz dimi blaguvest
<ugur_> baris
<Blaguvest> yok
<Blaguvest> livecd oldu icin supem var ama olmamasi gerek
<ugur_> bence ondan kayankli olabilir yoksa neden firifoxsun indirsin
<ugur_> ondada hata vermesi gerekmezmi
<Blaguvest> ama o zaman firefox uda kurmazdi
<akar1m> ozcanesen:
<akar1m> verdiğin linteki terminali nasıl yapacağım
<ugur_> The package system could not be initialized, your configuration may be broken hata bu arkadaslar
<akar1m> yardım edebilir misin acep ?
<ozcanesen> orada
<ozcanesen> hangi terminallerde
<ozcanesen> kullanabileceğinin listesi var
<ozcanesen> googleda da
<ozcanesen> terminal ismi + solarized diye ararsan
<ozcanesen> nasıl yapılacağı ile ilgili döküman çıkar
<akar1m> hmm tamam
<akar1m> terminal ismi + solarized
<akar1m> ok
<akar1m> bakıyom
<ugur_> ozcanesen bu hatadan birseyler cikara biliyormusun <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<The package system could not be initialized, your configuration may be broken
<akar1m> bendeki terminaller 3 tane
<akar1m> yakuake
<akar1m> konsole
<ozcanesen> dpkg --configure -a
<ozcanesen> denedin mi ugur_
<akar1m> kde ninki bu sanırım
<akar1m> diğeri de bybou
<ozcanesen> akar1m, bir tanesini seç yahu
<ugur_> baris denedikmi ,zcanindedigini
<ugur_> kubuntu@kubuntu:~$ dpkg --configure -a dpkg: error: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<ugur_> bunu yazdi
<ozcanesen> doğal olarak
<ozcanesen> başına sudo koyman gerek
<ugur_> sory
<Blaguvest> ugur_,  sudo eklemedinmi?
<ugur_> hayir
<ugur_> tam kodu alabilirmiyim
<ozcanesen> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Blaguvest> sudo dpkg -i teamviewer.v8.64.deb
<ugur_> dpkg: error processing teamviewer.v8.64.deb (--install):  cannot access archive: No such file or directory Errors were encountered while processing:  teamviewer.v8.64.deb
<Blaguvest> benim verdim dosya isimi farklidir
<Blaguvest> sen kendi yukledin
<Blaguvest> team ismini yaz
<akar1m> ozcanesen: yok ben yapamacım sanki bunu :(
<akar1m> neyse biraz daha uğraşıyım
<ugur_> kubuntu@kubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg -i teamviewer_linux_x64.deb dpkg: error processing teamviewer_linux_x64.deb (--install):  cannot access archive: No such file or directory Errors were encountered while processing:  teamviewer_linux_x64.deb
<Blaguvest> ugur_,
<Blaguvest> sudo su
<ugur_> efendim
<Blaguvest> yazarak root
<Blaguvest> olmayi dene
<Blaguvest> ?
<ozcanesen> akar1m, hangi terminali seçtin sonuç olarak?
<ozcanesen> ona göre basitçe anlatan bir kaynak bulalım
<ugur_> kubuntu@kubuntu:~$ sudo su -i teamviewer_linux_x64.deb  su: invalid option -- 'i' Usage: su [options] [LOGIN]  Options:   -c, --command COMMAND         pass COMMAND to the invoked shell   -h, --help                    display this help message and exit   -, -l, --login                make the shell a login shell   -m, -p,   --preserve-environment        do not reset environment variables, and                                 keep the
<Blaguvest> ugur_,  yanlis yapiyorsun
<Blaguvest> ilk once
<Blaguvest> sudo su yazip enterle
<Blaguvest> root@kubuntu  olarak ismin deistimi?
<ugur_> evet
<Blaguvest> ok
<Blaguvest> simdi
<Blaguvest> apt-get update
<Blaguvest> yazim enter tusuna bas
<Blaguvest> sonra
<ugur_> eror
<Blaguvest> dpkg -i teamviewer_linux_x64.deb
<ugur_> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/command-not-found", line 21, in <module>     from CommandNotFound.util import crash_guard   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/CommandNotFound/__init__.py", line 1, in <module>     from CommandNotFound import CommandNotFound   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/CommandNotFound/CommandNotFound.py", line 4, in <module>     import gdbm ImportError: /usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynlo
<akar1m> ozcanesen: konsole yi seçtim
<akar1m> şunu bile beceremedim  :D http://kde-look.org/content/download.php?content=150093&id=1&tan=68010431&PHPSESSID=73d418f51f365f32d147e1abb2b80435
<akar1m> hazır yapılmışı
<ozcanesen> bak basitçe anlatıyorum
<ozcanesen>  ~/.kde4/share/apps/konsole/
<ozcanesen> şu klasörü bul
<ozcanesen> ilk kısım
<ozcanesen> kde4 ya da kde olabilir
<ozcanesen> ~ home dizinin zaten
<ozcanesen> sonra şu dosyayı https://raw.github.com/phiggins/konsole-colors-solarized/master/Solarized%20Dark.colorscheme
<ozcanesen> oraya Solarized Dark.colorscheme
<ozcanesen> ismiyle kaydet
<ozcanesen> sonra konsole'dan seçenekler -> profiller -> profili düzenle -> arayüz
<ozcanesen> orada renk şemaları gelecek karşına
<ozcanesen> tango xterm falan filan
<ozcanesen> oradan solarized seç hoop bitti
<ugur_> yok ya inmiyor
<ugur_> baris burdamisin
<ugur_> baris
<ugur_> indi sanirim
<ozcanesen> ismini yazarsan bildirim gider ugur_
<ozcanesen> Blaguvest, hey
<ugur_> ama team yaziyom konsola paket halinde g,steri o simgesiyok
<ugur_> ismini yaziyorum ama simge  gelmiyo kurmu; oldugum paket g,runuyo
<ugur> olmuyo
<ugur> denedinmi baris
<ugur> (Reading database ... 132513 files and directories currently installed.) Unpacking teamviewer (from .../abc/teamviewer_linux_x64.deb) ... Done
<akar1m> selam herkese
<akar1m> ugur:
<akar1m> halen teamviewer kuramadın mı sorun mu yaşıyosun
<ugur> efendim
<ugur> evet kuramiyorum
<ugur> varmi bir ,nerin
<ugur> onerin
<etsw> selam
<etsw> wifi lari goremiyor pc neden olabilir
<badblue_> meerhaba
#ubuntu-tr 2014-03-03
<Kartagis> turtleblues:
#ubuntu-tr 2014-03-04
<edips_> slm c++ bilen var mı?
#ubuntu-tr 2014-03-05
<okkangal> selamlar
<okkangal> yıllar sonra ilk defa ırc kanallarına girm
<ersoft> s.a
#ubuntu-tr 2014-03-06
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
#ubuntu-tr 2014-03-07
<fnoyanisi> slm
<ersoft> s.a.
<nortt> a.s
<ersoft> paco nerelerde
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<gneral> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2014-03-08
<gneral> selam
<totimkopf> Kartagis: bilmiyorum
<gneral> selam
<totimkopf> selam
<totimkopf> ne var ne yok
<gneral> selam totimkopf, ugrasmaca aynen :)
<gneral> totimkopf, issever.com.tr - acilista sifre soruyor mu, bir kontrol edebilir misin?
<totimkopf> yok, bilmiyorum
<gneral> tamam, sagol
<fnoyanisi> selam
<turgay> selam
<ElixirVitae> Selam turgay.
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<etsw> salam
<etsw> ses niye gelmez ya ubuntuda
#ubuntu-tr 2014-03-09
<etsw> selam
<etsw> kimse var mi acaba
<etsw> ses gelmiyo ya
<etsw> denemedigim sey kalmadi
<ElixirVitae> Selam etsw
<ElixirVitae> >Soru sorabilir miyim diye soru sormayın, lütfen sorunuzu sorun ve bekleyin.
<etsw> ElixirVitae: ses gelmiyor bunun nasil sorusu olabilir ki :D
<ElixirVitae> Soruların için #ubuntu yada ubuntu-tr forumları kullanarak daha hızlı cevap alabilirsin.
<etsw> neden ses gelmiyor sizce acaba? :/
<ElixirVitae> @g idling irc
<etsw> suan pulseaudio volume control kurdum
<etsw> orda ses geliyor gorunuyor fakat ses yok ilk defa boyle biseyle karsilastim
<etsw> her zamanki gibi kurdum ubuntuyu
<ElixirVitae> &g idling irc
<f0und> ElixirVitae: How to Idle in IRC: 6 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow: <http://www.wikihow.com/Idle-in-IRC>; Idling in IRC Channels.. - Tilted Forum Project Discussion Community: <https://thetfp.com/tfp/tilted-technology/63850-idling-irc-channels.html>; IRCHelp.org — Untitled Page: <http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/ifaq.html>; #G7 Idle RPG: Game Info: <http://idlerpg.net/>; IdleRPG - IRC Wiki: (2 more messages)
<etsw> 3rd partyleri de update leri de yaptim ama anlamadim
<ElixirVitae> Yardımcı olamayacağım, etsw.
<ElixirVitae> Alsa daha az problem çıkartıyor diye biliyorum.
<ElixirVitae> Belki bir de onu denemek istersin.
<ElixirVitae> &g alsa vs. pulseaudio
<f0und> ElixirVitae: PulseAudio - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PulseAudio>; PulseAudio - ArchWiki: <https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio>; linux - How do ALSA and PulseAudio relate? - Super User: <http://superuser.com/questions/144648/how-do-alsa-and-pulseaudio-relate>; How to Remove PulseAudio & use ALSA in Ubuntu Linux?: (2 more messages)
<etsw> alsa'nin sitesindeki driver firmware util lib hepsini manuel kurdum yine olmadi
<etsw> anlamadim ben de nedenini :/
<etsw> neyse ya eyvallah
<etsw> tekrar bi deniyim kurmayi
#ubuntu-tr 2015-03-02
<yoq> S.a
<yoq> :D
<yoq> Türk kanalý
<yoq> buLdum
<DanGeRGhosT> aykut
<DanGeRGhosT> burdamýsýn
<DanGeRGhosT> kanks
<DanGeRGhosT> :D
<DanGeRGhosT> Aranel
<DanGeRGhosT> Aranel
<DanGeRGhosT> aykut
<DanGeRGhosT> erdem
<DanGeRGhosT> f0und
<DanGeRGhosT> Kartagis
<DanGeRGhosT> onursa
<DanGeRGhosT> thiras
<DanGeRGhosT> ubuntulog
<aykut> DanGeRGhosT, bakıyorum spam yapıyorsun
<aykut> ayıp yapma
<DanGeRGhosT> kardeþim
<DanGeRGhosT> ingilizce
<DanGeRGhosT> biliyormusun
<DanGeRGhosT> aykut
<DanGeRGhosT> kanka
<aykut> bilmiyorum
<DanGeRGhosT> aykut
<DanGeRGhosT> kanka
<DanGeRGhosT> k1l_
<DanGeRGhosT> kanala
<DanGeRGhosT> Çagýrsana
<DanGeRGhosT> :S
<DanGeRGhosT> adminmi bu
<aykut> DanGeRGhosT, amaç ne ?
<DanGeRGhosT> kanka
<DanGeRGhosT> iyi bir arkadaþa
<DanGeRGhosT> benziyor
<DanGeRGhosT> bana niye
<DanGeRGhosT> kýzýyorsun yahu
<DanGeRGhosT> :(
<DanGeRGhosT> Ben türküm kanky
<DanGeRGhosT> Küfür etmedim ?
<DanGeRGhosT> ping
<aykut> olm türk olduğun su götürmez bi gerçek
<thiras> ahahahaha
<DanGeRGhosT> eyw kankacým
<DanGeRGhosT> :D
<DanGeRGhosT> Türküz Biz
<DanGeRGhosT> Ama küfür etmek La
<DanGeRGhosT> ;q
<aykut> boşver
<DanGeRGhosT> kankalar bu sunucu
<DanGeRGhosT> çok korumasýz
<DanGeRGhosT> siz hep
<DanGeRGhosT> burayamý
<DanGeRGhosT> takýlýrsýnýz
<DanGeRGhosT> ben çok sevdim
<DanGeRGhosT> burayý
<DanGeRGhosT> :D
<aykut> sen çok yeteneklisin
<DanGeRGhosT> eyw kanka
<aykut> tabi ki korumasız olcak
<aykut> sana karlı
<aykut> karşı*
<DanGeRGhosT> :(
<DanGeRGhosT> yetenekli
<DanGeRGhosT> deðilim kanka
<DanGeRGhosT> programý
<DanGeRGhosT> varki
<DanGeRGhosT> ;q
<DanGeRGhosT> Sana gönderim
<DanGeRGhosT> kanks
<aykut> yok ihtiyacım yok
<DanGeRGhosT> kanka
<DanGeRGhosT> Beni niye
<DanGeRGhosT> Sevmediniz
<DanGeRGhosT> :(
<aykut> biz burda yenileri sevmeyiz
<DanGeRGhosT> allah allah
<DanGeRGhosT> kanka ama ben bu alemde
<DanGeRGhosT> çok eskiyim
<DanGeRGhosT> sadece burada
<DanGeRGhosT> yeniyim
<DanGeRGhosT> Zencilerin yanýna
<DanGeRGhosT> gider onlarla
<DanGeRGhosT> kanka olurum bak !
<DanGeRGhosT> Türküm La ben
<DanGeRGhosT> Beni aranýza
<DanGeRGhosT> alýn
<aykut> ...
<DanGeRGhosT> kanka olalým
<DanGeRGhosT> :S
<aykut> yine geldi
<aykut> ...
<DanGeRGhosT> kanka
<DanGeRGhosT> bizim kanalda
<aykut> DanGeRGhosT, yyapma
<DanGeRGhosT> adam çok az
<DanGeRGhosT> :(
 * aykut facepalm
<aykut> ...
<cankus> s.a
<thiras> aykut, +a varsa koysana suna ban
<cankus> nasýlsýnýz
<DanGeRGhosT> yav
<DanGeRGhosT> Valla
<DanGeRGhosT> küstüm ya
<DanGeRGhosT> +a varsa
<DanGeRGhosT> banla ne demek
<DanGeRGhosT> thiras
<DanGeRGhosT> Selam verdim
<DanGeRGhosT> allahýn seLamýný
<DanGeRGhosT> aLmýyosunuz
<DanGeRGhosT> Arkadaþlar
<DanGeRGhosT> Ayýp deiLmi
<DanGeRGhosT> :)
<DanGeRGhosT> nasýL türksünüz ?
<DanGeRGhosT> karþýnýzda Gavur yok
<aykut> yhaşın kaç bro ?
<DanGeRGhosT> Müslümanüz
<DanGeRGhosT> insan bi seLam aLýr
<DanGeRGhosT> Ayýp !
<DanGeRGhosT> 24
<DanGeRGhosT> aykut
<aykut> müslüman değilim ben
<thiras> turk degiliz musluman degiliz
<DanGeRGhosT> Senin Yaþ kaç ?
<aykut> 42
<DanGeRGhosT> Müslüman
<DanGeRGhosT> Deðilmisiniz
<DanGeRGhosT> Harbiden
<DanGeRGhosT> :)
<aykut> değilim
<aykut> ben budistim
<thiras> bende degilim
<DanGeRGhosT> hmm
<DanGeRGhosT> üzüldüm arkadaþlar
<DanGeRGhosT> Gerçekten
<DanGeRGhosT> allah Affeder inþallah Sizi.
<DanGeRGhosT> erdem kanka
<DanGeRGhosT> Sendemi budistsin
<DanGeRGhosT> doðru söyLe
<DanGeRGhosT> :S
<DanGeRGhosT> aykut
<DanGeRGhosT> thiras
<DanGeRGhosT> budist kankiler
<DanGeRGhosT> özeLde kýzmý
<DanGeRGhosT> Tavlýyonuz
<DanGeRGhosT> Ben ingilizce
<erdem> ben "meşgul" üm
<DanGeRGhosT> biLmiyorum
<DanGeRGhosT> kanks
<DanGeRGhosT> erdem kanka
<DanGeRGhosT> burak paLavrayý
<DanGeRGhosT> özeLde kýz
<DanGeRGhosT> tavlýyom
<DanGeRGhosT> Demiyonda
<DanGeRGhosT> MeþguLüm
<DanGeRGhosT> Diyon
<DanGeRGhosT> hehe
<DanGeRGhosT> :D
<DanGeRGhosT> Abilerim
<DanGeRGhosT> Baþka
<DanGeRGhosT> türk kanalý varmý ?
<aykut> #Turks
<DanGeRGhosT> eyw kanka
<DanGeRGhosT> bi bakým
<DanGeRGhosT> oraya ne var ne yok
<DanGeRGhosT> ;q
<DanGeRGhosT> [17:36] * #Turks Kanalýndan ChanServ Tarafýndan Atýldýnýz (Invite only channel)
<DanGeRGhosT> bu ne La
<DanGeRGhosT> aykut
<DanGeRGhosT> kanks
<DanGeRGhosT> ne diyor
<DanGeRGhosT> +i 'de
<DanGeRGhosT> S.a
<DanGeRGhosT> Düþtüm kankiler
<DanGeRGhosT> Sevinmeyin
<DanGeRGhosT> GeLdim Geri
<DanGeRGhosT> :D
<DanGeRGhosT> aykut kanka
<DanGeRGhosT> #tuks
<DanGeRGhosT> kanalýnda
<DanGeRGhosT> +i de
<DanGeRGhosT> söylede
<DanGeRGhosT> -i alsýnlar la
<DanGeRGhosT> ,d
<DanGeRGhosT> .cs info #ubuntu-tr
<DanGeRGhosT>    « ChanServ ! »    Information on #ubuntu-tr:
<DanGeRGhosT>    « ChanServ ! »    Founder : heartsmagic
<DanGeRGhosT>    « ChanServ ! »    Registered : Jun 09 03:12:36 2008 (6y 38w 1d ago)
<DanGeRGhosT>    « ChanServ ! »    Last used : Feb 25 13:06:43 2015 (5d 2h 37m 53s ago)
<DanGeRGhosT>    « ChanServ ! »    Mode lock : +ntc-slk
<DanGeRGhosT>    « ChanServ ! »    Entrymsg : Kanalda log (kayıt) iÅŸlemi yapılmaktadır. Loglarda hakaret/küfür içeren içerik sonrasında gelecek ÅŸikayetler deÄŸerlendirilecek olup, ÅŸikayete sebep olan kanal sakini için gerekli iÅŸlem yapılacaktır.
<DanGeRGhosT>    « ChanServ ! »    Flags : GUARD
<DanGeRGhosT>    « ChanServ ! »    *** End of Info ***
<DanGeRGhosT> heartsmagic
<DanGeRGhosT> kim
<DanGeRGhosT> kanks ler
<DanGeRGhosT> kanalýn
<DanGeRGhosT> Sahibiymiþ
<DanGeRGhosT> :D
<DanGeR-GhosT> S.a
<DanGeR-GhosT> :D
<DanGeR-GhosT> Aranel ArTeS
<DanGeR-GhosT> aykut
<DanGeR-GhosT> erdem
<DanGeR-GhosT> öldünüzmü la
<DanGeR-GhosT> konuþunsana
<DanGeR-GhosT> :D
<DanGeRGhosT> kanksler
<DanGeRGhosT> S.a
<DanGeRGhosT> jangi kanaldasýnýz la
<DanGeRGhosT> :D
<DanGeRGhosT> S.a
<DanGeRGhosT> :D
<aykut> DanGeRGhosT, yapma
<aykut> beni sinirlendirme
<DanGeRGhosT> kanka
<DanGeRGhosT> Cevap verin
<DanGeRGhosT> Sizde
<DanGeRGhosT> :(
<aykut> başlatma cevabından
<DanGeRGhosT> ama soruyorum
<DanGeRGhosT> nerdesinizdiye
<DanGeRGhosT> benide alýn
<DanGeRGhosT> Aranýza
<DanGeRGhosT> Lütfen
<aykut> olm 10 yaşında mısın
<thiras> DanGeRGhosT, azicik sakin ol sen
<aykut> ergenlikten mi kurtulamadın
<DanGeRGhosT> :P
<DanGeRGhosT> aykut kanka
<aykut> irc ne git onu öğren gel
<DanGeRGhosT> Seni Seviyorum Lea
<DanGeRGhosT> ;d
<DanGeRGhosT> kanka
<DanGeRGhosT> Cidden
<DanGeRGhosT> özür dilerim ama Sesleniyorum
<DanGeRGhosT> S!kinize
<DanGeRGhosT> Takmýyosunuz
<DanGeRGhosT> özür diliyorum ama !
<DanGeRGhosT> !temizLe
<uGWYbvuWLxYM> fhcfx mnrzv lauyc :.
<daMaoeiv> jbune yegqp fcmsq :.
<Gdeb> uwdxy jllyj gnccz :.
<GlAEg> kckvw obkhy kpyyh :.
<dHHMRR> fhisz uudjm bbkkr :.
<mtmukqCNj> ggmfx brthy gwdxb :.
<KgnbBbZNXrL> vloxy fsidk rsgmr :.
<YePJZDQBmSE> rxhfn lxmeb yyvpj :.
<mlfDnJnnJe> pivva grtqz nnliu :.
<WUQD> aaxux wbhqa xmaky :.
<MViZReHKlKZL> xxakn xrnlf cdzxx :.
<GbqQZLQNo> axzgo mluci azfdl :.
<nBjYPDnnaKp> bdxba awowf wthbu :.
<EoAXMbfASh> jfhip azzcd xgkwv :.
<ojk> xspft dglpe idmgg :.
<rhRkHxhoWTA> kxyay vmnij kyjvd :.
<iNEq> ooeim kjxxb ahqyy :.
<VTDLxEJ> unoja jlzkn jrrnr :.
<HMRRsJKPVM> zdldm izofm thqow :.
<BKQreoDh> hygdq jhbnu xzwrp :.
<JKyY> ytmaf npaoq wffki :.
<atjntYHRhU> bsadz irhjq rglyf :.
<xDUfnrcgvtLh> uvphz pgbui fsmqq :.
<eIRytfCGs> djkmv ipvvg femll :.
<tHZNn> oyskz mezue kuobn :.
<sfqkcerjymf> uvoxw gzxlm cbovd :.
<iuxossE> txskc awdzh bruhw :.
<DanGeRGhosT> Pardon
<DanGeRGhosT> kanka
<DanGeRGhosT> :D
<DanGeRGhosT> kanalý
<DanGeRGhosT> temizledim
<DanGeRGhosT> kötü
<DanGeRGhosT> konuþturdun beni
<DanGeRGhosT> :(
<BMpiNxydA> dozuf ciisx ciygi :.
<thiras> DanGeRGhosT, report edildin kardesim
<DanGeRGhosT> kanka
<thiras> birazdan kill yersen sasirma
<DanGeRGhosT> modeme reset
<DanGeRGhosT> atýp
<DanGeRGhosT> farklý
<DanGeRGhosT> nickle
<DanGeRGhosT> gelirim
<DanGeRGhosT> :)
<thiras> tabii bizde report ederiz bir daha
<DanGeRGhosT> proxy le gelirim
<thiras> ne olacak
<DanGeRGhosT> :(
<DanGeRGhosT> yav
<thiras> cok mu zor allahsen
<DanGeRGhosT> arkadaþ olalým
<DanGeRGhosT> Dedik
<DanGeRGhosT> thiras
<DanGeRGhosT> Sen nerelisin
<DanGeRGhosT> topram
<DanGeRGhosT> Desene
<DanGeRGhosT> La niye
<DanGeRGhosT> bukadar
<DanGeRGhosT> Artissiniz
<DanGeRGhosT> birinizde
<DanGeRGhosT> biþe deyin yav
<DanGeRGhosT> Aranýza
<DanGeRGhosT> alýn beni
<DanGeRGhosT> Arkadaþ olalým
<DanGeRGhosT> :S
<DanGeRGhosT> kanka olalým
<DanGeRGhosT> Sizede öðretim
<DanGeRGhosT> kýz Tavlarsýnýz
<DanGeRGhosT> kanksler
<DanGeRGhosT> ;q
<thiras> ben onemlimi aldigim icin zaten
<thiras> sorun yok istedigin kadar spamle beni bana fark etmiyor yani
<thiras> farkina bile varmiyorum
<DanGeRGhosT> kanka
<DanGeRGhosT> eyw saoL
<DanGeRGhosT> Valla
<DanGeRGhosT> sýrf yaz
<DanGeRGhosT> diye
<DanGeRGhosT> Yapýyorum
<DanGeRGhosT> Niye yazmýyosunuz
<DanGeRGhosT> Cidden
<DanGeRGhosT> sinir oLdum
<DanGeRGhosT> insan bi
<DanGeRGhosT> sýcak davranýr ya
<DanGeRGhosT> Türk bu kardeþimizde der
<DanGeRGhosT> :S
<DanGeRGhosT> türk deðiliz
<DanGeRGhosT> diyosunuz
<DanGeRGhosT> Siz
<DanGeRGhosT> Ayýp deiLmi ?
<DanGeRGhosT> aslýný inkar eden bizden deiLdir
<DanGeRGhosT> :s
<DanGeRGhosT> mquin hoþ geldiniz.
<DanGeRGhosT> Bana Z line atmak içinmi Geldiniz Efendim.
<thiras> mquin, he is treathing us to change his ip and comeback here to spam more
<lEjIqSMBqdCg> wnomj sfkai oluxa :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<NIlowASg> nzdgu jamsy emztt :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<CgqEKiTU> ifufk mjiie paejm :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<uXRwtiUVUi> ggrak rilnu ewuta :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<hYkIOT> gsfbb gdrlu ndigq :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<lEjIqSMBqdCg> vhdrg udtom dmcrw :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<NIlowASg> vcqml gdqns spxdl :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<CgqEKiTU> uxaew ptvim cxoep :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<uXRwtiUVUi> sjyao izpef xpkeg :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<hYkIOT> xfkyh bskuz uixfr :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<lEjIqSMBqdCg> mpbsf ywyni stcza :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<NIlowASg> mtsud leopa xfuav :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<CgqEKiTU> nwrzl vuwkd qunne :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<uXRwtiUVUi> dkafl idpss jxtrq :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<hYkIOT> wqtoa qbaug vuung :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<lEjIqSMBqdCg> rynbd mizso pcysj :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<lEjIqSMBqdCg> caxlq wxcnr njmap :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<CgqEKiTU> kxydx orvzf gokri :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<CgqEKiTU> bsggx ibrlq aogax :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<NIlowASg> oxkjz ccyde nyket :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<uXRwtiUVUi> jvrkn osfzg lpamk :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<uXRwtiUVUi> exktc elujh frvti :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<NIlowASg> qkmys zzwxf zfjtm :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<lEjIqSMBqdCg> jfcsi ojwwj vmaxn :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<CgqEKiTU> zoatt qgurm uttev :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<NIlowASg> ywbvm itolo yhjiz :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<uXRwtiUVUi> ivoiu ewapy eozyo :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<hYkIOT> uzilh yrorz koiad :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<hYkIOT> ccrjt eqxww giktx :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<hYkIOT> uxogg bpzeb avdmd :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<lEjIqSMBqdCg> lfsfy ihdmn wtsrm :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<lEjIqSMBqdCg> xkyiw ewfpi aswcv :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<NIlowASg> oqwmz rvrrl uivss :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<CgqEKiTU> cldvs drnuw kbjzu :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<CgqEKiTU> bvulx luuwl opgfw :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<NIlowASg> sjsie obrvz eantz :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<uXRwtiUVUi> ftlrf momcz btvbs :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<uXRwtiUVUi> hultc pbnib syxjm :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<lEjIqSMBqdCg> mzuct imsji zxwjh :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<CgqEKiTU> fhzcg loift aauoj :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<NIlowASg> mqrdc mentw xdkwz :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<uXRwtiUVUi> ohmpk yyhit qfacd :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<hYkIOT> xshss aalvb iittg :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<hYkIOT> rufqw nrjxb yjaei :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<hYkIOT> hltlg uxbjh qxsci :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<lEjIqSMBqdCg> edxqs lvwer ihvxj :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<lEjIqSMBqdCg> hncyi qlrvf arumy :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<CgqEKiTU> rumse qywxz wstca :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<CgqEKiTU> cseoa khfht baqxv :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<NIlowASg> kcgtz nmzku mmltm :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<NIlowASg> quqwt vbwva rrvem :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<uXRwtiUVUi> hafut wieqq pxxlc :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<uXRwtiUVUi> yfeha bhklm svryw :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<hYkIOT> tmfue zofvn kinux :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<hYkIOT> eujuc fxwoe ixdkw :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<lEjIqSMBqdCg> crxvo efrlc ijpkc :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<lEjIqSMBqdCg> yifms pmiaw athif :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<NIlowASg> utvxn kyjfc jxhud :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<CgqEKiTU> tyfzj qltch oxyag :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<CgqEKiTU> ryzqu nppcw tyxtk :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<NIlowASg> aypet ebbdx qnvox :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<uXRwtiUVUi> pwruo reupw vfgou :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<uXRwtiUVUi> aqpmg auucu uhqcq :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<NIlowASg> fxcsg igbbk agjni :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<uXRwtiUVUi> clzrt jrqos dkmck :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<lEjIqSMBqdCg> ahrdz qtqbf btjgf :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<CgqEKiTU> yvufx mcdfw slwzn :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<hYkIOT> bnunc qlowd legbv :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<hYkIOT> leolx yqcdb pmklm :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<hYkIOT> tslyj xtpoi ujhhe :thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee  thiras Çükümü yeeeeee
<thiras> mquin, just look at the channel logs
<DanGeRGhosT> which made it rude ?
<DanGeRGhosT> :/
<DanGeRGhosT> a shame
<DanGeRGhosT> please do not
<DanGeRGhosT> Why are you doing this dont thiras ?
<niko> hi
<thiras> hi niko
<thiras> he is spamming the channel constantly and there is no op right now
<niko> could i know what happens here ?
<niko> thiras: 'he' is ?
<thiras> probably "he"
<thiras> i can understand that from his slang
<thiras> :)
<thiras> i can provide the logs if you need?
<DanGeRGhosT> thiris you doing it !!!!
<DanGeRGhosT> :(
<thiras> he stops when a staff is here
<niko> well, then we should stay a bit more
<thiras> thanks
<DanGeRGhosT> thanks niko
<gulsu> slmm
<gulsu> nasýlsýnýz arkadaþlar
<Kartagis> iyiyiz
<Kartagis> sen nasılsın?
<gulsu> tþk ediyorum hamd olsun allaha iyiyim
<thiras> yine aynisi
<thiras> geldi
<gulsu> herkez türkmü arkadaþlar kanaldaki
<thiras> hayir dallamada utf-8 yok
<gulsu> ilk defa giriyorum
<thiras> oradan ayyuka cikiyor farkinda degil
<thiras> ahahahah
<Kartagis> Heh, Thira gorunce senin kardeşin falan sandım
<thiras> ahahah
<thiras> DanGeRGhosT, o ya
<gulsu> arkadaþlar anlamadým ne dediðinizi
<thiras> 10 yasinda bebe iste
<DanGeRGhosT> aLeyküm seLam
<DanGeRGhosT> gulsu
<DanGeRGhosT> hoþ geLDiniz
<DanGeRGhosT> Hanýmefendi
<gulsu> h.b tþk ediyorum
<gulsu> nasýlsýnýz ?
<DanGeRGhosT> allah razý oLsun
<DanGeRGhosT> iyiyim Teþekkür Ediyorum
<DanGeRGhosT> Siz nasýlsýnýz
<DanGeRGhosT> :)
<gulsu> iyiyim ilk defa geliyorum
<DanGeRGhosT> hmm
<DanGeRGhosT> hoþ geldiniz
<DanGeRGhosT> sefalar getirdiniz
<DanGeRGhosT> dicemde
<DanGeRGhosT> pek hoþ deiL burasý
<DanGeRGhosT> :)
<gulsu> aynen ya arkadaþlar
<thiras> niko, could you set the channel "only registered can speak"
<gulsu> neden böyle davrandýlar anlamadým
<gulsu> :(
<gulsu> hii niko
<gulsu> how are you
<gulsu> ?
<thiras> it will solve the problem because everyone who use this channel constantly already registered
<CaDaLoZ> slmmmmmmmmmmmm
<CaDaLoZ> kanalllll
<ahmserserkan> S.a
<DanGeRGhosT> aleyküm seLam
<DanGeRGhosT> hoþ geldiniz
<DanGeRGhosT> arkadaþlar
<Kartagis> etti 4
<thiras> lol
<thiras> Kartagis, sende +a var miydi?
<Kartagis> keşke olsa
<Kartagis> #ubuntu-irc kanalından verebilirlermiş
<thiras> niko durumu izliyor
<DanGeRGhosT> Niko kim
<DanGeRGhosT> Arkadaþlar
<DanGeRGhosT> allahtan thiras
<DanGeRGhosT> Sana op sop vermemiþler
<DanGeRGhosT> :)
<DanGeRGhosT> kanaLda adam komaz atardýn
<DanGeRGhosT> Bak kaç Senedir bu kanaLdasýn
<DanGeRGhosT> aop , sop , halfop bile
<DanGeRGhosT> olamamýþsýn
<DanGeRGhosT> :D
<DanGeRGhosT> Where are you from Niko
<DanGeRGhosT> :$
<aykut> ...
<DanGeRGhosT> ....
<DanGeRGhosT> S.a Aykut
<DanGeRGhosT> NasýLsýn
<DanGeRGhosT> Mügmin kardeþim
<DanGeRGhosT> :)
<aykut> kötü
<DanGeRGhosT> hayýrdýr
<DanGeRGhosT> kardeþim
<DanGeRGhosT> sorun nedir
<aykut> hastayım
<aykut> üşüttüm
<DanGeRGhosT> Geçmiþ olsun kardeþim.
<DanGeRGhosT> Allah Þifa Versin.
<DanGeRGhosT> aykut memleket
<DanGeRGhosT> Neresi kardeþim
<aykut> bursa
<DanGeRGhosT> hmm
<DanGeRGhosT> Bende bursadaydým
<DanGeRGhosT> Bir ay öncesinekadar
<DanGeRGhosT> :)
<aykut> sen fazla hiperaktivite gösteriyon DanGeRGhosT
<aykut> kimseyi dışlamıyo burdaki insanlar
<DanGeRGhosT> Bursadamý Yaþýyorsun Kardeþim.
<aykut> evet
<DanGeRGhosT> hmm
<DanGeRGhosT> Bursada
<DanGeRGhosT> Bia port var
<DanGeRGhosT> biliyormusun ?
<DanGeRGhosT> Bursa Spor Antreman Sahasýnýn
<DanGeRGhosT> Yanýnda
<DanGeRGhosT> Rezidanslar
<aykut> yok
<DanGeRGhosT> 3 tane 20 þer katlý
<DanGeRGhosT> :S
<DanGeRGhosT> hmm
<aykut> ilgim alakam yok
<DanGeRGhosT> aykut Müslüman Deðiliz diyorlar kardeþim
<DanGeRGhosT> Doðrumu diyorlar
<DanGeRGhosT> Yoksa Gerçekten öyLemi
<aykut> ben müslüman değilim
<DanGeRGhosT> Saygýmýz var Bizim Herkezin inancýna.
<DanGeRGhosT> Meraktan soruyorum Sadece.
<DanGeRGhosT> hmm
<aykut> en azından ben değilim yani
<DanGeRGhosT> türkmüsün kardeþim.
<aykut> türküm
<DanGeRGhosT> hmm
<DanGeRGhosT> aykut kardeþim
<DanGeRGhosT> Ama nasýL oLdu bu oLay
<DanGeRGhosT> Biraz anlatýrmýsýn
<DanGeRGhosT> Lütfen
<aykut> ney nasıl oldu
<DanGeRGhosT> Merak Ediyorum.
<DanGeRGhosT> Yani annen baban müslümanmý
<aykut> evet
<DanGeRGhosT> Yoksa onlardamý Baþka bir dinden
<DanGeRGhosT> hmm
<DanGeRGhosT> Sen neden inanmýyorsun kardeþim.
<DanGeRGhosT> Lütfen yanlýþ anlama
<DanGeRGhosT> Merak ettiðim için soruyorum.
<aykut> inanmak için sebebim kalmadı
<DanGeRGhosT> Herkezin inancýna Saygýmýz sonsuz.
<DanGeRGhosT> Bunu Sana Düþündüren ne kardeþim
<DanGeRGhosT> aykut kardeþim.
<DanGeRGhosT> Sadece Þunu Demek iStiyorum Sana
<DanGeRGhosT> inanmak için Sebebinin kaLmadýðýný SöyLüyorsun.
<thiras> Pici, DanGeRGhosT ahmserserkan ujjain CaDaLoZ is the same person. he has some stupid mIRC scirpt(you can check ctcp version). and he is trolling channel constantly. sometimes join/leave attacks
<DanGeRGhosT> Yanlýþ anlama Sana kýzmýyorum Veya baþka biþe
<DanGeRGhosT> Her koyun kendi Bacagýndan
<DanGeRGhosT> Asýlýr
<DanGeRGhosT> Allah Yok Diyorsun
<Pici> thiras: looking for a freenode staffer right now..
<DanGeRGhosT> inanmýyorsun
<aykut> inanmak için sebebim kalmadı aksine inanmamak için çokca sebebim var
<aykut> hayat görüşüm bu yönde
<DanGeRGhosT> aykut saygý duyuyprum kardeþim.
<DanGeRGhosT> ama Hadi Varsa.
<DanGeRGhosT> Hiç birimiz görmedik Allahý
<aykut> şöyle bi dünyaya doğru gözle baktığında gerek olmadığını görürsün
<DanGeRGhosT> Veya diðer peygamberlerin mucizelerini
<DanGeRGhosT> kuranda yazanþeyleri.
<DanGeRGhosT> Mucizeleri meseLa
<DanGeRGhosT> :)
<aykut> hadi varsa diyerek inanan birisi zaten farklı bi yoldadır
<DanGeRGhosT> aykut kardeþim.
<aykut> koskoca tanrı senin sırf zamanı geldiğinde kendini kurtarmak için kendini inanmaya zorladığını göremeyecek mi ?
<aykut> ayrıca kuranda vesayrede herhangi bir mucize yok
<aykut> bütün kitaplar kendinden eski hikayelerin bir derlemesi
<DanGeRGhosT> Birsürü mucize anlatýyor surelerde.
<aykut> bolca alegorik anlatımla belirli politik yönlendirme
<aykut> yani inanmıyorum kısaca
<DanGeRGhosT> ben müslümaným ve elham dürüllah allahýn varlýgýna inanýyorum
<DanGeRGhosT> kardeþim.
<DanGeRGhosT> namaz kýlmýyorum
<DanGeRGhosT> oruçta tutmuyorum.
<DanGeRGhosT> ama emin oL Caný gönülden inanýyorum günah iþlediðimin farkýndayým allah affetsin diyorum.
<DanGeRGhosT> Zina da yapýyorum
<aykut> pekala dünya görüşü farkı diyelim
<aykut> öyle işte
<DanGeRGhosT> aykut kardeþim
<aykut> sen biraz hiperaktivite gösteriyosun
<aykut> neden
<DanGeRGhosT> allah hadi varsa ozaman senin halin ne olacak
<DanGeRGhosT> öbür dünyada
<DanGeRGhosT> Sana sonsuz bir hayat sunuluyor
<aykut> varsa diye birşey yok
<DanGeRGhosT> bu dünyada en fazla 100 yaþýna kadar
<DanGeRGhosT> yaþayacaksýn.
<aykut> olmadığı üzerine kuamar oynamıyorum
<DanGeRGhosT> varsa ozaman Cehennem azabý göreceksin.
<aykut> olma ihtimali yok
<aykut> <aykut> koskoca tanrı senin sırf zamanı geldiğinde kendini kurtarmak için kendini inanmaya zorladığını göremeyecek mi ?
<DanGeRGhosT> aykut baþka bir dine inanýyormusun
<aykut> buna pascal's wager denir
<DanGeRGhosT> kardeþim.
<aykut> kocaman bir logical fallacy dir
<aykut> din kapsamında birşeye koyamazsın
<aykut> hayat felsefem var
<aykut> belirli evrensel kurallar
<aykut> Pici, thanks
<Kartagis> DanGeRGhosT: konuyu dinden çıkar
<Kartagis> burası ubuntu kanalı
<aykut> nicki mi değiştirsem
<aykut> thiras, lsşdjhsdg önüne gelen pm atıyo
<thiras> abi
<thiras>  /mode aykut +R yap
<thiras> sadece registerlilar private message atabiliyor
<aykut> tamamdır
#ubuntu-tr 2015-03-03
<Kartagis> hrm
<ubuntu068> selamün aleyküm
<ubuntu068> arkadaşlar mümkünse yardıma ihtiyacım var
<Kartagis> sorunu sorarsan mümkün olması mümkün ;)
<ubuntu068> şimdi xubuntu 14.04 lts kullanıyordum ve sıkıntım yoktu
<ubuntu068> x86 idi X64 e linux-mint ile geçeyim dedim
<ubuntu068> oradada sorun olmadı
<ubuntu068> ubuntu 14.10 kurulumunu yaparken live cd de yine çalışan usb mouse ve eternet bağlantım
<ubuntu068> kurulum bittikten sonra çalışmamamaya başladı
<ubuntu068> imleç öylece duruyor
<ubuntu068> apt-get hata veriyor
<ubuntu068> kurulumu yeniledim yine aynı
<ubuntu068> lsusb de optical mouse diye görüyor
<ubuntu068> usb den çalıştırıncadda sorun yok
<Kartagis> X modülü yüklenmemiş olmalı
<ubuntu068> çözüm
<Kartagis> istediğin fare mi touchpad mi?
<Kartagis> apt-get ne hata veriyor?
<ubuntu068> usb ve ps2 mouse ikiside çalışmıyor
<ubuntu068> apt-get eternet kartımdan dolayı hata veriyormu :)
<ubuntu068> internete bağlanamıyor şuan
<Kartagis> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<ubuntu068> #Dinamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc rsolver (3) grenerated by resolvconf(8)
<Kartagis> o kadar mı?
<ubuntu068> #DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<ubuntu068> BU KADAR
<Kartagis> nameserver falan yok o zaman
<ubuntu068> elle yazıyorum özür
<Kartagis> sorun değil, acını anlıyorum
<Kartagis> kablosuz ağa mı bağlanıyorsun?
<ubuntu068> eternet
<Kartagis> ha bir de lspci
<ubuntu068> kurulum aşamasında tüm seçenekleri denedim
<Kartagis> lspci | grep eth0
<ubuntu068> boş
<Kartagis> pardon
<Kartagis> lspci | grep Ethernet
<ubuntu068> 02:00.0 Ethernet Controller:Broadcom Corpalink Netlink BCM57788 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe /rev 01)
<ubuntu068> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: REALTEK seniconducto CO.,RTL8169 PCI Gıgabit ethernet controller (rev 10)
<Kartagis> &g ubuntu rtl8169 .deb
<f0und> Kartagis: Script to Fix R8168 and R8111 in Debian/Ubuntu GNU/Linux ...: <http://nosemaj.org/hardy-r8168>; Fixing RTL8111/8168B kernel module on Debian/Ubuntu | Randys ...: <http://djlab.com/2010/10/fixing-rtl8111-8168b-driver-debian-ubuntu/>; Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8168d ... - Ask Ubuntu: (3 more messages)
<Kartagis> Luckily, there is hope.  yazan paragrafı oku
<Kartagis> 2.link
<Kartagis> djlab ile başlayan
<ubuntu068> This is somewhat embarrassing, isn’t it?
<Kartagis> orada yazılanları uygula
<ubuntu068> bakıyorum hemen
<ubuntu068> dosyayı bilgisayara aktaramıyorum
<ubuntu068> usb ler çalışmıyor
<Kartagis> o zaman yeniden kurman lazım, üzgünüm sana bu haberi verdiğim içim
<Kartagis> -m+n
<ubuntu068> kurarım klurmasına sorun değil
<ubuntu068> -m+n nedir
<Kartagis> içim yazdım, o düzeltme
<Kartagis> m harfini çıkar, n harfini koy
<ubuntu068> :)
<ubuntu068> uzun süredir irc ye girmediğim için
<ubuntu068> teşekkürler ilginiz için
<ubuntu068> kurulumda bir parametre girmek lazımmı peki
<Kartagis> sanmıyorum
<Kartagis> kurarken ethernet bağlı olsun ama
<ubuntu068> bağlı kurulumda mouse ve eternet çalışıyor
<ubuntu068> kurulum bittikten sonra neden se
<ubuntu068> xubuntu indiriyorum birde
<ubuntu068> olmadı yine
<Kartagis> haydaa
<ubuntu068> işlemci intel e7500
<ubuntu068> 64 bit olmama ihtimali varmıki
<ubuntu068> 64 bit diyor ama
<Kartagis> uname -a
<ubuntu068> x84_64
<DLine> wget -c Kartagis
<Kartagis> curl DLine
<DLine> ChanServ ile muhabbet mi ediyorsun yukarida :)
<Kartagis> hop, indim
<Kartagis> sevgilim o benim
<DLine> :)
<DLine> dilsiz sevgili
<DLine> tek tarafli ask
<ubuntu068> Kartagis: 64 bit 4 tane dağıtım denedim ama 32 bit çalıştırıyor
<DLine> centos kur sen
<DLine> duzgun calisan 64 istiyorsan
<Kartagis> wb mquin
<mquin> thanks
<Kartagis> your nick reminds me of LeGuin ;)
<DLine> mobil uyumlu sitesi olan var mi ?
<DLine> page speed degeri 92/100 olan sitenin
<DLine> mobil uyumluuk orani 65/100 degerinde
<DLine> bu orani yukseltebilen var mi ? ve nasil ?
<DLine> 970px genislik normal sayfalar
<DLine> 30px e cevirin deniyor
<DLine> 320px
<DLine> ama tum div ler bir table icinde sabit
<DLine> table icinde olmadigi zamanda tum browserlarda ayni gorunmuyor site
<DLine> bir cozum ariyorum ama nasil
<DLine> neyse
<DLine> birak daginik kalsin modelini sectim simdilik :)
<DLine> css responsive ile ugrasilmaz
<DLine> google da ilginc harbiden
<DLine> tiklanacak hedefler birbirine cok yakin diyor
<DLine> hedefler adsense reklami icinde :)
#ubuntu-tr 2015-03-04
<onopisi> selam nasılsınız
<onopisi> herkez away
#ubuntu-tr 2015-03-06
<OnurLinux34> selam
<command> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2015-03-07
<heartsmagic> merhaba
#ubuntu-tr 2015-03-08
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar nasılsınız ?
<hwpplayer1> hangi ortamları kullanıyorsunuz kaynak kod yönetimi için github vd sitelerden
<hwpplayer1> https://notabug.org/ sitesini takip ediyor musunuz ?
#ubuntu-tr 2016-03-07
<sorunbuyuk> ubuntu kuramıyorum acil
<sorunbuyuk> hayatta olan varsa iki dakka baksın
<sorunbuyuk> kimse mi yok
<sorunbuyuk> beyler
<sorunbuyuk> arkadaşalr
<sorunbuyuk> açık kaynak koda gönül vemiş yoldaşlar
<ogny> herkese iyi gunler
<ogny> usenet kullanan var mi
#ubuntu-tr 2016-03-08
<damascene> New OS X Ransomware KeRanger Infected Transmission BitTorrent Client Installer http://researchcenter.paloaltonetworks.com/2016/03/new-os-x-ransomware-keranger-infected-transmission-bittorrent-client-installer/  The two KeRanger infected Transmission installers were signed with a legitimate certificate issued by Apple. The developer listed this certificate is a Turkish company with the ID Z7276PX673
<hwpplayer1> selam millet
#ubuntu-tr 2016-03-09
<ogny> slm
<Kartagis> selam bebek
<Kartagis> dün akşam gidip bir iphone aldım
<Kartagis> 5
<ogny> puff
<ogny> pahali oyuncaklar
<ogny> general mobile android one
<ogny> 700 tl., turkcell satiyor, faturaya ek oduyorsun
<ogny> sanirim 24 ay full update garantili
<acil> Selam
#ubuntu-tr 2016-03-10
<ogny> slm
<damascene> slm
<ogny> debian kullanicisi var mi
<Kartagis> türevi olmaz mı?,
<ogny> systemd varsa olur
<ogny> ubuntu/mint systemd'ye gecmedi sanirim
<Kartagis> hehea
<Kartagis> geçen gün bir debian kullanıcısı, systemd yeryüzünden kalkmalı diyordu
<ogny> burasi tartismali abi
#ubuntu-tr 2016-03-11
<ogny> slm
<damascene> slm
<ogny> damascene: orada misin
<ogny> Kartagis: orada misin
<ogny> Host: orkung-onair-OS: Linux 3.16.0-4-amd64/x86_64-Distro: Debian 8.3-CPU: 4 x Intel Core i5-5200U (2429.968 MHz)-Processes: 194-Uptime: 2d 17h 6m-Users: 3-Load Average: 0.34-Memory Usage: 5498.77MB/7739.80MB (59.24%)-Disk Usage: 27.03GB/105.26GB (25.68%)
<ogny> hmm ok
<ogny> simdi oldu
<Kartagis> evet
<ogny> sysinfo ciktimin kanalda gorunup gorunmedigini soracaktim
<ogny> sonradan farkettim, parametresi var
<Kartagis> görünmüyor
<ogny> Host: orkung-onair-OS: Linux 3.16.0-4-amd64/x86_64-Distro: Debian 8.3-CPU: 4 x Intel Core i5-5200U (2655.468 MHz)-Processes: 191-Uptime: 2d 17h 9m-Users: 3-Load Average: 0.13-Memory Usage: 5757.96MB/7739.80MB (65.58%)-Disk Usage: 27.02GB/105.26GB (25.67%)
<ogny> ^^ bu gelmedi mi
<Kartagis> Hayır, debian olunce gelmiyor
<Kartagis> hihoyt
<ogny> haha
#ubuntu-tr 2016-03-12
<hwpplayer1> selam arkadaşlar
#ubuntu-tr 2016-03-13
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar
<hwpplayer1> nasılsınız
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar nasılsınız
#ubuntu-tr 2017-03-07
<mertyildiran> Merhabalar
<slarikan> selam
<command> selam mertyildiran
<command> selam slarikan
<command> slarikan, bayadır yoktun
<slarikan> ubuntu kullanmayı uzun süre bıraktım
<slarikan> şimdi ubuntu kurmaya çalıştığım bi acerim var
<slarikan> ama kuramıyorum
<slarikan> https://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=55615.0
<f0und> Title: Acer aspire es1-533 kurulum tamamlanmıyor (at forum.ubuntu-tr.net)
<mertyildiran> merhaba tekrardan ben bu chat odasına developer arkadaşlar ile tanışmak için girdim ama burada sadece Ubuntu support konusunda mı konuşmak gerekiyor?
<slarikan> daha doğrusu linux kuramıyorum
<slarikan> askubuntuda bişeyler gördüm ubuntu ile uğraşa devam ettim
<mertyildiran> @slarikan "grub oluşturma aşamasında resmen kiltlenmiş kalmış" yazmışsın. Hangi aşamadan bahsettiğini tam anlayamadım?
<slarikan> kurulum bitmeye yakın grub kurmaya çalışıyor ama donup kalıyor
<slarikan> askubuntu da grub kurmadan kurulum yapıp manuel kurmaya çalışmışlar
<slarikan> bende hata veriyor komutlar
<mertyildiran> genelde kurulum ekranındaki hatalar AHCI vs Legacy 'den kaynaklanır
<slarikan> remziyapar sağolsun tercüme etti bazılarını
<mertyildiran> BIOS'a girip Legacy modda usb'yi boot etmeyi denedin mi_
<slarikan> uefi dışında seçme imkanı yok
<slarikan> kilitli
<mertyildiran> Legacy desteklemesi lazım anakart modeli nedir?
<slarikan> bilmiyorum
<mertyildiran> hmm
<mertyildiran> bir de yakın zamanda KDE Neon isminde yeni bir distro çıktı Ubuntu 16.04 tabanlı: https://neon.kde.org/
<f0und> Title: KDE neon (at neon.kde.org)
<slarikan> destekleyebilir ama kilitlemişler
<mertyildiran> Anladım
<mertyildiran> bir de KDE Neon kurmayı dene şu an most stable distro KDE Neon
<slarikan> çoğu dağıtım aynı yerde donuyo
<mertyildiran> Büyük ihtimalle Legacy başlatabilsen sorunsuz yükleyecektir.
<slarikan> büyük ihtimalle
<slarikan> acerin forumunda da türkçe yok
<mertyildiran> İşletim sistemiyle ilgili bir probleme çözüm ararken laptop marka model ile sonuça ulaşmaya çalışmak pek birşey kazandırmaz
<mertyildiran> Anakart marka model ancak fikir verebilir
<mertyildiran> O da çok mainstream birşeyse ancak
<slarikan> anakart modeline nerden ulaşabilirim bilmiyorum
<mertyildiran> Eğer Live başlatabiliyorsan Ubuntu'yu GParted ile kurulum yapacağın diskin partition table'ını yeniden oluşturmayı deneyebilirsin
<slarikan> o aşamada bi problem yok
<slarikan> oem kurulum yapıyor
<slarikan> grub oluşturılamıyor
<mertyildiran> Sen takıldığı noktayı falan gerekli detaylarla AskUbuntu 'da sor en iyisi ben de cevaplayım oradan: http://askubuntu.com/users/373004/mertyildiran?tab=profile
<f0und> Title: User mertyildiran - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<mertyildiran> Sen sor sonra linki burada paylaş nasıl fikir?
<mertyildiran> Ekran görüntüsü al telefonla çek fotoğraf
<slarikan> türkçemi yazayım
<mertyildiran> Yok Türkçe yazamazsın AskUbuntu'ya
<slarikan> bende yabancı dil yok
<mertyildiran> Ubuntu 16.04 Installation stuck at while creating user group
<mertyildiran> diye yaz ekran görüntüsü ekle tamamdır.
<mertyildiran> ben editleyip düzeltirim soruyu gerekirse
<slarikan> forum tr de link var zaten
<slarikan> orda çözüm aramaya çalışmışlar
<slarikan> askubuntuda
<slarikan> ama ben ne dediklerini anlamıyorum
<mertyildiran> linki at bir bakayım
<slarikan> http://askubuntu.com/questions/862946/unable-to-install-ubuntu-on-acer-aspire-es1-533
<f0und> Title: system installation - Unable to install Ubuntu on Acer Aspire ES1-533 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<slarikan> remziyapar burayı elinden geldiğince tercüme etti
<slarikan> ama sonuca ulaşamadık
<mertyildiran> Anladım. Sen bana kalırsa öncelikle KDE Neon'u kurmayı dene olmadı şu cevaptakileri sırasıyla yap: http://askubuntu.com/a/876153
<mertyildiran> Cevapta Ubuntu'yu live başlat sonra terminalden sırasıyla bu komutları çalıştır diyor.
<slarikan> he onu tercüme etti remziyapar
<slarikan> komutlardan bazıları hata ile döndü
<mertyildiran> Bu arada ben buraya programcı arkadaşlar bulmak için gelmiştim. Bizim https://telve.net/ isminde bir Reddit clone'u projemiz var. Katkı sağlamak isteyebilecek arkadaşlar arıyoruz.
<f0und> Title: telve: internetin ön sayfası (at telve.net)
<mertyildiran> @slarikan hangi komutta ne hatası verdi?
<slarikan> https://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=55615.msg619509#msg619509
<f0und> Title: Acer aspire es1-533 kurulum tamamlanmıyor (at forum.ubuntu-tr.net)
<slarikan> ilk komuttaki hata değil zaten var demiş diyor
<mertyildiran> evet
<mertyildiran> şimdi bir kere senin hata aldığın nokta
<slarikan> askubuntuda bu komutları beğenmeyen olmuş
<slarikan> ama tam komutu yazmamışlar
<mertyildiran> grub bootloader'ın yüklenmesi esnasında
<slarikan> he
<mertyildiran> yani sen bu çözümü önce Ubuntu'yu diske kurup sonra uygulacayacaksın
<mertyildiran> Aslında Ubuntu kuruluyor sadece grub bootloader kurulamıyor
<slarikan> kurdum oem olarak
<mertyildiran> OEM olarak kurmaktan kastın ne?
<slarikan> sonra denemeye devam dedim
<slarikan> sudo ubiquity -b
<mertyildiran> OEM = original equipment manufacturer
<slarikan> bu komutla kurulum başlatıyorum
<mertyildiran> orjinal ekipman üreticisi demek
<mertyildiran> evet o Debian installer'ı başlatır
<slarikan> grubu kurmadan bırakıyor
<mertyildiran> Install Ubuntu Now'a tıklamakla bir farkı yok
<mertyildiran> -b option'u ne işe yarıyor
<slarikan> bilmiyom askubuntudan alıntı
<slarikan> seninde uygula dediğin mesajda yazıyo
<mertyildiran> -b diye bir option yok
<mertyildiran> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/ubiquity.8.html
<f0und> 'Title: Ubuntu Manpage:\n\n     ubiquity \xe2\x80\x94 install Ubuntu from a live CD\n (at manpages.ubuntu.com)'
<mertyildiran> Tamam o demişki Ubuntu'yu kur sonra denemeye devam deyip yap bu adımları
<slarikan> he bende öyle kurdum
<slarikan> sınamaya devam dedim
<slarikan> komutlara geçtim
<slarikan> komutlar hata ile döndü
<mertyildiran> tmm ubuntuyu hangi partition'a kurdun
<slarikan> herseferinde farklı
<slarikan> 6 ve 2
<mertyildiran> dev sda1 sda2 hangisi
<mertyildiran> 6 ve 2 mi
<mertyildiran> bak lsblk komutuyla bakman gerek
<slarikan> 1 1 olarak kaldı
<slarikan> 2 yerine 6 kullanıdm
<mertyildiran> 1 1 diye birşey olmaz
<slarikan> 2 kullandım
<slarikan> sada1
<slarikan> sda2
<mertyildiran> ben genelde /dev/sda1'e root dizinini /dev/sda2 'ye swap areayı kurarım
<slarikan> dev sda1 uefi
<slarikan> dev sda2 root
<mertyildiran> uefi?
<slarikan> grub kısmı
<mertyildiran> grub partition değildir
<mertyildiran> grub partition üstü bir kavram
<mertyildiran> bootloader o
<slarikan> uefi kurulumad partition ayrılıyor
<mertyildiran> senin partition'ların yanlış belli ki
<slarikan> grub oraya kuruluyor
<mertyildiran> şöyle olmalı: /dev/sda1 root /dev/sda2 swap area
<mertyildiran> hayır grub paritition olarak kurulmaz
<slarikan> ve boot dizinine bağlanıyor
<slarikan> maalesef öyle kuruluyomuş
<slarikan> uefi kurulumda
<mertyildiran> sen kurulum ekranında manuel seçtin mi hiç?
<slarikan> esp olarak bağlanıyo
<mertyildiran> otomatik mi kuruyorsun yoksa?
<slarikan> otomatik kuruyom
<mertyildiran> manuel seçip partitionları kendin seçmelisin
<mertyildiran> çok basit bak
<slarikan> onuda yaptım
<mertyildiran> 1. /dev/sda sil komle altında ne varsa free space olsun
<slarikan> windowsun yanına kurarken
<slarikan> öylede denedim
<mertyildiran> Windows'un yanına kurma o zaman
<mertyildiran> Direk diske kur Windows'un yanına kurmaya calıştığından hiç bahsetmedin ama bize
<slarikan> diski sıfırlayıp gparted ile
<slarikan> sonra bölümler oluşturdum
<slarikan> manuel uğraştım
<slarikan> olmadı otomatik yaptım
<mertyildiran> gmail kullanıyorsun daha
<slarikan> oda olmadıl
<slarikan> kullanıyom
<slarikan> slarikan
<mertyildiran> bana mail'ini ver sana görüntülü görüşme atıcam Hangouts'dan
<slarikan> slarikan@gmail.com
<slarikan> ama hangouts nedir bilmiyom
<mertyildiran> hocam senin de yaşın varmış baya yaa
<mertyildiran> Google Play Store'a gir Hangouts kur telefonuna
<mertyildiran> Sonra görüntülü görüşme ile kurulumda ne yaptığını göster bana çözelim
<mertyildiran> Hangouts kurunca haber ver
<slarikan> zaten kuruluymuş galiba
<slarikan> ama kullanmayı bilmiyom
<mertyildiran>  tamam kamerayı ekrana tutup kurulum yapın izliyim ben de
<slarikan> bilgisayarı kaldırdım bi kenara
<slarikan> iyi usandım çünkü
<mertyildiran> yardımcı olamıycam o zaman kusura bakmayın iyi akşamlar
<slarikan> iyi akşamlar
<slarikan> şaka gibi
#ubuntu-tr 2017-03-09
<mertyildiran> Merhabalar...
<varadero> Selam
#ubuntu-tr 2017-03-11
<command> ne kalabalık kanal
#ubuntu-tr 2018-03-05
<x_> selam
<x_> kimse varmi
#ubuntu-tr 2018-03-08
<xz_> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2018-03-10
<sercnk> hey
<sercnk> selamlar
#ubuntu-tr 2019-03-05
<eXclus> Selamlae
<eXclus> Çok sessiz burası
<eXclus> Ses çıkaranı yoksa kick liyor musunuz?
#ubuntu-tr 2019-03-06
<u0_a245> Sa
<u0_a245> Sa
<eXclus> Orda biri var miii sedimi duyar mii
#ubuntu-tr 2019-03-08
<eXclus> Sohbet yok :(
<eXclus> Windows ile ubuntu yu yanyana kuramadim yani oturum ax ekrani gelinci biri ubuntu digeri windows
#ubuntu-tr 2019-03-09
<eXclus> Sa
<Cuma_> hadi canım, ciddi ciddi girdi
<Cuma_> Merhabalar, bana yardım eder misiniz?
<Cuma_> sayfaya birileri bakar herhalde, bekleyelim
<Cuma_> Merhaba, bana yardımcı olur musunuz?
<thiras> Cuma_, sor sorunu direk
<thiras> bilen cevaplar
<Cuma_> Ubuntuyu ilk defa kurdum, ses sorunu yaşıyorum
<Cuma_> ses yok yani
<cuma> ubuntu dağıtımını ilk defa ve yeni kurdum, ses yok.
<cuma> ses sorunu yaşıyorum
<eXclus> Selam
<eXclus> Cuma
<eXclus> Guncellemeleri yapman lazim
<eXclus> #blue cuma
#ubuntu-tr 2019-03-10
<cuma> çok ciddi şekilde ses problemi yaşıyorum
<cuma> ubuntunun bütün uzmanları oturdu, üç gündür benim ses problemini çözmeye çalışıyorlar.
<cuma> devlet meselesi gibi
<eXclus> Duzelmedi mi
<cuma> düzelmedi
<eXclus> Ubuntu foruma üye ol
<eXclus> Orada konu oluştur
<cuma> üye oldum hem yerli hem yabancısına
<eXclus> Konu oluşturdugunda forum adminleri
<cuma> oluşturulan konuları, belgeleri okudum
<eXclus> Yardimci oluyor
<cuma> bios ayarlarına yönlendirecekler beni, gittim geldim yine olmadı.
<cuma> bios güncelleme deneyeceğim
<cuma> bios güncellemeyle ilgili yardımsever bir arkadaş arayışı içerisindeyim :)
<cuma> ubuntu Türkiye kanalı, ses problemi yaşıyorum, bana yardım eder misiniz
<l0rd> selam
